# Zhuhai "Airshow China 2016"



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zarvan

@Arsalan @Gufi @Horus @RAMPAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Zain Malik

Hope we see our future jet J31 here like the Last Zhuhai airshow..
I think now it will come up with a Chinese engine and armaments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Zarvan said:


>


Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?


No not at all. These are VT 4 Tanks or the new light Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?


six wheels, how can it be Type59 tank chasis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Airdef95

Look what I found, our JF-17 Thunder is also participating in Zhuhai Aerospace Exhibition 2016.
Screenshot:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?



VT-5.. Light tank..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

J 31.........................contract shud b signed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

waiting for WS-13 engine for JFT and also news for JF-17 thunder Block -III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

I was expecting photos of Jet Fighters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

abbasniazi said:


> I was expecting photos of Jet Fighters...




In a special thread especially for "Vehicles arriving at Zhuhai" ??? 

Otherwise You are correct; me too.


----------



## abbasniazi

Deino said:


> In a special thread especially for "Vehicles arriving at Zhuhai" ???
> 
> Otherwise You are correct; me too.


baat to aap ki bhi theek hai mager "Zhuhai Airshow" ka lafz aya to khayal jets ki taraf hi gia...waisay bhi hum pakistanio k sar say jet fighters ka phobia tab tak nai utray ga jab tak 3,4 mulkon ko hum JF17 deliver nai ker daitay aur yeh pata nai chal jata k ab hum konsa jet fighter kharedain gay other than F16 ya JF17 aur is maslay ka hal sirf PAF k pas hai...

Since i just noticed that u r an I'ntl MOD therefore may not be able to understand what i said above, for your convenience i said...u r right in saying so but the word "Zhuhai Airshow" brought in the thought of fighter jets in my mind...we pakistanis are suffering from jet fighter phobia and can only get rid of it if we sell JF 17 to 3,4 countries and finalize on the new jet fighter to be inducted in our own inventory other then F16 and JF17, only PAF has the solution to this problem...

PARDON ME FOR MY POOR ENGLISH...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

abbasniazi said:


> baat to aap ki bhi theek hai mager "Zhuhai Airshow" ka lafz aya to khayal jets ki taraf hi gia...waisay bhi hum pakistanio k sar say jet fighters ka phobia tab tak nai utray ga jab tak 3,4 mulkon ko hum JF17 deliver nai ker daitay aur yeh pata nai chal jata k ab hum konsa jet fighter kharedain gay other than F16 ya JF17 aur is maslay ka hal sirf PAF k pas hai...




Care to respond in English please ?


----------



## IblinI

abbasniazi said:


> I was expecting photos of Jet Fighters...


Hasn't arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

What is the tentative date of arrival of the jets brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


> View attachment 344137


What on earth is this ?


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice posters

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?


No. Count its wheels number please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Since now the aircrafts were also arriving I renamed this thread accordingly to "Arrivals at Zhuhai for the "Airshow China 2016"".

Please add all images You find ... and may the show begin ! 

Deino



grey boy 2 said:


>




Not sure if a new bird or an "older" prototype, but it seems to act as the FTC-2000G !??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

When will be held air show please info!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leviza

Deino said:


> Care to respond in English please ?



nice .. coming on Pakistani defense forum and asking respond in English... 
Come on , atleast try to learn basic urdu ... .....


----------



## Zarvan

Did one poster said 1500 + Z-10 ?????????????


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> Did one poster said 1500 + Z-10 ?????????????


I think it mean the turboshaft HP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Probably the next surprise waiting for Zhuhai ??? ... a J-10B !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## friendly_troll96

grey boy 2 said:


> Some nice poster

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

friendly_troll96 said:


> View attachment 344326


 knew it from the beginning! Koi chawal zoroor vjay gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Mentee said:


> knew it from the beginning! Koi chawal zoroor vjay gi


mn ne chawal mari hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Leviza said:


> nice .. coming on Pakistani defense forum and asking respond in English...
> Come on , atleast try to learn basic urdu ... .....



Kindly read the rules of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Hey ... IMO the J-10B at Zhuhai will be the one with the WS-10B ...if You compare this chart with the real one, it has the typical kick too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

GS Zhou said:


> No. Count its wheels number please.



Wheel counting is a sickness, please seek professional treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> In a special thread especially for "Vehicles arriving at Zhuhai" ???
> 
> Otherwise You are correct; me too.



High time we open a Zhuhai 2016 Air Show Thread, two more weeks before show opens.

Or change title of this thread on November 1st.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Done !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

If this list is valid, the J-10B will indeed appear !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 592257001

Deino said:


> If this list is valid, the J-10B will indeed appear !
> 
> View attachment 344771
> View attachment 344772



Only for static display though.

Also neither J-20 of PLAAF nor FC-31 of AVIC are mentioned in that list...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Chinese J-20 Stealth Fighter snapped over Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

monitor said:


> Chinese J-20 Stealth Fighter snapped over Zhuhai.



Not over Zhuhai, just over Chengdu.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Foshan, here we come

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

abbasniazi said:


> I was expecting photos of Jet Fighters...


its called airshow but mostly ground vehciles


----------



## zestokryl

That must be an chinese NLOS missile system on first photo. Cirr do you remember the designation, hj 10 or something else ?


----------



## lcloo

Irfan Baloch said:


> its called airshow but mostly ground vehciles



Aircraft usually arrived just two or three days before airshow opens, so pls be patient. November 1st is the day.

British Red Arrow acrobatic team arrived today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Aircraft usually arrived just two or three days before airshow opens, so pls be patient. November 1st is the day.
> 
> British Red Arrow acrobatic team arrived today.




But if you compare with the arrivals for the 2014 Airshow, then both the Su-35 and the Y-20 arrived 7 days in advance, which would be around mid next week.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> But if you compare with the arrivals for the 2014 Airshow, then both the Su-35 and the Y-20 arrived 7 days in advance, which would be around mid next week.


That comparison is useless. So you like Irfan baloch believes Zhuhai airshow will turn Zhuhai army show?


----------



## lcloo

Show map








Deino said:


> But if you compare with the arrivals for the 2014 Airshow, then both the Su-35 and the Y-20 arrived 7 days in advance, which would be around mid next week.


Aircraft performing both flight and static display usually arrived first, one week or so ahead of opening day because they have to rehearse and get themselves familiarize with the local condition (wind, visibility etc).

Red Arrow team and J20 arrived today. However pls note J20 is very highly be stationed in Foshan airport instead of Zhuhai. Russian team should arrive very soon because they will also performing acrobatic flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

@Beast



> That comparison is useless. So you like Irfan baloch believes Zhuhai airshow will turn Zhuhai army show?



Reading comprehensions seems to be some sort of weak point ??? In't it ?? Simply read again my reply to an even quoted post:.

I quoted simply lcloo's post telling that "usually arrived just two or three days before airshow opens" and I noted that the show two years ago this already happened exactly one week befor.

So how on earth do You come to the conclusion that I think Zhuhai will turn into an Army Show?????

Deino


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


>


looking at these pictures I cant help but ask if our Al Khalid tank and Talha APC will also participate in this "AIRSHOW"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> looking at these pictures I cant help but ask if our Al Khalid tank and Talha APC will also participate in this "AIRSHOW"?


Would love to see them dropping from air


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> @Beast
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehensions seems to be some sort of weak point ??? In't it ?? Simply read again my reply to an even quoted post:.
> 
> I quoted simply lcloo's post telling that "usually arrived just two or three days before airshow opens" and I noted that the show two years ago this already happened exactly one week befor.
> 
> So how on earth do You come to the conclusion that I think Zhuhai will turn into an Army Show?????
> 
> Deino


An the assumption thinking aircraft will turn up lesser than army equipment in an airshow ,is a absurd in the first place!

By going along with a weak assumption that lack of fighter appear later than last even event will turn this airshow into army show, aren't you trying to sing the same tune?

Deino, bragging abt PLAAF link Chinese aerospace writer using his assessment definitely can do better in expecting the turn out of this event, right?



Irfan Baloch said:


> looking at these pictures I cant help but ask if our Al Khalid tank and Talha APC will also participate in this "AIRSHOW"?


Yes, you can. But I doubt it will sell anything during the airshow other than wasting booth money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> That must be an chinese NLOS missile system on first photo. Cirr do you remember the designation, hj 10 or something else ?



Export version of HJ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

VT-4, 5 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

What the heck! 






Good combination?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Irfan Baloch said:


> its called airshow but mostly ground vehciles



They can be transported by air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

J-20 Arriving at Zhuhai 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

1st pic of J-20s in the sky over Zhuhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> An the assumption thinking aircraft will turn up lesser than army equipment in an airshow ,is a absurd in the first place!
> 
> By going along with a weak assumption that lack of fighter appear later than last even event will turn this airshow into army show, aren't you trying to sing the same tune?
> 
> Deino, bragging abt PLAAF link Chinese aerospace writer using his assessment definitely can do better in expecting the turn out of this event, right?
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. But I doubt it will sell anything during the airshow other than wasting booth money




You are surprising me more and more:

All I said: *last show* the aircraft arrived one week in advance and *if* they follow a similar scheduled they will this year too !! No word on Army vehicles, not even a relation to the other post ... and You once again deduct my inability to analyze ! Indeed a phantastic conclusion. 

But back to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

lcloo said:


> Aircraft performing both flight and static display usually arrived first, one week or so ahead of opening day because they have to rehearse and get themselves familiarize with the local condition (wind, visibility etc).


For the US Thunderbirds...

https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/airshow/military/media/Thundbirds_Support_Manual_2016.pdf


> Chapter 18
> 
> Timetables
> 
> 1. SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
> 
> a. The Thunderbird Air Show Events Coordinator will send you a draft of the Thunderbird Itinerary approximately 60 days prior to the show. Review the itinerary and subsequent drafts to ensure accuracy. The itinerary is extremely important. It is the document that drives the schedule for 60+ personnel at your site. Double check scheduled flight times with the air boss for your show.
> 
> b. Arrival days and times are determined at the beginning of each year. Normally, for a weekend show (Saturday and Sunday), the Advance Pilot and Crew Chief will arrive at your show site on Wednesday (time to be determined); the support aircraft (normally a C-17) will arrive on Thursday (one hour prior to the F- 16s), followed by the F-16s. F-16 arrival times are guidelines only, and may vary according to specific needs.
> 
> General F-16 arrival times are:
> (1) Eastern Time - 3 PM (1500 hrs)
> (2) Central Time - 2 PM (1400 hrs)
> (3) Mountain Time - 1 PM (1300 hrs)
> (4) Pacific Time - 1 PM (1300 hrs)


Weather can change from day to day.

Every demo team can change on the fly to compensate for less than optimum cloud ceiling, aka 'shitty weather', in other words, for the US T-birds, the lead pilot -- Thunderbird 1 -- can utter a coded phrase and the entire flight will change its demo flight for that day, even after takeoff. Maneuvers that require altitude above cloud ceiling will not be performed. What good those maneuvers if the crowd cannot see them ?

These modified shows are called 'flat demos'...

http://triblive.com/news/westmoreland/8598200-74/airshow-weather-airport


> The Hornets have three shows with high, low and *flat maneuvers* that can change depending on the terrain and the weather, he said.
> 
> “(The jet's commanding officer will) make adjustments on the fly, and since they've been flying together so long, they know the inflections and his tone,” Bachtold said. *“He can actually change the way the demo's going just by his voice.”*


The demos that are most dependent upon advance weather intelligence are the parachutists.

Remember, as the man is falling under a canopy, and I have done that recreationally many yrs ago, he is at the complete mercy of the local weather. He has no power. He can only go down.

If demo teams from other countries need several days or one week to prepare...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> They can be transported by air.


lol you made my day
it means we can bring our cars in this airshow as well since some cars are also airlifted too in a transporter like Kirov


----------



## MystryMan

cirr said:


> View attachment 345492
> 
> 
> View attachment 345493
> 
> 
> View attachment 345494



It would be really helpful if members posting pictures also put a caption to make it easier to understand what we are looking at for not so knowledgeable members like me.
However thanks for the nice pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

592257001 said:


> Only for static display though.
> 
> Also neither J-20 of PLAAF nor FC-31 of AVIC are mentioned in that list...



Wonder if they are showing J-10C as well.


----------



## Deino

Dean Winchester said:


> related to zhuhai:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789780312544817152




Why ... the 126. Brigade is simply based there and that was a tragic loss ... nothing more.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

grey boy 2 said:


> VT-4, 5 MBT


are there any airplanes involved in this AIRSHOW?


----------



## Deino

Irfan Baloch said:


> are there any airplanes involved in this AIRSHOW?




If You would read the comments following Your first post You would know ....

https://defence.pk/threads/zhuhai-airshow-china-2016.456208/page-4#post-8839270


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Deino said:


> If You would read the comments following Your first post You would know ....
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/zhuhai-airshow-china-2016.456208/page-4#post-8839270


seeing is believing.. all I see is ground hardware.. tanks tanks and more tanks .. armour vehicles support vehciles and more vehicles
and wait there is one or two guest photos of J20 that may or may not be related to this roadshow


I have been to airshows .. In farnbourgh for example there was no such case where ground vehicles beat the aircraft 1 to 50. in fact the only vehicle I saw there was an ice cream van

I think its name show be defence show.. which will be more appropriate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Wait a momemt: it has been stated more than one that the airshow begins only 9 days on November 1., that's more than enough to fly in all participating aircraft. Why they already bring in or brought the vehicles? I don't know, but there must be a reason.

However only since the aircraft are not yet there to question this show's name is a bit off. So when the 1. November has arrived and no aircraft are there ... then You are right.

You seem to be even more impatient than me ??? Don't You?

Deino


----------



## hk299792458

Dean Winchester said:


> related to zhuhai:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789780312544817152



Liuzhou is far away from Zhuhai, nothing to see with it so.

Henri K.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Wait a momemt: it has been stated more than one that the airshow begins only 9 days on November 1., that's more than enough to fly in all participating aircraft. Why they already bring in or brought the vehicles? I don't know, but there must be a reason.
> 
> However only since the aircraft are not yet there to question this show's name is a bit off. So when the 1. November has arrived and no aircraft are there ... then You are right.
> 
> You seem to be even more impatient than me ??? Don't You?
> 
> Deino



If you check the show map that I posted earlier, you will notice Hall 8 and Hall 9. This is where land vehicles are being brought in. 

The decoration and exhibiting outfit is time consuming intérior design task that takes from days to a week or two to complete depending on complexities like audio video, power cable and data link étc étc, that is why all those tanks etc have to be moved in at this time.

Aircraft on static display, on the other hand, need only half to one däy to complete their exhibit outfit. They will just fly in, park on the concrete pavement, put out information placards and put fence around the aircraft. They have sufficient time even if they fly in on the evening of October 31st. Exceptions are acrobatic display teams which I has explained earlier.

Finally, there is the huge Avîation and aerospace exhibition hall (refer to show map in posting #49) for indoor exhibit related to aircraft. This hall is several times bigger than hall 8 and 9 which housed land vehicles and related weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Any name for these and their roles?? Looks Interesting 

In Love with the Camo


----------



## Akasa

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any name for these and their roles?? Looks Interesting
> 
> In Love with the Camo



Top to bottom:
- B611 ballistic missile
- "Yitian" SAM
- SWS2 35 mm SPAAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SinoSoldier said:


> Top to bottom:
> - B611 ballistic missile
> - "Yitian" SAM
> - SWS2 35 mm SPAAG



Thank You


----------



## lonelyman

Irfan Baloch said:


> seeing is believing.. all I see is ground hardware.. tanks tanks and more tanks .. armour vehicles support vehciles and more vehicles
> and wait there is one or two guest photos of J20 that may or may not be related to this roadshow
> 
> 
> I have been to airshows .. In farnbourgh for example there was no such case where ground vehicles beat the aircraft 1 to 50. in fact the only vehicle I saw there was an ice cream van
> 
> I think its name show be defence show.. which will be more appropriate


Agreed, it is a defense show now, though started as an air show, later with more tanks,missiles and other defense equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

8 more days before air show opens, 2 Russian acrobatic teams are on their way. ETA today or tomorrow anytime.










作者：ivan_stalich
2016 年 10 月 23 日，7:06 下午

*Пилотажные группы &laquo;Русские Витязи&raquo; и &laquo;Стрижи&raquo; летят на авиашоу в Китай! *

Группы летят в Китай, на авиашоу Airshow China, Zhuhai.

В Новосибирск одновременно прилетели Русские Витязи на *Су-27П и Су-27УБ и Стрижи на МиГ-29 и МиГ-29УБ*

“俄罗斯勇士” 和 “雨燕”特技飞行表演队飞往中国参加航展！

飞往中国的航线，珠海航展。同一时间在新西伯利亚机场集结的俄罗斯勇士和雨燕飞行表演队，苏-27ub 苏-27 P和米格-29ub 米格-29 。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CD Scarecrow

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?


no，it's new tank.


----------



## lcloo

*List of Aircraft*

*People's Liberation Army Air Force*
J10 flying & static display
J10B static display
H-6K static display
JH-7A static display
KJ-500 static display
Y-9 static display
Z-10K static display


*Aviation Industry Corporation of China*
Y-20 flying & static display
Y-12F flying display
FTC-2000 Advanced Trainer flying & static display
LE500 flying & static display
Cirrus SR22 static display
Cirrus SR20 flying display
A2C static display
AG300 flying display
AV500 static display
AG600 static display
Pathfinding Star UAV static display
Wing-loong I UAS Model static display
Wing-loong II UAS Model static display
Cloud-Shadow static display
Nimble-Loong UAS static display
Harrier UAV System static display
Z-19 static display


*Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd*
ARJ-21-700 flying & static display


*PLA Army*
WZ-10 static display

*Hainan Airlines* Boeing 787-9 flying & static display
*AIRBUS GROUP* A350 flying & static display
*JSC “Sukhoi Civil Aircraft”* SSJ-100 static display
*Russian Helicopters JSC* KA32 static display

*Embraer S.A*.
Legacy 650 static display
Lineage 1000 static display

*Bombadier *
CS300 static display
Global 5000 static display

*Textron Aviation*
Cessna Citation Latitude static display
Beechcraft King Air 350ER static display
Cessna Grand Caravan EX static display

*Gulfstream Aerospace Corporation*
G280 static display
G650ER static display

*Hangzhou nicewing science & technology company* Delta wing & ultralight aircraft static display

*Shandong BinAo Aircraft Industries Co., Ltd*.
DA-40 static display
Cloud Daner static display

*Pilatus Aircraft China*
PC-12 static display
PC-6 static display

*AutoGyro*
MTOsport static display
Calidus 3 static display
Cavalon 3 static display

*BGAC*
E350 static display
CT4 static display

*General Aviation Services of Hunan (GAS*) Robinson R66 static display
*Aero AT(Jiangsu) aviation industrial co., ltd* AERO AT-3 static display
*Reignwood Aviation group* DCH-6 static display

*Oxai Aircraft co., LTD. Shanghai*
M2 skywave static display
Justaircraft SuperStol static display

*Zhuhai Yanzhou Aircraft Corporation Ltd*
Triton Sport static display
MERMAID static display
Sport Cruiser static display

*Zhuhai Hanxing General Aviation Co., Ltd.*
Glasair Sportsman static display
Glasair（amphibious） static display
Glasair Merlin static display
HX-20 static display
Piper Matrix static display
SR20 static display
SR22 static display

*Liaoning General Aviation Academy* RX1E flying & static display
*Hunan Rotorway Helicopter Science And Technology Development Co., Ltd* RotorWay A600 static display
*Jiangxi Hao Xing General Aviation Technology Co., LTD* P-51 static display
*Shenzhen Celier General Aviation Ltd*. Xenon 4XL static display
*Red Diamond Aviation* Hawker G36 static display
*Chongqing General Aviation Industry Group Co., Ltd.* Enstrom Helicopter static display

*Liaoning United-air ShenYan Aircraft Company (LUSY)*
P2006T static display
P2010 static display

*Sinoaustral Aviation Technology*
Jabiru J160-C static display
Jabiru J230-D static display

*Apex Air Co. Ltd.* Challenger 850 static display
*Hiller Aviation Group *UH-12E3 flying display

*JSCD *
P750 static display
E350 static display
CRJ200 static display
KODLAK100 static display
UH-12E3 static display
UH-12E4 static display

*Sichuan Xiangyun General Aviation Company* Bell 407GXP static display

*Zhengzhou Soaring Aviation Corporation*
Mooney M10 static display
Mooney M20 static display

*AX Aviation Technology Co., Ltd.* AX-1 static display
*Hunan sunward science and technology co,.Itd* SA160 static display

*Sino-German Light Aircraft Co., Ltd.*
C42 static display
C52 static display
REMOS static display
TRIXY static display

*DEA General Aviation Holding Company*
XtremeAir XA42 static display
Cicare SVH4 static display

*Guangdong Xiang Tai General Aviation Co., Ltd* DA-40D static display
*Zhengzhou Neptune Industrial Co., ltd.* HW-2 static display
*First International Aviation Academy Co.,Ltd.* XA42 flying & static display
*Jing Gong General Aviation Co., Ltd* GA8 static display

*Flying Tigers (Beijing) General Aviation Co., Ltd*
Taurus T503 flying & static display
Virus sw100 static display

*Hong Kong Aviation Club*
Robinson R44 flying display
Citation 172 flying & static display

*Progressive Aerodyne Navigation Industry Co., Ltd* Searey static display
*People's Liberation Army Air Force“Bayi”Aerobatic Team* J10 flying display
*Russian Knights Aerobatic Team* Su-27 flying display
*Russian Swift Aerobatic Team* MiG-29 flying display
*British RAF Red Arrows Aerobatic Team* Hawk T1 flying display
*Pakistan Air Force* JF-17 flying display


Aircraft list is updated by October 18, 2016, the actual shall prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> *...*
> AG600 static display
> ....




That indeed is a welcome surprise !!


----------



## Beast

L-15 is missing? Maybe they have secure many deals that they dont bother to market this plane?


----------



## zestokryl

No CH 5 on the display ?


----------



## cnleio

RAF Red Arrows arrived in China ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HJ-12
中国红箭12改进型将亮相：破甲深度达1100毫米
从基本数据说，红箭12与“标枪”非常接近，也同样采用红外制导，但是两者并不一样，红箭12增加了电视制导方式，主要用于昼间作战，这主要是为了降低成本。白天光线良好的情况下；同时它据有真正意义上的“发射后不管”导弹，发射后不必再行进制导，射手可以快速转移，或准备发射下一枚。由于导弹的直径要大一点，长度也短一点，战斗部威力非常大，据称静破甲深度达1100毫米，远超“标枪”的750毫米。再加上，它也是拥有攻顶能力，也因此任何坦克在它面前都要小心一点了，再厚的装备对它也是一样的结果。
红箭12为我军现役反坦克导弹之中最轻的，这意味着它是真正意义上的单兵反坦克导弹，可以直接放到步兵连排，从而代替目前的120火等非制导反坦克武器，从而实现我军反坦克火力的全面升级，进而引发一场技战术革命。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zestokryl

Cnleio, please, can you translate, whats the highlight of the lines related to HJ 12 ?


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> No CH 5 on the display ?



Don't worry and be patient. 

They(CASIC) are gonna put on display more than CH-5, much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

lcloo said:


> *List of Aircraft*
> 
> *People's Liberation Army Air Force*
> J10 flying & static display
> J10B static display
> H-6K static display
> JH-7A static display
> KJ-500 static display
> Y-9 static display
> Z-10K static display
> 
> 
> *Aviation Industry Corporation of China*
> Y-20 flying & static display
> Y-12F flying display
> FTC-2000 Advanced Trainer flying & static display
> LE500 flying & static display
> Cirrus SR22 static display
> Cirrus SR20 flying display
> A2C static display
> AG300 flying display
> AV500 static display
> AG600 static display
> Pathfinding Star UAV static display
> Wing-loong I UAS Model static display
> Wing-loong II UAS Model static display
> Cloud-Shadow static display
> Nimble-Loong UAS static display
> Harrier UAV System static display
> Z-19 static display
> 
> 
> *Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd*
> ARJ-21-700 flying & static display
> 
> 
> *PLA Army*
> WZ-10 static display
> 
> *Hainan Airlines* Boeing 787-9 flying & static display
> *AIRBUS GROUP* A350 flying & static display
> *JSC “Sukhoi Civil Aircraft”* SSJ-100 static display
> *Russian Helicopters JSC* KA32 static display
> 
> *Embraer S.A*.
> Legacy 650 static display
> Lineage 1000 static display
> 
> *Bombadier *
> CS300 static display
> Global 5000 static display
> 
> *Textron Aviation*
> Cessna Citation Latitude static display
> Beechcraft King Air 350ER static display
> Cessna Grand Caravan EX static display
> 
> *Gulfstream Aerospace Corporation*
> G280 static display
> G650ER static display
> 
> *Hangzhou nicewing science & technology company* Delta wing & ultralight aircraft static display
> 
> *Shandong BinAo Aircraft Industries Co., Ltd*.
> DA-40 static display
> Cloud Daner static display
> 
> *Pilatus Aircraft China*
> PC-12 static display
> PC-6 static display
> 
> *AutoGyro*
> MTOsport static display
> Calidus 3 static display
> Cavalon 3 static display
> 
> *BGAC*
> E350 static display
> CT4 static display
> 
> *General Aviation Services of Hunan (GAS*) Robinson R66 static display
> *Aero AT(Jiangsu) aviation industrial co., ltd* AERO AT-3 static display
> *Reignwood Aviation group* DCH-6 static display
> 
> *Oxai Aircraft co., LTD. Shanghai*
> M2 skywave static display
> Justaircraft SuperStol static display
> 
> *Zhuhai Yanzhou Aircraft Corporation Ltd*
> Triton Sport static display
> MERMAID static display
> Sport Cruiser static display
> 
> *Zhuhai Hanxing General Aviation Co., Ltd.*
> Glasair Sportsman static display
> Glasair（amphibious） static display
> Glasair Merlin static display
> HX-20 static display
> Piper Matrix static display
> SR20 static display
> SR22 static display
> 
> *Liaoning General Aviation Academy* RX1E flying & static display
> *Hunan Rotorway Helicopter Science And Technology Development Co., Ltd* RotorWay A600 static display
> *Jiangxi Hao Xing General Aviation Technology Co., LTD* P-51 static display
> *Shenzhen Celier General Aviation Ltd*. Xenon 4XL static display
> *Red Diamond Aviation* Hawker G36 static display
> *Chongqing General Aviation Industry Group Co., Ltd.* Enstrom Helicopter static display
> 
> *Liaoning United-air ShenYan Aircraft Company (LUSY)*
> P2006T static display
> P2010 static display
> 
> *Sinoaustral Aviation Technology*
> Jabiru J160-C static display
> Jabiru J230-D static display
> 
> *Apex Air Co. Ltd.* Challenger 850 static display
> *Hiller Aviation Group *UH-12E3 flying display
> 
> *JSCD *
> P750 static display
> E350 static display
> CRJ200 static display
> KODLAK100 static display
> UH-12E3 static display
> UH-12E4 static display
> 
> *Sichuan Xiangyun General Aviation Company* Bell 407GXP static display
> 
> *Zhengzhou Soaring Aviation Corporation*
> Mooney M10 static display
> Mooney M20 static display
> 
> *AX Aviation Technology Co., Ltd.* AX-1 static display
> *Hunan sunward science and technology co,.Itd* SA160 static display
> 
> *Sino-German Light Aircraft Co., Ltd.*
> C42 static display
> C52 static display
> REMOS static display
> TRIXY static display
> 
> *DEA General Aviation Holding Company*
> XtremeAir XA42 static display
> Cicare SVH4 static display
> 
> *Guangdong Xiang Tai General Aviation Co., Ltd* DA-40D static display
> *Zhengzhou Neptune Industrial Co., ltd.* HW-2 static display
> *First International Aviation Academy Co.,Ltd.* XA42 flying & static display
> *Jing Gong General Aviation Co., Ltd* GA8 static display
> 
> *Flying Tigers (Beijing) General Aviation Co., Ltd*
> Taurus T503 flying & static display
> Virus sw100 static display
> 
> *Hong Kong Aviation Club*
> Robinson R44 flying display
> Citation 172 flying & static display
> 
> *Progressive Aerodyne Navigation Industry Co., Ltd* Searey static display
> *People's Liberation Army Air Force“Bayi”Aerobatic Team* J10 flying display
> *Russian Knights Aerobatic Team* Su-27 flying display
> *Russian Swift Aerobatic Team* MiG-29 flying display
> *British RAF Red Arrows Aerobatic Team* Hawk T1 flying display
> *Pakistan Air Force* JF-17 flying display
> 
> 
> Aircraft list is updated by October 18, 2016, the actual shall prevail.



No J-20 Now J-31??? What?


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Don't worry and be patient.
> 
> They(CASIC) are gonna put on display more than CH-5, much more




Thanks for the encouragment 

Is the only difference on the photos, presence of wings and tail fins on second photo ?

Or models are not the same. Judging by the shape of fuselage front sections, thats same type

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Thanks for the encouragment
> 
> Is the only difference on the photos, presence of wings and tail fins on second photo ?
> 
> Or models are not the same. Judging by the shape of fuselage front sections, thats same type



They are two different beasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Last but not least

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## zestokryl

Cirr, you have a point. I should be patient ...

But, surely its puzzling. Both, seem to be much bigger than WL I and CH4, implying they are propelled with turbine engines instead of piston ones. Covered one appear to have thinner fuselage, than the object without wings ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Don't worry and be patient.
> 
> They(CASIC) are gonna put on display more than CH-5, much more.



But the first one is not the CH-5 but CAC's Wing Loong II ... the second one looks different however (so I need to be patient too).



cirr said:


> ...
> 
> Last but not least



Again me ... ibut this is the French Neuron !!

From this video: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gQxd8902xsA/hqdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQxd8902xsA&h=360&w=480&tbnid=QBxxcvKRUdyTIM:&docid=dbNSyQ_oiJuhCM&ei=zu8NWJnqJOWVgAbhj7SACg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=352&page=2&start=50&ndsp=25&ved=0ahUKEwiZianDqvPPAhXlCsAKHeEHDaAQMwhpKEUwRQ&bih=918&biw=1280

At around 0:55 !!


----------



## zestokryl

Deino said:


> But the first one is not the CH-5 but CAC's Wing Loong II



Here s what Cirr stated : They(CASIC) are gonna *put on display more than CH-5*, much more

He didnt say that thing is CH 5


----------



## Deino

zestokryl said:


> Here s what Cirr stated : They(CASIC) are gonna *put on display more than CH-5*, much more
> 
> He didnt say that thing is CH 5




but why then showing an image of a WL II ?? (I interpret this as "more than") ... this would be as showing a J-10 and telling "They (SAC) are gonna *put on display more than a J-11B*, much more" ... !


----------



## lcloo

Muhammad Omar said:


> No J-20 Now J-31??? What?



Aircraft list is updated by October 18, 2016, the actual shall prevail.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/zhuhai-airshow-china-2016.456208/page-6#ixzz4O0AlwGGs


----------



## zestokryl

Deino said:


> but why then showing an image of a WL II ?? (I interpret this as "more than") ... this would be as showing a J-10 and telling "They (SAC) are gonna *put on display more than a J-11B*, much more" ... !



Cirr hasnt responded to any photo, but to my genuine regret regarding possible CH 5 no show

I believe that interpretation comes from the drone quantities, that are going to be displayed, other than CH 5. And at least one of them, being in its class. Too much impatience, too much love and hype for the chinese rising drone swarms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Again me ... ibut this is the French Neuron !!


He meant CAAA is developing a Neuron-like UAV


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> But the first one is not the CH-5 but CAC's Wing Loong II ... the second one looks different however (so I need to be patient too).
> 
> 
> 
> Again me ... ibut this is the French Neuron !!
> 
> From this video: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gQxd8902xsA/hqdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQxd8902xsA&h=360&w=480&tbnid=QBxxcvKRUdyTIM:&docid=dbNSyQ_oiJuhCM&ei=zu8NWJnqJOWVgAbhj7SACg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=352&page=2&start=50&ndsp=25&ved=0ahUKEwiZianDqvPPAhXlCsAKHeEHDaAQMwhpKEUwRQ&bih=918&biw=1280
> 
> At around 0:55 !!



CASIC is reportedly developing a new UAV resembling the Neuron. Words are that we won't have to wait long for the first glimpse of the bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> Don't worry and be patient.
> 
> They(CASIC) are gonna put on display more than CH-5, much more.


These are products of CASC.



Deino said:


> But the first one is not the CH-5 but CAC's Wing Loong II ... the second one looks different however (so I need to be patient too).
> 
> 
> 
> Again me ... ibut this is the French Neuron !!
> 
> From this video: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gQxd8902xsA/hqdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQxd8902xsA&h=360&w=480&tbnid=QBxxcvKRUdyTIM:&docid=dbNSyQ_oiJuhCM&ei=zu8NWJnqJOWVgAbhj7SACg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=352&page=2&start=50&ndsp=25&ved=0ahUKEwiZianDqvPPAhXlCsAKHeEHDaAQMwhpKEUwRQ&bih=918&biw=1280
> 
> At around 0:55 !!


No. It is not Wing Loong II either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> These are products of CASC.
> 
> 
> No. It is not Wing Loong II either.



Any more information about the "Sino-Neuron" that is being rumored? Is it the upgraded variant of the Sharp Sword technology demonstrator?


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> These are products of CASC.
> No. It is not Wing Loong II either.




This one is not the WL II ??? .. so what is it then ??


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Any more information about the "Sino-Neuron" that is being rumored? Is it the upgraded variant of the Sharp Sword technology demonstrator?


No. The former is developed by CASC while the latter is an AVIC product.




Deino said:


> This one is not the WL II ??? .. so what is it then ??
> 
> View attachment 346028







The difference is obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> No. The former is developed by CASC while the latter is an AVIC product.



Interesting; competing products for a military contract? Also, when can we expect a rollout?



Deino said:


> This one is not the WL II ??? .. so what is it then ??
> 
> View attachment 346028



Likely CH-6 or CH-7 rumored to debut at the exhibition.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

cnleio said:


> RAF Red Arrows arrived in China ZhuHai
> 
> View attachment 345914
> View attachment 345915
> View attachment 345916
> View attachment 345917
> View attachment 345918
> View attachment 345919
> View attachment 345920
> View attachment 345921


charming
dont know why other Western airforces didnt join


----------



## dingyibvs

zestokryl said:


> Cnleio, please, can you translate, whats the highlight of the lines related to HJ 12 ?



Key points: Has TV guidance in addition to IR guidance, capable of fire-and-forget, top-attack, penetrates up to 1100mm armor, far more than the 750mm of Javelin, a bit thicker but shorter than the Javelin, lightest ATGM in the PLA, equips foot soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

J-10B landed in Zhuhai







close-ups












星海军事 said:


> These are products of CASC.
> 
> 
> No. It is not Wing Loong II either.



CASTC indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> J-10B landed in Zhuhai
> 
> View attachment 346118
> 
> 
> close-ups

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Uppps ... with KD-63 and not with KD-10 ??


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Uppps ... with KD-63 and not with KD-10 ??



Implying that the KD-20 is not yet for export, perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

*Uppps ... and wasn't there a certain predator-/animal-like member who claimed, the J-10B is not and will never be operational with AL-31FN ???* 

*And even more strange that stupid foreigner with ZERO understanding in Chinese matters was correct again ... the first aircraft appeared exactly one week before opening, just like two years ago*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

No FC-31


----------



## Deino

... but the Y-20 has no number ! ... maybe a new bird after no. 01 & 02 ?












... even 2 Y-20s ...








Deino said:


> *Uppps ... and wasn't there a certain predator-/animal-like member who claimed, the J-10B is not and will never be operational with AL-31FN ???*
> 
> *And even more strange that stupid foreigner with ZERO understanding in Chinese matters was correct again ... the first aircraft appeared exactly one week before opening, just like two years ago*.
> 
> View attachment 346125




And now even with the 2. Division's unit badge fully visible !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> ... but the Y-20 has no number ! ... maybe a new bird after no. 01 & 02 ?
> 
> View attachment 346134
> View attachment 346135
> View attachment 346136
> 
> 
> ... even 2 Y-20s ...
> 
> View attachment 346139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now even with the 2. Division's unit badge fully visible !!!!
> 
> View attachment 346143
> View attachment 346144



They are the other two Y-20s to be delivered to the AF this year.











Z-10K






KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> View attachment 346170
> View attachment 346173



H-20?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> H-20?


... without cockpit?


----------



## IblinI

SinoSoldier said:


> ... without cockpit?


Its an UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

cirr said:


> H-20?


yes, ucav, and you will see it on zhuhai2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

yusheng said:


> yes, ucav, and you will see it on zhuhai2016
> 
> View attachment 346206
> View attachment 346207
> View attachment 346209


Wonder its a static model or a real thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason Zhao

friendly_troll96 said:


> View attachment 344326


hhahahaha, we will change it!!!

we must develop more airforce!!! 

J31
J41
J51

THEY ARE ON THE WAY!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> They are the other two Y-20s to be delivered to the AF this year.
> ...




So they are most likely no. 03 & 04 then !?


----------



## Dazzler

Khan saheb said:


> Is the second one an upgraded type 59 G?



Type-96B behind the VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> This one is not the WL II ??? .. so what is it then ??
> 
> View attachment 346028



The background decoration seems to be that of CASC.

By the way, where did you find those pic from casino@鼎盛 ?

Henri K.


----------



## cirr

DF-41

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> DF-41
> 
> View attachment 346276


CZ-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

星海军事 said:


> CZ-11



Where is your sense of humour?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> Where is your sense of humour?



Stolen by Pinkov


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Stolen by Pinkov



Just out of curiosity, do you know what's up with the new flying wing UAV from CAAA? Any word on when the prototype will roll out?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Jason Zhao said:


> J51


What is it? any photo??
@cirr @Beast


----------



## Deino

Narendra Trump said:


> What is it? any photo??
> @cirr @Beast




A joke !


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Deino said:


> A joke !


I thought they are working on some 6th gen fighter


----------



## Deino

Jason Zhao said:


> hhahahaha, we will change it!!!
> 
> we must develop more airforce!!!
> 
> J31
> J41
> J51
> 
> THEY ARE ON THE WAY!!




Guy; really in all honest ... I wish Your posts would include a bit more content and less hahahahahaha, lolololol and such jokes. 



星海军事 said:


> No. The former is developed by CASC while the latter is an AVIC product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is obvious.




Hmmm ??? since the first one is not completed and this one is "only" a model I see no really that obvious differences ! ... that unique curvature along the chine at best .... Can't wait to learn more.


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-10 attack helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

So the previous black coat on Z-10 is not RCS absorbing paint after all?


----------



## grey boy 2

Others at the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

H-6K bomber







Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> View attachment 346170



CH-805

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

cirr said:


> CH-805


“彩虹-805”高速隐身靶机采用飞翼布局气动形式，具有优良的雷达隐身性能，能够用于模拟飞机飞行特性，协助新型对空武器的关键性技术验证和战术技术指标考核，也可用于一线部队的实弹演练。可在CH-805高速隐身靶机的基础上搭载相应设备，用于集群作战的模拟训练等。

"Rainbow -805" high speed stealth drone with flying wing aerodynamic form, has excellent radar stealth performance, can be used for the simulation of aircraft flight characteristics, to assist the new key technology for space weapons verification and tactical and technical index, can also be used for front-line troops and ammunition. Can be equipped with the corresponding equipment based on CH-805 high speed stealth drone, for cluster combat simulation training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> Y-20



So the "chubby girl" is for sale too?


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> “彩虹-805”高速隐身靶机采用飞翼布局气动形式，具有优良的雷达隐身性能，能够用于模拟飞机飞行特性，协助新型对空武器的关键性技术验证和战术技术指标考核，也可用于一线部队的实弹演练。可在CH-805高速隐身靶机的基础上搭载相应设备，用于集群作战的模拟训练等。
> 
> "Rainbow -805" high speed stealth drone with flying wing aerodynamic form, has excellent radar stealth performance, can be used for the simulation of aircraft flight characteristics, to assist the new key technology for space weapons verification and tactical and technical index, can also be used for front-line troops and ammunition. Can be equipped with the corresponding equipment based on CH-805 high speed stealth drone, for cluster combat simulation training.



Plan is obviously afoot to up CH-5's endurance from present day 40 hours to 100-120 hours. 


Work is also on making CH-3, CH-4 and CH-5 carry out strike missions in formation. Net-centric operation of UAVs is a piece of cake? 

@zestokryl CH-5 is here


























All Wrapped Up 



Deino said:


> Uppps ... with KD-63 and not with KD-10 ??



Here we come
















CJ-20

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dungeness

yusheng said:


> “彩虹-805”高速隐身靶机采用飞翼布局气动形式，具有优良的雷达隐身性能，能够用于模拟飞机飞行特性，协助新型对空武器的关键性技术验证和战术技术指标考核，也可用于一线部队的实弹演练。可在CH-805高速隐身靶机的基础上搭载相应设备，用于集群作战的模拟训练等。
> 
> "Rainbow -805" high speed stealth drone with flying wing aerodynamic form, has excellent radar stealth performance, can be used for the simulation of aircraft flight characteristics, to assist the new key technology for space weapons verification and tactical and technical index, can also be used for front-line troops and ammunition. Can be equipped with the corresponding equipment based on CH-805 high speed stealth drone, for cluster combat simulation training.



B-2 like UAV for target practicing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> B-2 like UAV for target practicing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Hmmm ??? since the first one is not completed and this one is "only" a model I see no really that obvious differences ! ... that unique curvature along the chine at best .... Can't wait to learn more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Y12F light passenger transport aircraft for Zhuhai airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

No J-31 Version 2 yet not even model of it..


----------



## cirr

Muhammad Omar said:


> No J-31 Version 2 yet not even model of it..



Maiden flight, originally scheduled for Oct., has been delayed for reasons only people in the know know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

Muhammad Omar said:


> No J-31 Version 2 yet not even model of it..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aftab_s81

cirr said:


> Maiden flight, originally scheduled for Oct., has been delayed for reasons only people in the know know.



Seems like AVIC has lost interest due to rejection of PLANAF. Or may be some serious issues showing up in the second prototype.


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


>



The second one is most likely to be the CH-6, isn't it ?

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Russians arriving..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

星海军事 said:


>



Boom  Thanks


----------



## cirr

aftab_s81 said:


> Seems like AVIC has lost interest due to rejection of PLANAF. Or may be some serious issues showing up in the second prototype.



I think that people at 601/SAC have their hands full with J-11D, J-15B, J-15D, J-15T, J-16, J-16D and a few other projects, all of which are much-needed by the PLAAF for operational deployment as early as possible.

In short, the FC-31 is not a priority project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

hk299792458 said:


> The second one is most likely to be the CH-6, isn't it ?
> 
> Henri K.




Indeed ... they are much more different than at first sight !


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


>




Thanks a lot ... it's always nice to learn something each day !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JF-17 Flight Crew en route to China to Participate in Zuhai Airshow 2016, China

Pics by Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RepublicOk

Zarvan said:


>


Digital camouflage in those vehicles is pretty good.. Even in the pics it's hard to make out where specific parts of the vehicles are located.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

星海军事 said:


>


Is it version 2 of J-31 ??


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Is it version 2 of J-31 ??



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

Where is the troll of the century CX-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> @zestokryl CH-5 is here



Delightful. Real chinese bird of prey

Haters on life support

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Guys, forgot bringing own ladder?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

lcloo said:


> Guys, forgot bringing own ladder?
> 
> View attachment 346591



i think the ladders are always provided by Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Russian Knights and Swifts aerobatic teams landed at Hohhot airport to take a supply and rest on the way to Zhuhai  *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Czar786 said:


> Where is the troll of the century CX-1


And where is *Brahmouse** troll of the millennium* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Plan is obviously afoot to up CH-5's endurance from present day 40 hours to 100-120 hours.
> 
> 
> Work is also on making CH-3, CH-4 and CH-5 carry out strike missions in formation. Net-centric operation of UAVs is a piece of cake?
> 
> @zestokryl CH-5 is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Wrapped Up
> 
> 
> 
> Here we come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ-20



Interesting; does the CJ-20 refer to the KD-20 (which is essentially an air-launched CJ-10), or does it actually refer to the 3000-km-ranged upgrade?


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


>



Possible maiden flight in early November?


----------



## grey boy 2

close up pictures of Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

Beside the J-10 a Chinese equivalent of JSOW ??


----------



## Akasa

monitor said:


> Beside the J-10 a Chinese equivalent of JSOW ??



The missile has an inlet and engine, so it is more of a JASSM/KEPD-350-type equivalent than that of a JSOW. The JSOW-ER would be a better comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

@zestokryl @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

These are the guys that make us feel happy, at Zhuhai air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

pakistanipower said:


> And where is *Brahmouse** troll of the millennium* ?



Brahmouse？That's a good one

CM-302






VT-5
















SA-2






SW-2











VN-12 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> View attachment 346668
> 
> 
> @zestokryl @Deino


I thought Wind Shadow was not on the list


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> I thought Wind Shadow was not on the list



Is there any more information regarding the Sino-JSOW-ER missile? Any dimensions, mass, or specifications?






Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

SinoSoldier said:


> Is there any more information regarding the Sino-JSOW-ER missile? Any dimensions, mass, or specifications?
> 
> View attachment 346705
> 
> 
> Thank you!


@Khafee Reminds me of Storm Shadow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CH-5 with 16 hard points 














VT4, 96B MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> CH-5 with 16 hard points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But the CH-5 does not have this curved chine, which made me think it is the WL II ... so is this the CH-6 ???



cirr said:


> View attachment 346668
> 
> 
> @zestokryl @Deino




Upppss ... and from what design team/institute/manufacture is this one ??

By the way ... will there be any Flanker from SAC at the show ???

Since they are surely not for sale, they won't make much sense, but neither the J-20 and the H-6K are for export ... so ??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

星海军事 said:


> I thought Wind Shadow was not on the list



Well, maybe this is the Cloud Shadow


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Well, maybe this is the Cloud Shadow




From whom ?? CAC/AVIC or from CASC ?? ...


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> But the CH-5 does not have this curved chine, which made me think it is the WL II ... so is this the CH-6 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upppss ... and from what design team/institute/manufacture is this one ??
> 
> By the way ... will there be any Flanker from SAC at the show ???
> 
> Since they are surely not for sale, they won't make much sense, but neither the J-20 and the H-6K are for export ... so ??
> 
> Deino


CH-4 doesnt have curved chine.


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> CH-4 doesnt have curved chine.



Yes, but CH-5 neither ! So it can't be CH-4 or CH-5 (as stated in the post I quoted)


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Yes, but CH-5 neither ! So it can't be CH-4 or CH-5 (as stated in the post I quoted)


This should be the first actual pic of CH-5 if i am not mistaken.


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> This should be the first actual pic of CH-5 if i am not mistaken.



No ... this is CH-5 (at least as far as I know). See also:

http://www.cjdby.net/index/view_article/article_id/62/p/1.html









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791235616398639104

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> No ... this is CH-5 (at least as far as I know). See also:
> 
> http://www.cjdby.net/index/view_article/article_id/62/p/1.html
> View attachment 346718
> View attachment 346719
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791235616398639104


Thanks,i am also confused now...


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> Thanks,i am also confused now...




So then I'm not alone anymore !


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> From whom ?? CAC/AVIC or from CASC ?? ...



AVIC Cloud Shadow



Deino said:


> But the CH-5 does not have this curved chine, which made me think it is the WL II ... so is this the CH-6 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upppss ... and from what design team/institute/manufacture is this one ??
> 
> By the way ... will there be any Flanker from SAC at the show ???
> 
> Since they are surely not for sale, they won't make much sense, but neither the J-20 and the H-6K are for export ... so ??
> 
> Deino



No SAC "Flankers" out of respect for Russia.

Either CH-6 or CH-7 or WingLoongII 

Anyway we shall know the answer soon enough.






Mind you, CASTC is also working on stealth/vertical-takeoff,vertical-landing/modular/high speed CH-Xs. Hoping to see them during Zhuhai Airshow 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> AVIC Cloud Shadow


Well from the name I think it is from CAC. Maybe from 132 but not 601?
By the way, I think this one is Cloud Shadow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CloudShadow

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IblinI

cirr said:


> CloudShadow


Chinese "Avenger"?


----------



## Pepsi Cola

The amount of new and modern equipments at Zhuhai 2016 is overwhelming to say the least. Ain't it good to have a country full of people who are good at maths lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Please can somebody tell me name of these drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Anyway we shall know the answer soon enough.


LOL ... that's a nice Attack-UAV, foreign customers will love it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 346786
> 
> View attachment 346787
> 
> View attachment 346788
> 
> Please can somebody tell me name of these drones

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> ..




Looks like Sky Wing III, which was indeed said to be renamed Wind Shadow now !

Any images of the exhausts available (1 or 2 engines ??)

Deino


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cirr said:


> AVIC Cloud Shadow
> 
> 
> 
> No SAC "Flankers" out of respect for Russia.
> 
> Either CH-6 or CH-7 or WingLoongII
> 
> Anyway we shall know the answer soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, CASTC is also working on stealth/vertical-takeoff,vertical-landing/modular/high speed CH-Xs. Hoping to see them during Zhuhai Airshow 2018.



OH Damn... How that the Thing which's gonna pull the Huge Crowd.. Would love to see this Bad a** in PAF and roast some Talibans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Looks like Sky Wing III, which was indeed said to be renamed Wind Shadow now !
> 
> Any images of the exhausts available (1 or 2 engines ??)
> 
> Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Hmmm ... thanks ! So it more the original Sky Wing or is the Cloud Shadow a derivate from it ... and what is then Wind Shadow ????

*HELP ....*

Deino


----------



## cirr

Wing Loong II

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> @zestokryl @Deino



Yesterday, there were almost no one in chinese forum section, today storm occured 

Cloud Storm, seems to be ELINT, surveillance drone. Chinese Avenger rival, is yet to come. China is probably working on many UCAV designs


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Is there more secrecy in Zhuhai this time around? 

I was seeing the Zhuhai AirShow - 2014 show, and even 7 days before the show, there were many many more pictures, than posted right now.


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

cirr said:


> View attachment 346830
> 
> 
> View attachment 346831
> 
> 
> View attachment 346833
> 
> 
> View attachment 346834




These are stealthy?
Because their nose look like stealthy.

How about if Pakistan Go For ultra high altitude and Stealthy Fleet of BVR and Cruise Missiles Equipped Drones against S-400 air defense system of India?


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

cirr said:


> Plan is obviously afoot to up CH-5's endurance from present day 40 hours to 100-120 hours.
> 
> 
> Work is also on making CH-3, CH-4 and CH-5 carry out strike missions in formation. Net-centric operation of UAVs is a piece of cake?
> 
> @zestokryl CH-5 is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Wrapped Up
> 
> 
> 
> Here we come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ-20




Chinese Version to counter Brahmoos WoW...


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Muhammad Omar said:


> JF-17 Flight Crew en route to China to Participate in Zuhai Airshow 2016, China
> 
> Pics by Side-Winder





Muhammad Omar said:


> JF-17 Flight Crew en route to China to Participate in Zuhai Airshow 2016, China
> 
> Pics by Side-Winder


Why the orange?


----------



## 592257001

yellow said:


> Why the orange?



X-Wing Rebel pilot Halloween costume of-course! 


Jokes aside, orange colored jumpsuits has been proven to be the best when it comes to to the visual acquisition of downed air crew (in case the pilot has to eject in the middle of wilderness).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

592257001 said:


> X-Wing Rebel pilot Halloween costume of-course!
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, orange colored jumpsuits has been proven to be the best when it comes to to the visual acquisition of downed air crew (in case the pilot has to eject in the middle of wilderness).



haha.
OK thanx.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Impressive payload.














Note the hardpoints.

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## cirr

HQ-22(replacing the good old HQ-12)








j20blackdragon said:


> Impressive payload.
> 
> Note the hardpoints.



8 for CloudShadow? That's news. 

65 high res pics in here

http://www.dingsheng.com/forum.php?mod=viewtree&tid=960549&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-10K attack helicopter makes first public appearance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lonelyman

Cinfirmd, j-20 is coming to the show
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-10-28/doc-ifxxfuff7038069.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sheik

lonelyman said:


> Cinfirmd, j-20 is coming to the show
> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-10-28/doc-ifxxfuff7038069.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

lonelyman said:


> Cinfirmd, j-20 is coming to the show
> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-10-28/doc-ifxxfuff7038069.shtml


This article claim the engine is upgraded from previous one with great thrust to weight ratio. It claim all those maneuver is impossible without a powerful engine. I think this article is trying hint something..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Chubby girl out for a sunny day stroll. 

Air show to be opened in 4 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaimiKhan

j20blackdragon said:


> Impressive payload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the hardpoints.



Guys, which drone is this ? Wing Loong or something new ?


----------



## Beast

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, which drone is this ? Wing Loong or something new ?


Super wing loong bombtruck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, which drone is this ? Wing Loong or something new ?




That's not the Wing Loong II ... WL II is standing a bit aside side-by-side to a WL I and is clearly named as it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

PK visit RU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

More pictures of Y-20 preparing for the air show 10月28日，列装中国空军后的运-20运输机刚刚完成空中预演

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


>




Any ide on what engine this UAV uses ??


----------



## cirr

Any info on WJ-9B?


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Any info on WJ-9B?




What should this be ?


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> Any ide on what engine this UAV uses ??



maybe ws500, or ws500pro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> What should this be ?



a turboprop that's supposedly to power Wing Loong II.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

More Y-20 warm up before the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-6A and LD2000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

JF-17 arrived at the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason Zhao

Deino said:


> Guy; really in all honest ... I wish Your posts would include a bit more content and less hahahahahaha, lolololol and such jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm ??? since the first one is not completed and this one is "only" a model I see no really that obvious differences ! ... that unique curvature along the chine at best .... Can't wait to learn more.


As my English is poor.... I am hard to studying the English here, I will do best to make my words to be more abundant.. sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

yellow said:


> Why the orange?



Squadron deputed for Sea duty has the orange colour suite. (Arabian Sea).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


> JF-17 arrived at the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


>



Simply Loving Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

A rare angle picture of Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rocky rock

lcloo said:


> Chubby girl out for a sunny day stroll.
> 
> Air show to be opened in 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 346953
> View attachment 346954
> View attachment 346956
> View attachment 346957
> View attachment 346958
> View attachment 346959
> View attachment 346960



*PAKISTAN buy Su-35 or not. i just wanna see this Bull in our inventory to replace ageing C-130. As our future transport Aircraft. <3 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

"The scary part is not that i came but when you didn't noticed of my arrival"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nevsky

Look who came.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

105mm fire support vehicle
The China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) is developing a new wheeled 8×8 armored modular platform that will be unveiled at 11th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China 2016) in Zhuhai.

The new Chinese wheeled 8×8 armored modular platform will evolve into various models, and will have modular armor that can be upgraded for specific threats.

The new Chinese wheeled 8×8 armored modular platform is expected to be equipped with different types of combat modules. A lighter version of the machine will be capable of carrying between ten and twelve fully kitted soldiers. A version of the vehicle with heavy weapons on board can only carry eight soldiers. Other variants include anti-tank missile launching vehicle.

During exhibition will be displayed the new VP10 8×8 armored personnel carrier and 105mm fire support vehicle.




VP10 8×8 armored personnel carrier

http://defence-blog.com/army/norinc...d-modular-platform-at-airshow-china-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*JF-17 from No. 2 Squadron Minhas at Zuhai 2016, China*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Jason Zhao said:


> As my English is poor.... I am hard to studying the English here, I will do best to make my words to be more abundant.. sorry


不要怕出错，学习语文就是要多写多講，有错误而能觉悟，日久之后当有成果。加油！
Never be afraid of making mistakes, learn from the errors and correct them as you continue to write and speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


> "The scary part is not that i came but when you didn't noticed of my arrival"



J-31 is coming??


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>


Wheel Infantry assault amphibious armour troops carrier?

A vehicle trying to do too much thing? It needs a high level automation to achieve so much things.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Sino-SDB






Sino-JSOW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

These are not new. The fire support vehicle (designated *07PD*), APC, and other variants were all shown at the 2014 Zhuhai airshow.


----------



## Akasa

j20blackdragon said:


> Sino-SDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sino-JSOW



Is there any information regarding the Sino-JSOW-ER's dimensions/weight/specifications?


----------



## lcloo

Oh..... all those weapons. Combat UAV plus stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## j20blackdragon

Hold on...is that an *inlet* underneath the missile like the Storm Shadow?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comfortably Numb

The Eagle said:


> Squadron deputed for Sea duty has the orange colour suite. (Arabian Sea).
> View attachment 347012


Thank you 
That i guess is for colour contrast with blue water so as to help in search and rescue if such a situation arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Jason Zhao said:


> As my English is poor.... I am hard to studying the English here, I will do best to make my words to be more abundant.. sorry


No need to be apologetic. Native English speakers usually appreciate other people learning English. Of course, not as much as other language's native speakers for their own language, but still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Yes, I believe it is an inlet. This is the Sino-Storm Shadow.






JSOW is a glide bomb. Storm Shadow is a cruise missile. They are two different munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Looks like the Chinese designs are evolving and are beginning to peel off their Russian skins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Nice pictures of Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 592257001

Muhammad Omar said:


> J-31 is coming??



No, that's J-20A in the background. PLAAF spokesperson confirmed today that a pair of J-20A will be performing at the airshow. 

Again, there's NO such thing as J-31... Whether FC-31 will show up at the airshow (other than the scaled model that's already there) remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

without IFR





grey boy 2 said:


> JF-17 arrived at the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

Sth special

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

aliaselin said:


> Sth special
> View attachment 347152


@Deino 
IRIS-T much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Put on display in the Zhuhai Airshow 2016 is only part of the PLAAF‘s weapons systems, newer and more advanced weapons will be revealed to the public at an appropriate time in the future:

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" quality="high" height="480" width="480" src="http://video.weibo.com/player/1034:8e3082f85ee6740c9030567fc747e95d/v.swf"/>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Celebration poster for the formal debut of J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

*China’s stealth aircraft J-20, Pakistan jets to take part in Chinese airshow *
*Other aircraft such as the H-6K bomber, the J-10B fighter jet and the KJ-500 that is China's early warning and control aircraft will be showcased at the exhibition.*
By: PTI | Published:October 28, 2016 7:21 pm



The J-20 made its maiden flight in 2011. (Source: Wikimedia Commons)
China’s J-20 stealth fighter will make its public debut at a Chinese air show next week where war planes from Pakistan Air Force along with Russian and British counterparts will perform. Three JF-17s of the Pakistan Air Force will take part in the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Air-show China, Chinese Defence Ministry spokesman, Col Wu Qian said. Shen Jinke, spokesperson of the People’s Liberation Army said China’s J-20 stealth fighter, the new-generation warcraft, will make its public debut at the show to be held in Zhuhai City of Guangdong province from November 1 to 6. The J-20 made its maiden flight in 2011. Shen said the fighter jet will help the air force better fulfill the mission of “safeguarding national sovereignty, security and territorial integrity.”



It officially entered military service in July this year. Other aircraft such as the H-6K bomber, the J-10B fighter
jet and the KJ-500 that is China’s early warning and control aircraft will be showcased at the exhibition.
http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...akistan-jets-to-take-part-in-airshow-3727567/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFalcon

*China’s stealth aircraft to make public debut with Pak war planes at air show *

* PTI, Beijing*
|
Updated: Oct 28, 2016 20:28 IST





A B-6K strategic bomber aircraft of the Chinese Air Force is seen before the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province. (Reuters File Photo)


China’s J-20 stealth fighter aircraft will make its public debut at a Chinese air show next week, when war planes from the Pakistan Air Force will join its Russian and British counterparts to perform.

Three JF-17s of the Pakistan Air Force will take part in the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Air-show China, Chinese defence ministry spokesperson Col Wu Qian said.

Shen Jinke, spokesperson of the People’s Liberation Army, said China’s J-20 stealth fighter, the new-generation war aircraft, will make its public debut at the show to be held in Zhuhai City of Guangdong province from November 1 to 6.

The J-20 made its maiden flight in 2011.

Shen said the fighter jet will help the air force better fulfil the mission of “safeguarding national sovereignty, security and territorial integrity”.

Shen said, though it will not fly, the domestic Y-20 heavy transport aircraft will be displayed at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, state- run Xinhua news agency reported.

The Y-20, a versatile plane with a maximum takeoff weight of about 200 tonnes, is designed to carry cargo and personnel over long distances in “complicated meteorological conditions”.

It officially entered military service in July this year.

Other aircraft such as the H-6K bomber, the J-10B fighter jet and the KJ-500, which is China’s early warning and control aircraft, will be showcased at the exhibition.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...at-air-show/story-8VanwA7sQTFbNqAnxFo74N.html


*China to stun world with display of fifth generation fighter jets J-20 and J-31*
Posted By: News Deskon: October 29, 2016






BEIJING: China is ready to surprise the world with its state of the art fifth generation stealth fighter jet J-20.

China will unveil its new generation J-20 stealth fighter jet at an air show next week, the air force said on Friday, the first public showing of a warplane.

J-20 induction in China’s air force will evolve it from a mostly territorial force to one that can carry out both offensive and defensive operations across the globe.

China is further developing J-31, another state of the art fifth generation stealth fighter jet as a rival to US F-35.
https://timesofislamabad.com/china-...generation-fighter-jets-j-20-j-31/2016/10/29/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

grey boy 2 said:


> Celebration poster for the formal debut of J-20


Y20, j20, z20, I am really looking forward to h20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Reporter interviewed Pakistan pilot
Welcome to China*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20 in actions



















Bird view of the Air Show China

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

technically its pakistani stealth aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Thorough Pro said:


> without IFR


its block-1 jet



lonelyman said:


> Y20, j20, z20, I am really looking forward to h20


wait 2 more years for first flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*PLA Air Force to unveil the new stealth fighter J-20 at Zhuhai Air Show*

By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) October 28, 2016








China's new stealth fighter J-20 will be unveiled at Airshow China 2016, to be held in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, said the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force spokesperson at a press conference on Oct. 28. According to the spokesperson, Shen Jinke, a demonstration flight will be carried out during the event, which will also constitute the fighter's public debut.

As a fifth-generation stealth fighter that was independently developed by China, the J-20 will further improve the PLA's fighting capabilities, Shen added. Along with the J-20, the large military transport aircraft Y-20 will be on display to the public for the first time at the air show. In addition, jet-bomber H-6K, airborne early-warning and control plane KJ-500 and the Z-10K attack helicopter will also be displayed, among other aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Model of Y20 at Zhuhai, a sign that WS-20 engined Y20 is coming soon. Hopefully at the next Zhuhai airshow.

Edit: lengthened fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Incog_nito

lcloo said:


> Model of Y20 at Zhuhai, a sign that WS-20 engined Y20 is coming soon. Hopefully at the next Zhuhai airshow.
> 
> Edit: lengthened fuselage.
> 
> View attachment 347197



How many PAF will acquire? Will it going to produce it at home?



TaiShang said:


> *PLA Air Force to unveil the new stealth fighter J-20 at Zhuhai Air Show*
> 
> By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) October 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's new stealth fighter J-20 will be unveiled at Airshow China 2016, to be held in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, said the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force spokesperson at a press conference on Oct. 28. According to the spokesperson, Shen Jinke, a demonstration flight will be carried out during the event, which will also constitute the fighter's public debut.
> 
> As a fifth-generation stealth fighter that was independently developed by China, the J-20 will further improve the PLA's fighting capabilities, Shen added. Along with the J-20, the large military transport aircraft Y-20 will be on display to the public for the first time at the air show. In addition, jet-bomber H-6K, airborne early-warning and control plane KJ-500 and the Z-10K attack helicopter will also be displayed, among other aircraft.



I am sure J-20s are coming and PAF is not looking for EF-2000s or SU-35s:
I saw a video on Defence.pk channel.


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Model of Y20 at Zhuhai, a sign that WS-20 engined Y20 is coming soon. Hopefully at the next Zhuhai airshow.
> 
> Edit: lengthened fuselage.
> 
> View attachment 347197



Y-20-F100? Strectched civilain version of Y-20 powered by 4 WS-20s?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Oxair Online said:


> How many PAF will acquire? Will it going to produce it at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure J-20s are coming and PAF is not looking for EF-2000s or SU-35s:
> I saw a video on Defence.pk channel.


No body knows at this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

So Chinese 5th Gen planes will be accompanied by 4th gen PAK J-17 which is "a JV" between China and Pak !!!! 
Good  
So we finally get to see what Chinese have


----------



## Incog_nito

grey boy 2 said:


>



Pakistan Navy - Airforce - Army needs this and CH-5 and CH-3 for border patrol and maritime patrol.


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Y-20-F100? Strectched civilain version of Y-20 powered by 4 WS-20s?


I think WS-20 is never intend for current Y-20 but the latter lengthen fuselage one.


----------



## Incog_nito

cirr said:


> Last but not least



Many people from Pakistan were talking about that PAF should acquire a bomber at any cost even if it's for $1 billion for a single bomber. Then here it is - PAF should produce such bombers


----------



## grey boy 2

CH-5 彩虹-5无人机? or cloud shadow?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> CH-5 彩虹-5无人机? or cloud shadow?




From what I learned yesterday this must be the refined serial version of the CH-5 ... in contrast, the CAC Cloud Shadow is a jet-powered UCAV:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ultima Thule

terranMarine said:


>


What this *USS ENTERPRISE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

pakistanipower said:


> What this *USS ENTERPRISE*


China is afterall the NEXT space power

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

pakistanipower said:


> What this *USS ENTERPRISE*




Exactly what i thought 

So J-20 is coming at Zuhai what are the chances China will Export it   just being Optimistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

grey boy 2 said:


> Y-20




Pakistan needs to acquire some


----------



## Mrc

grey boy 2 said:


> More pictures of Y-20 preparing for the air show 10月28日，列装中国空军后的运-20运输机刚刚完成空中预演


Impressive beast

The options and payloads in available uavs is mind boggling.... truely a superpower in making... congratz china

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

*Zuhai Participants .....*







A Y-20 military transport aircraft flies above south China's Zhuhai city in Guangdong province on Wednesday, October 26, 2016. The aircraft will be exhibited during the upcoming 2016 China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China. The biennial air show will be held in Zhuhai from November 1 to 6. The Y-20 is the largest military aircraft currently in production. It has a payload capacity of 66 tons and a range of 7,800 kilometers. The aircraft made its first flight in 2013 and became operational with the Chinese air force earlier this year. (Photo/CRIENGLISH.com)



A FTC-2000 fighter-trainer flies above south China's Zhuhai city in Guangdong province on Wednesday, October 26, 2016. The trainer will be exhibited during the upcoming 2016 China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China. The biennial air show will be held in Zhuhai from November 1 to 6. (Photo/CRIENGLISH.com)



A Z-10 attack helicopter flies above south China's Zhuhai city in Guangdong province on Wednesday, October 26, 2016. The helicopter will be exhibited during the upcoming 2016 China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China. The biennial air show will be held in Zhuhai from November 1 to 6. (Photo/CRIENGLISH.com)




A KJ-500 airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft flies above south China's Zhuhai city in Guangdong province on Wednesday, October 26, 2016. The aircraft will be exhibited during the upcoming 2016 China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China. The biennial air show will be held in Zhuhai from November 1 to 6. (Photo/CRIENGLISH.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

I would really like to know how many of these missiles, guided bombs and so on are only for sale (= export related) or in fact operational within the PLAAF.

As far as I see these air show items, it is a mix of both.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

My shopping list for Pakistan from this AIRSHOW:
Army: M20 missiles, WS-43 system, MBT-3000，CX-1
Navy: 054A, 056, 1130，JH-7A
Air Force: Y-20, KJ500 upgrade, HQ-9B+HQ-22, CH-5 UAV，CM302

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakEye

Chinese 5th Gen Stealth J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

pakeye said:


> Chinese 5th Gen Stealth J-20
> View attachment 347335




Guys ... do we really need to post each and every nice but old CG ???


----------



## PakEye

Deino said:


> Guys ... do we really need to post each and every nice but old CG ???


may be or not but its not necessary that the photo we have seen Other have seen also...


----------



## j20blackdragon

Another Sino-SDB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Oxair Online said:


> Many people from Pakistan were talking about that PAF should acquire a bomber at any cost even if it's for $1 billion for a single bomber. Then here it is - PAF should produce such bombers


no bro we don't need a bomber, we have multirole jet and stand off weapon can do the job same as single mission bomber do



j20blackdragon said:


>


What this sino night hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

yusheng said:


> View attachment 347324
> View attachment 347325
> View attachment 347326
> View attachment 347327
> View attachment 347328
> View attachment 347329



Who was the idiot in charge of taking those photos? How could they not photograph the Sino-JSOW-ER with the J-10B?


----------



## hk299792458

SinoSoldier said:


> Who was the idiot in charge of taking those photos? How could they not photograph the Sino-JSOW-ER with the J-10B?



My friend, when you gets those pictures for free, whereas guys need to walk for kilometer and for the whole day to shoot them, I think it would be more "correct" to just appreciate and have fun, and at least not saying something like "idiot".

I'm pretty sure that if it was me or you who were there in Zhuhai, we will not do much better.

Do you agree with me ?

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> My friend, when you gets those pictures for free, whereas guys need to walk for kilometer and for the whole day to shoot them, I think it would be more "correct" to just appreciate and have fun, and at least not saying something like "idiot".
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if it was me or you who were there in Zhuhai, we will not do much better.
> 
> Do you agree with me ?
> 
> Henri K.



Ah, yes, of course. I was being cynical, but I do give them credit for taking these high-res photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

New gun for paratroopers









































*AG600*











@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> *AG600*
> 
> View attachment 347443
> 
> 
> View attachment 347444
> 
> 
> @Deino



What? They finishied the AG600 prototype plane assemble? That is fast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

AG-600

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Incog_nito

grey boy 2 said:


> AG-600


This can become a new MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Golden Eagle - CR500

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

CloudShadow UAV Ground Control

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Golden Eagle - CR500



World first strike and reconn UCAH available for market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> ...
> *AG600*
> 
> View attachment 347443
> 
> 
> View attachment 347444
> 
> 
> @Deino




Thanks a lot and a very pleasant surprise !!! 

.... please MORE !!!!!


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> View attachment 347496



Nice photos. However, the Y-20s seem to be prototypes rather than serial units.


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> Nice photos. However, the Y-20s seem to be prototypes rather than serial units.




Why do You think so ?? 
Were there reports in this regard ?

To admit I actually had a similar idea, since following all aircraft identified so far (781, 783, 785, 786 (??), 788, 789 (??)) the two operational birds (11051 & 11052) were popping up surprisingly soon. Not that I want to question them as operational, but given the time between another new aircraft was spotted does not for to suddenly two more just out of the blue and as such how likely is it that 11051 & 11052 are in fact 786 and 788 ?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Why do You think so ??
> Were there reports in this regard ?
> 
> To admit I actually had a similar idea, since following all aircraft identified so far (781, 783, 785, 786 (??), 788, 789 (??)) the two operational birds (11051 & 11052) were popping up surprisingly soon. Not that I want to question them as operational, but given the time between another new aircraft was spotted does not for to suddenly two more just out of the blue and as such how likely is it that 11051 & 11052 are in fact 786 and 788 ?



One prototype(789), one LRIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> ...
> 
> One prototype(789), one LRIP.




Thanks ... but just to be sure: You mean the two already delivered aircraft 11051 & 11052 are no. 789 + a LRIP-bird (01 maybe?) or these two as yet un-numbered aircraft at Zhuhai are "One prototype(789), one LRIP" ?? ... or are they LRIP (02 & 03 ??) ??

Thanks again.

Deino


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but just to be sure: You mean the two already delivered aircraft 11051 & 11052 are no. 789 + a LRIP-bird (01 maybe?) or these two as yet un-numbered aircraft at Zhuhai are "One prototype(789), one LRIP" ?? ... or are they LRIP (02 & 03 ??) ??
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Deino



two as yet un-numbered aircraft at Zhuhai are "One prototype(789), one LRIP"

789 technical configurations nearly identical to LRIP aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> two as yet un-numbered aircraft at Zhuhai are "One prototype(789), one LRIP"
> 
> 789 technical configurations nearly identical to LRIP aircraft




Thanks again ... and so what are the two aircraft numbered 11051 & 11052 ? also prototypes 786 + 788 ?

Deino


----------



## grey boy 2

YJ-9E导弹：天龙-10出口型，射程18公里级小型反舰导弹。VIA@烽火议军情




“天龙”10号（TL－10B）是一种雷达制导、用于攻击小型水面目标的空舰导弹。该弹是TL－10A的机载型，两弹大小、模样都十分相似。







TL-10反舰导弹不但能对小型舰船（500吨以下）造成致命打击，而且还能对较大的舰艇造成严重损害。





天戈-100：100公斤激光制导炸弹，使用空中照射空中攻击的方法，制导精度也可以达到5米。




蓝箭-21：应该还是基于AKD-10改进的导弹，具体有待前方小分队调查。




“蓝箭-7”空地导弹可配装于无人机、直升机等武器平台。与光电稳瞄系统配合后，可昼夜对地面目标进行搜索、发现、识别、跟踪、激光指示和实施攻击，主要用于攻击敌方坦克装甲车辆及其他车辆、人员，也可毁伤雷达站、导弹发射架、炮兵阵地、防御工事等有价值的点目标。




本届航展上出现的无人机当中，最拉风的莫过于成飞“云影”、”风影”两款喷气式无人机，被认为是类似于“全球鹰”――其实从性能和任务上来看，它们更接近美国通用原子能公司的“复仇者”无人机。




成飞送展了最新的“翼龙2号”无人机实机，这种无人机采用国产涡浆-9A发动机，功率为600马力，可携带包括250公斤炸弹在内的各种制式军用武器，其最大载弹量在600公斤左右。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

WJ-9A turboprop, 600hp? turboprop? WingLoong 2 UCAV..

Seems like the photo does not tally with the UCAV.


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks again ... and so what are the two aircraft numbered 11051 & 11052 ? also prototypes 786 + 788 ?
> 
> Deino



Both are LRIPs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Both are LRIPs




So we have by now four aircraft destined for the 4. Division: one of these two unnumbered is prototype 789 and the other three are LRIP aircraft; am I correct.

Can You also tell me how many prototypes were build: Again, I know confirmed 781, 783, 785, 788, 789 ... but there are also reports about a no. 786 and 787 ?

Thanks again,
Deino


----------



## grey boy 2

For sale
FL3000




FD-2000 HQ-9 export version




SY400（神鹰400）can fire guided rockets and BP-12A tactical missile




FL-19 air defense system




FM-3000 air defense system, anti-stealth planes capability with max range of 30km against planes or 20km against land based missiles 




YJ-62 long range anti-ships cruise missiles with range of 450-500km, modify version with range of 650km




FK-1000 short to medium range airdefence system to deal with the new range of air launched percision guided weapons, UAVs and cruise missiles.
Chinese FK-1000 employes 12 two stage KS-1000 surface to air missile and automatic anti-aircraft guns.




*Kai Shan - 1* (*KS-1*) (凯山一号) is the first Chinese surface-to-air missile to adopt a phased array radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2016-ZhuHai AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"Cloud Shadow" UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

XXX Extreme Power take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

lcloo said:


> XXX Extreme Power take off.
> 
> View attachment 347530

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China VT-5 light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China 120mm~155mm precision-guided shells







PL-10E air-to-air missile







China CZ-11

Reactions: Like Like:
 6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> China CZ-11
> View attachment 347553
> 
> View attachment 347555
> 
> View attachment 347558
> 
> View attachment 347559




But why is the CZ-11 advertised with a camouflaged starter-truck/-container ??


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" weapons for sell

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> "Made in China" weapons for sell
> 
> View attachment 347564


Indeed! For the good of all mankind friendly to Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But why is the CZ-11 advertised with a camouflaged starter-truck/-container ??


The PLA's project, CZ-11 is one of rocket carrier for China ground-based midcourse missile interception. The CZ-11 can launch commercial satellite for CASC, also can fast launch anti-missile interceptor to outer space for PLA, it belong to PLA military force.



Beast said:


> Indeed! For the good of all mankind friendly to Chinese


HA ... they don't forget Chinese humor on the airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

longmarch11 is for war time use , quick launching satelit after space war broke, it designed to send a sate in 24 hours from the very beginning in anywhere, different from lm6.
so there is not a single picture of its testing launching you can find on internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Safe to say, CZ-11 can also throw nuke warhead to US continent from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> HA ... they don't forget Chinese humor on the airshow.


I think becos of the recent ISIS issue. That is why they come out with this slogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I think becos of the recent ISIS issue. That is why they come out with this slogan.


Well i see, *for the Peace of whole world & for the good of human-kind. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> longmarch11 is for war time use , quick launching satelit after space war broke, it designed to send a sate in 24 hours from the very beginning in anywhere, different from lm6.
> so there is not a single picture of its testing launching you can find on internet


CZ-11 launching

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China building many kinds of CZ rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

cnleio said:


> China building many kinds of CZ rockets


no launching photo, the only one ps.
i would be very happy if you can find one.









may be change 5

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

SW6 drone






carried under Z11WB

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Well i see, *for the Peace of whole world & for the good of human-kind. *


Only for mankind friendly to Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## royalharris

All of a sudden, so many new weapons, it will drive some sour losers crazy!
It is already beyond their imagination so much.
Serveral days later, the jealousy will drive them up, besides the engines, they will bring out many so called defects of china without data comparision, such as EW\electronics and so on.
Sour losers and west lickers will never be willing to accept the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> SW6 drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carried under Z11WB


I like that Chinese word. haha, "crazy/mad bird"!


----------



## 592257001

Deino said:


> But why is the CZ-11 advertised with a camouflaged starter-truck/-container ??




"Launching with short prior notice can be particularly useful for military-operated missions that are subject to tight operational requirements as well as disaster response missions of Earth-imaging craft that need to be placed over a given area to deliver timely imagery for the assessment of the extent of a natural disaster. CZ-11 will be operated alongside the Kuaizhou quick-response launch vehicle that is designed for a more generic use with an integrated launcher-spacecraft system."

--http://spaceflight101.com/chinas-new-long-march-11-rocket-roars-into-orbit-for-the-first-time/

CZ-11 solid motor rockets are usually bundled as a launcher-spacecraft system (earth-imaging, navigational satellites, etc). If an enemy state with ASAT capability knocks out existing constellation of satellites during wartime, the CZ-11 along with Kuaizhou quick-response launch vehicles can quickly replenish them. That's why they would be camouflaged, because the launchers would become high value targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

WZ-11 can be a brilliant counter terrorism, counter hostage operations for QRF.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Horus said:


> WZ-11 can be a brilliant counter terrorism, counter hostage operations for QRF.


With a single power plant, best not to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

grey boy 2 said:


> YJ-62 long range anti-ships cruise missiles with range of 450-500km, modify version with range of 650km



Where did you get the 650 km figure?



Deino said:


> Why do You think so ??
> Were there reports in this regard ?
> 
> To admit I actually had a similar idea, since following all aircraft identified so far (781, 783, 785, 786 (??), 788, 789 (??)) the two operational birds (11051 & 11052) were popping up surprisingly soon. Not that I want to question them as operational, but given the time between another new aircraft was spotted does not for to suddenly two more just out of the blue and as such how likely is it that 11051 & 11052 are in fact 786 and 788 ?



Well, the livery of production aircraft seems to be different from the dark blue used on prototypes.


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> ...
> Well, the livery of production aircraft seems to be different from the dark blue used on prototypes.



But is that really an issue ??


----------



## The SC

pakistanipower said:


> What this *USS ENTERPRISE*


Sea skimming craft!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cirr said:


> SW6 drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carried under Z11WB




The Best Chopper for Border Patrol   and Counter Terrorism


----------



## Penguin

yusheng said:


> no launching photo, the only one ps.
> i would be very happy if you can find one.


*5 November 2012*
* Zhuhai Airshow*






Looks much like a unmanned Hongdu L15 trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> But is that really an issue ??



Of course not. But you don't see prototypes being exhibited at airshows too often. :/


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

nang2 said:


> I like that Chinese word. haha, "crazy/mad bird"!



Helicopters and drones flying in formation? No problem.

Cooperative engagement? No problem either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Is the SW6 deployable in the air? Don't think so, but that'd be so useful


----------



## grey boy 2

AG-600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CS/AA5 multi-function assualt gun with 40mm cased telescoped ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Cloud shadow use a WP=11C engine with a top speed of 620km (source:
Length-9.0m, wing span-17.8m
60% composite, stealth features

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

PLZ-52, AR-3 and SR-5

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>



120mm calibre? Why not go for the standard 122mm uses by many ex soviet bloc countries and China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> Cloud shadow use a WP=11C engine with a top speed of 620km (source:
> Length-9.0m, wing span-17.8m
> 60% composite, stealth features



Where this WP-11C come from? Never heard of it.


----------



## The SC

Where is the FC-31/J-31.. did I miss a page?



Penguin said:


> *5 November 2012*
> * Zhuhai Airshow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks much like a unmanned Hongdu L15 trainer.


 In flight it looks like a double engine unmanned JF-17 on steroids..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Dungeness said:


> Where this WP-11C come from? Never heard of it.


I think is this one

CAREC WP-11


Beijing WZ-5, HY-4 anti-ship missile Small turbojet engine made by China National Aero-Engine Corporation (CAREC). Similar to the Turboméca Marboré.



The SC said:


> Where is the FC-31/J-31.. did I miss a page?
> 
> 
> In flight it looks like a double engine unmanned JF-17 on steroids..


FC-31 model only but J-20 for flight show instead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Harrier III UCAV with internal weapons bay 

















@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

China VT-4 MBT on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow
















WZ-10 face

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

The details of VLS for Navy Type054A

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cirr

Drone formation takekoff and swarm flying 

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6899542/?zw

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" quality="high" height="480" width="480" src="http://video.weibo.com/player/1034:24494a04e5663a73c09729be874d61b9/v.swf"/>(with English narratives)

by CEC

@Deino @zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> Harrier III UCAV with internal weapons bay
> 
> View attachment 347683
> 
> 
> View attachment 347684
> 
> 
> View attachment 347685
> 
> 
> @zestokryl




The scary thing is not Chinese PPTs or scale models, at which China is not a "Superpower", it is the high probability that Chinese may actually have the real things already.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> The scary thing is not Chinese PPTs or scale models, at which China is not a "Superpower", it is the high probability that Chinese may actually have the real things already.



Exactly. See also the video clip in thread #395

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> Drone formation takekoff and swarm flying
> 
> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6899542/?zw
> 
> by CEC
> 
> @Deino @zestokryl



Now what? 21st century "human wave" tactic that Chinese were famous for?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

C9X9, with X>=2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> C9X9, with X>=2





".......When your dreams come alive you're *unstoppable*
Take a shot, chase the sun, find the beautiful......." ————Huawei Commercial Song.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> ".......When your dreams come alive you're *unstoppable*
> Take a shot, chase the sun, find the beautiful......." ————Huawei Commercial Song.



J-10D cockpit? 
















CETC's AESA radar 






Radar dome or canopy?






All we need now is WS-15 for power plant

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SOHEIL

Speechless

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shjliu

hope to see the show in person !!!



cirr said:


> C9X9, with X>=2


this is a c919? just wondering how many passengers it can carry?


----------



## IblinI

SOHEIL said:


> Speechless


Like the panda,bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

shjliu said:


> hope to see the show in person !!!
> 
> 
> this is a c919? just wondering how many passengers it can carry?



seems not c919, not c929,
it is new type， cooperated with Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*New generation modular assault rifle*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

AH-4




































AHS-4, derivative for paratroops

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Penguin

SC said "In flight it looks like a double engine unmanned JF-17 on steroids."
Source: https://defence.pk/threads/zhuhai-airshow-china-2016.456208/page-26#ixzz4OeVyivaU






NOT REALLY.












Beast said:


> 120mm calibre? Why not go for the standard 122mm uses by many ex soviet bloc countries and China?


120mm breach loaded mortar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Our Chinese military fans ... it's ready ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-19 E navy version at the air show, maybe a hint for the future 40000 class Amphibious assault ship?
国产武装直升机武直19E型着海军涂装亮相珠海航展中航工业展台，这是否意味着武直-19E型武装直升机将登上未来的国产两栖攻击舰呢?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Harrier III UCAV with internal weapons bay



Since its not the first time Harrier III appear on such occasions, do you, know, whats the backround of this project

Project strictly by AVIC for export etc, ot requirement by the PLA ? Aerodinamycal configuration in the combo with engine group and size is unusual


----------



## cnleio

China HJ-9A ATM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China HJ-12 Top-attack ATM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China 40mm RPG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China AR-3 MLRS

















China SR-5 MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China PLZ-52 155mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 122mm ~ 155mm SPHs / Howitzers for export

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 122mm ~ 155mm SPHs / Howitzers for export

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> AH-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHS-4, derivative for paratroops





*China’s indigenously built AH-4 155mm Light-weight Howitzer has secured its first export order from an unidentified Middle-East customer*.

According to the current issue of Modern Weaponry magazine, the AH-4 was able to beat out BAE Systems’ M777 howitzer (a 155mm 39 caliber towed gun) for its first win, China Defense Blog reported Sunday.

In many respects, the Chinese AH4 155 mm/39 calibre LGH is very similar in concept to the BAE Systems M777 155 mm/39 calibre Lightweight Howitzer (LH) that is now in service with Australia, Canada, and the US Army and Marine Corps, according to IHS Janes’ July report.

China North Industries Corporation-built AH-4 has a combat weight of 4,500 kg, including its hydro-pneumatic suspension that enables the weapon to be deployed in firing position within three minutes and returned to its towed position in two minutes.

AH4 is also capable of firing its expanded family of 155 mm precision-guided munitions (PGMs). These include the latest 155 mm laser-guided projectile (LGP) GP6, which has a maximum range of 25 km with a first round hit probability of 90% and is capable of engaging stationary and moving targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China Power Pack for MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

KLJ-7A AESA for JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> KLJ-7A AESA for JF-17


Very good, my friend ... now ppl can sure PLAAF J-10B/C , J-11B/D, J-16, J-31, J-20 fighters all equip domestic AESA radars.




China anti-aircraft system for export

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China Marines AAV for export

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1735542640044489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Close up pictures of J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Eagle

cirr said:


>



Can anyone translate for the ease. Thanks in advance.

@Beast @wanglaokan @cnleio


----------



## Rocky rock

The Eagle said:


> Can anyone translate for the ease. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Beast @wanglaokan @cnleio



I wish photographer pushed that "English" button but Sadly he was Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

long_ said:


> *New generation modular assault rifle*
> View attachment 347727
> View attachment 347728
> View attachment 347729
> View attachment 347730
> View attachment 347731
> View attachment 347732
> View attachment 347733


Can any one give name and details of this ASSAULT Rifle ?????????? @cirr @


----------



## 帅的一匹

The Eagle said:


> Can anyone translate for the ease. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Beast @wanglaokan @cnleio


It say KLJ7A is a AESA specially designed for JF17 with performance equals to radar of F35. Operational mode including: 

Tracking and searching
Single/multiple targets tracking 
Dogfight 
Real beam mapping
Doppler beam sharpening
Synthetic aperture imaging
Identify and track moving ground targets
Sea targets searching and tracking
Meteorological mode
Missile guidance and multi targets attack mode 


 Merits 

 long detection range 
High accuracy 
Multi operational modes
Multi target processing ability

That a$$hole took the picture only needed to press the English bottom on the screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China Power Pack for MBT
> 
> 
> View attachment 347815
> View attachment 347816
> View attachment 347817
> View attachment 347818
> View attachment 347819
> View attachment 347820
> View attachment 347821
> View attachment 347822


At @SinoSoldier , the ground tank propulsion which you claim China has a problem. What problem? Fully available for export

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

How did the AG-600 get to zhuhai?
Has it made the flight into & from the waters?


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## aliaselin

kuge said:


> How did the AG-600 get to zhuhai?
> Has it made the flight into & from the waters?


CAIGA factory is near the airport， so she just simply rolled there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dilpakistani

Well that is for sure now that Indians high tech weapons import spree will only out match us in numbers... we can still employ matching capabilities in terms of technology through china....
Chinese exponential progress in military hardware is inspiring...
Today we may need to ask Russia for flankers ... tomorrow we definitely will have a better alternative from china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sanchez said:


> My shopping list for Pakistan from this AIRSHOW:
> Army: M20 missiles, WS-43 system, MBT-3000，CX-1
> Navy: 054A, 056, 1130，JH-7A
> Air Force: Y-20, KJ500 upgrade, HQ-9B+HQ-22, CH-5 UAV，CM302


Money?? 20 Billion dollar gift from our Iron Brothers



Zarvan said:


>


@cirr @Beast @grey boy 2 specifications??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

Chinese Air Force confirms new fighter jet J-20's public debut at Airshow China 2016, held on Nov. 1 in Zhuhai, S. China's Guangdong!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791874983181955072


----------



## CriticalThought

The scope, breadth, and pace of advancement in military technology shown by China is absolutely mind-boggling. Just the amount of man-hours put into all this must be a staggering number! And if one thinks of the number of highly educated, highly skilled workers involved in all these programs... truly amazing. Well done China!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eldamar

1more day till the official opening of the airshow


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

cnleio said:


> The details of VLS for Navy Type054A
> 
> View attachment 347693
> View attachment 347694
> View attachment 347695
> View attachment 347696
> View attachment 347697



@Penguin Sir Can it be fitted in F-22P??


----------



## The SC

Shoaib Rathore said:


> Chinese Air Force confirms new fighter jet J-20's public debut at Airshow China 2016, held on Nov. 1 in Zhuhai, S. China's Guangdong!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791874983181955072


And some people were saying not before 2022!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clibra

wanglaokan said:


> It say KLJ7A is a AESA specially designed for JF17 with performance equals to radar of F35. Operational mode including:
> 
> Tracking and searching
> Single/multiple targets tracking
> Dogfight
> Real beam mapping
> Doppler beam sharpening
> Synthetic aperture imaging
> Identify and track moving ground targets
> Sea targets searching and tracking
> Meteorological mode
> Missile guidance and multi targets attack mode
> 
> 
> Merits
> 
> long detection range
> High accuracy
> Multi operational modes
> Multi target processing ability
> That a$$hole took the picture only needed to press the English bottom on the screen.



asshole? show some repect to those who bring us so many wonderful pictures, you idiot !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

SLC-7 mobile surveillance radar.also features the detection of stealth aircraft as well as adjacent space target.










YLC-8B early warning radar especially for stealth aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## clibra

The Eagle said:


> Can anyone translate for the ease. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Beast @wanglaokan @cnleio



the KLJ7A is a AESA radar for JF-17 upgraded version.
it's effective range is 170km, *performance is as good as F35's radar*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China HJ-10A Top-attack ATM for export

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China 93mm Top-attack anti-tank rocket for solider













As similar as Sweden MBT-LAW

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China 8x8 ATV carrying a big gun ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

View attachment 347925


Cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> At @SinoSoldier , the ground tank propulsion which you claim China has a problem. What problem? Fully available for export


The tank engine isn't a problem for "Made in China" MBTs, we already have domestic 1,300hp and 1,500hp power pack for PLA tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Y-20 in 2016 ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Y-20 in 2016 ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

China PF-98 family anti-tank rocket for export

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Wheeled armored vehicle for export

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 words 

SIMPLY AWESOME*


Man i would Love to see this in Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

The details of VT-4 MBT for export 























The details of VT-5 light tank for export

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

The details of VT-5 light tank for export

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

100kg Sino-SDB





Also please note the 3 hardpoints under each wing for the Wing Loong II.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

JF-17 in 2016 ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

j20blackdragon said:


> Also please note the 3 hardpoints under each wing for the Wing Loong II.


LOL ... Customers will love China Wing Loong-II UAV









Also love CH-5 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

grey boy 2 said:


>



Something that Pakistan should consider to buy IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

cirr said:


> *China’s indigenously built AH-4 155mm Light-weight Howitzer has secured its first export order from an unidentified Middle-East customer*.
> 
> According to the current issue of Modern Weaponry magazine, the AH-4 was able to beat out BAE Systems’ M777 howitzer (a 155mm 39 caliber towed gun) for its first win, China Defense Blog reported Sunday.
> 
> In many respects, the Chinese AH4 155 mm/39 calibre LGH is very similar in concept to the BAE Systems M777 155 mm/39 calibre Lightweight Howitzer (LH) that is now in service with Australia, Canada, and the US Army and Marine Corps, according to IHS Janes’ July report.
> 
> China North Industries Corporation-built AH-4 has a combat weight of 4,500 kg, including its hydro-pneumatic suspension that enables the weapon to be deployed in firing position within three minutes and returned to its towed position in two minutes.
> 
> AH4 is also capable of firing its expanded family of 155 mm precision-guided munitions (PGMs). These include the latest 155 mm laser-guided projectile (LGP) GP6, which has a maximum range of 25 km with a first round hit probability of 90% and is capable of engaging stationary and moving targets.


Order,Order,More Order please! We are just peace loving people who loves money

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Areesh said:


> Something that Pakistan should consider to buy IMO.


We are considering..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indus Falcon said:


> We are considering..



We should. PA needs it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

grey boy 2 said:


>


This bad boy name plz



friendly_troll96 said:


> mn ne chawal mari hai?


Rofl your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

galaxy_surfer said:


> This bad boy name plz
> 
> 
> Rofl your avatar


The *Guizhou JL-9*, also known as the *FTC-2000 Mountain Eagle (Shanying),* is a two-seat fighter-trainer developed by the Guizhou Aviation Industry Import/Export Company (GAIEC) for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and the People's Liberation Army Naval Air Force (PLANAF).[1]


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> The *Guizhou JL-9*, also known as the *FTC-2000 Mountain Eagle (Shanying),* is a two-seat fighter-trainer developed by the Guizhou Aviation Industry Import/Export Company (GAIEC) for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and the People's Liberation Army Naval Air Force (PLANAF).[1]


The camouflage of JL-9 looks like targeting Central Asia customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Dungeness said:


> The scary thing is not Chinese PPTs or scale models, at which China is not a "Superpower", it is the high probability that Chinese may actually have the real things already.


That's the main difference between our super power neighbor and us, they boast things in Powerpoint , we only talk about it after it's done

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Areesh said:


> Something that Pakistan should consider to buy IMO.


You'll probably see it as "Indigenous" Bakhtar Shikan variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

http://v.ifeng.com/mil/worldwide/201610/01a553cf-b598-4b71-8ef8-6e0e640efc03.shtml

Chinese smart weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

YuChen said:


> Order,Order,More Order please! We are just peace loving people who loves money



"This isn't about being pro-war. This is about being pro-money." -- Efraim Diveroli, _War Dogs_ (2016)


----------



## cirr

All over in a jiffy.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## GS Zhou



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Video: http://www.miaopai.com/show/ZZP7JAl53n6QFfbZTM98EQ__.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## 艹艹艹

First demo flight of J-20 Stealth Fighter in 2016 China Air Show




*[4K]*








*Replay : 2016 China Air Show Officially Opens*




*Intelligent ammunition test of China Ordnance Group*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Sanchez

long_ said:


> First demo flight of J-20 Stealth Fighter in 2016 China Air Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent ammunition test of China Ordnance Group



Somebody please bring here photos and information of KLJ-7A AESA fire control radar for J-10 and JF-17.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A very interesting video, must watch

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6913189/?zw

CX-1, M-20, A100, A200, A300, the lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaimiKhan

This 2016 show is the aawwweeesomest of all.

Very cool weapon systems and some of the videos showing accuracy of rocket systems and artillery shells is mind blowing.

If any senior member from Pak military going there, they should now get interested in such weapons as precision is the key in future warfare.

Well done China.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Chinese NORINCO Products Overview **中国兵器工业集团宣传片 *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Benign Persona

China's J 20 Stealth Fighter Performs at Airshow China 2016 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> This 2016 show is the aawwweeesomest of all.
> 
> Very cool weapon systems and some of the videos showing accuracy of rocket systems and artillery shells is mind blowing.
> 
> If any senior member from Pak military going there, they should now get interested in such weapons as precision is the key in future warfare.
> 
> Well done China.


Yes officers are there. I saw photos of Air Force officers in opening ceremony and I think officers from Army and Navy are also there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Any info about wing loong II's power plant?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

The J-20 looks clearly underpowered at this stage; hopefully the indigenous powerplant will solve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

yusheng said:


> View attachment 348040
> View attachment 348041
> View attachment 348042
> View attachment 348043
> View attachment 348044
> 
> 
> http://v.ifeng.com/mil/worldwide/201610/01a553cf-b598-4b71-8ef8-6e0e640efc03.shtml
> 
> Chinese smart weapon


Is this the new Assault Rifle which Chinese forces are testing and if passes test would be inducted ???



cnleio said:


> China PF-98 family anti-tank rocket for export
> 
> 
> View attachment 347954
> View attachment 347955
> View attachment 347956
> View attachment 347957
> View attachment 347958
> View attachment 347959
> View attachment 347960
> View attachment 347961


Can it be called alternative to Carl Gaustav ???







The biggest surprise: PL-10E export version of PL-10 WVRAAM


----------



## cirr

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6914019/

@Deino @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Zarvan said:


> Is this the new Assault Rifle which Chinese forces are testing and if passes test would be inducted ???


No, the export version are always those who failed the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Close up pictures of AG600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Oscar said:


> You'll probably see it as "Indigenous" Bakhtar Shikan variant.



I hope so.


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> You'll probably see it as "Indigenous" Bakhtar Shikan variant.


How about light weight Anti Armor and Anti Bunker system like Carl Gaustav and others. We also need that kind of stuff.


----------



## Zarvan

File photo of Pantsir-S1 air defense missile/gun systems
- A +
Rosoboronexport will organize the Russian exhibit display at the Airshow China International Aerospace Exhibition 2016, which will take place from November 1 to 6 in Zhuhai, China.

At the Russian exhibit, visitors will be able to get acquainted with the features of the latest Russian Su-35 fighters, Mi-35M helicopters and Pantsir-S1 air defense missile/gun systems.

In addition to the above weaponry, Rosoboronexport will also showcase the Su-32 and Yak-130 aircraft, Ka-52 and Mi-26 helicopters, as well as air defense systems. Rosoboronexport and Russian manufacturers will demonstrate more than 280 pieces of military hardware in China.

The joint Russian delegation will be headed by Russian Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation (FSMTC) Deputy Director Vladimir Drozhzhov.

“For us, participation in Airshow China 2016 is a key area of marketing activity. It is one of the largest platforms in the Asia-Pacific Region to showcase modern air weapons and equipment. That is why here Rosoboronexport offers foreign customers the most in-demand combat-proven Russian military hardware, which has earned high praise from many countries,” said Sergey Kornev, Head of Rosoboronexport’s Air Force Equipment Export Department.

The Russian Knights and Swifts aerobatics teams will perform in the sky over Zhuhai, showcasing aerobatics with Su-27 and MiG-29 aircraft.

“Russia is ready to continue to actively develop mutually beneficial partnership with China in the field of defense and security. In fact, this is evidenced by major contracts to supply the Chinese armed forces with modern Russian fighters and SAM systems concluded in recent years,” said Sergey Kornev.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...6_with_Su_35_Jets__Other_Weapons#.WBiHXtR95kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Sorry ... but what a more than stupid title ! 

These poor Russians are in no way shy to hype the very least of slightest bit of nothing.

Anyway, we already have a dedicated Zhuhai thread, please @Zarvan !!! Not always a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

cnleio said:


> The details of VLS for Navy Type054A


Any measurements/dimensions on this, either for the 4 unit, 32-cell pack, or for a single 8-cell unit?



Narendra Trump said:


> @Penguin Sir Can it be fitted in F-22P??


Without lengthening the F22P, a single 8-cell unit I would think yes, maybe even a pair. Critical would be how deep into the hull you can go, for that length of launcher. 

BUT, unless fitting it with an active radar homing missile, installation of at least 2 radar illuminators would be needed to support semi-active radar homing. With an infrared homing missile, there would also not be a need for thes CW-illuminators. Given limited number of cells, preferable a smaller missile than HQ16 with dua- or quad-packing e.g. DK-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Wing Loong I-D*







100% composite materials

Major upgrades are made in respects of takeoff weight, ceilings, endurance(35 hrs), communications, internal loads and external payloads

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said KLJ7A AESA has 170KM detection range, more than 140kM of Bars radar used by Su30MKI. With lower RCS and radar with more range, JF17 can fire at first on MKI. JF17 will get hell lots of order with the new AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

11WB helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

So there are already two Z-11WBs ... In flying and one static in the hall featuring also that chubby radome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


>




Hey look, these ATGMs are different in size ?? What types are they ??





grey boy 2 said:


>




But that's not from Zhuhai ... as far as I know, the two birds at show did not have the splinter scheme.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## clibra

Sanchez said:


> Somebody please bring here photos and information of KLJ-7A AESA fire control radar for J-10 and JF-17.
> 
> Thanks!



根据展商透露的数据，在针对雷达反射面积为5平方米的目标时，经过改进后的KLJ-7A雷达在空空模式下的探测距离上要比原型提升了65%，如果拿目前主流的轻型战斗机雷达，例如以色列的EL/M-2032雷达进行比较，KLJ-7A雷达在探测同类目标的距离上要大70%；而和瑞典PS-05/A雷达比较时，KLJ-7A的探测距离也要远40%以上；配备相应雷达之间国产轻型外贸战斗机的性能也一下子从使用KLJ-7雷达时期的“伯仲之间”变成“一马当先”。
For 5 m2 RCS target, the radar detecting range under air-air mode is increased by 65% to the original model (KLJ-7), compare with Israel EL/M-2302, 70% better range, compare with PS-05/A from sweden, 40% better effective range.

实际上，KLJ-7A雷达的这一性能不仅在同类轻型战斗机雷达产品中处于先进水平，甚至面对第三代重型战斗机机载雷达还具备相当的优势。KLJ-7A雷达的探测距离不仅大大优于早期苏-27系列使用的祖克N001雷达，也要优于印度空军苏-30MKI战机使用的祖克N011M型无源相控阵雷达。如果考虑到中俄双发在探测距离测量过程中使用的标准不同，而中国的标准相比之下更为严苛，这种在探测距离上的优势在实际使用中往往要比双方在宣传材料上的差距更加明显。
.... much better than earlier version of ZUKE N001 of SU-27, better than N011M PESA of SU-30MKI of IAF. Considering the different standard of "detecting range" between China and Russia, which Chinese one is more strict or tough, the advantage of the detecting range of KLJ-7A in real case will be more obvious than the brochure data.






美国APG-83雷达，也就是为台湾F-16V改装所设计的低成本AESA雷达，运用了大量F-35的APG-81的技术，、。该雷达的天线尺寸方面也要超过KLJ-7A，但在性能上两者接近。中美外贸型雷达技术水平上基本相当，可以想见，双方主力战斗机雷达的技术水平也是在同一层级上的
the US APG-83 radar, for taiwan F-16V, is a kinda shrinke version of APG-81 of F35, has bigger array size than KLJ-7A, but their performance are on same level.

考虑到这只是一款供中轻型战斗机使用的轻型雷达，在主要探测指标上能压倒一系列重型战斗机的机载雷达，再结合该机雷达的尺寸、天线孔径和发射功率分析，该型雷达的技术水平已经接近美国F-22上使用的AN/APG-77有源相控阵雷达，处于世界先进水平，也足见南京十四所在机载有源相控阵雷达上深厚的技术实力和中国航空工业的飞速发展。
Regarding it's a radar for mid/light fighter, but it's major performance parameters can beat some heavy fighter's radar, and also consider the array size, antena aperture and transmit power, the technology level of this radar is very close to the APG-77 of F-22, which is among the best level in the world.... blablablabla

除了探测距离外，KLJ-7A雷达还有着不错的探测范围。在搜索距离提升的同时，KLJ-7A雷达还进一步提升了多目标跟踪能力，将同时跟踪目标的数量从10个增加到15个，并且同时引导导弹攻击其中的4个。并有进一步提升性能的可能。当然对于应用于中轻型战斗机的雷达而言，由于载机一次性携带的中距空空导弹最多也就在4枚上下，目前的性能也就基本够用了。
........ the radar also improved the multi-target tracing ability, increased simultaneous-tracking-number from 10 to 15, and can attack 4 of them at the same time, and this performance can be upgrated when it's needed........

据展方介绍，KLJ-7A雷达工作模式丰富，包括一般的搜索、跟踪空中、地面和海上不同性质的目标、引导导弹攻击、合成孔径雷达、近距离格斗等。
the radar has abundant work mode ---- scan/trace air/ground/sea target, guide missile to attack, synthetic aperture radar for map drawing, dog fight....etc. etc....

而有源相控阵技术更是让KLJ-7A雷达具备了诸多前辈没有的优点：该型雷达不仅很难用传统的措施实施干扰，反而可以利用其发射天线的技术特点实施电子干扰作战；同时，由于雷达信号的发射和接收是由大量独立的发射/接收单元组成，无形中提高了雷达的工作可靠性，因为少数几个发射/接收单元的故障并不会影响雷达的正常使用，一般来说，即使30%的发射/接收单元失效时，雷达系统仍然可以维持基本使用。同时相控阵雷达的多单元结构还可以使其在同一时间内完成多种功能，使得战机在进行对空搜索、跟踪的同时，可以完成比如气象探测、地图绘制等功能，或者利用雷达的模式交替功能，在短时间内先后执行多种不同的内容。
....... immune to common electronic interference or attack, can impement electronic interference or attack to target, high reliablity, even lost 30% of T/R modules, the radar can maintain basic function. support multi mode/functions work simultaneously......etc..etc.

translated in a rush, definitly far from presice, forgiveme please.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## cirr

This（The KuiDragon, Beidou centimetre accurate global positioning system) is significant 

*中国启动首个北斗全球“厘米级”定位系统建设*

2016年11月01日 　来源：新华网

新华社珠海11月1日电(记者王攀)中国航天科技集团1日在珠海航展现场召开新闻发布会，宣布我国首个北斗全球“厘米级”定位系统建设工作全面启动，该系统命名为“*夔龙系统*”。

据介绍，*夔龙系统通过计算从全球多达300个以上的多系统卫星导航参考站所获取的观测数据，对传统的卫星导航定位中对于定位精度影响较大的轨道误差、时钟误差等参数进行精密修正，并通过5颗地球同步轨道卫星和60颗以上的低轨通信卫星星座，向卫星导航终端播发相关修正参数，将卫星导航终端定位精度提高到“厘米级”*。

夔龙系统提供OS，SP，GP，Air共4种数据信号，分别提供“亚米级、亚分米级、厘米级、航空安全级”服务。发布会介绍，随着夔龙系统建设及运营工作的逐步推进，我国工业界将拥有一把“以厘米为刻度感知世界的天尺”。

http://www.chinanews.com/gn/2016/11-01/8050035.shtml

@TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet





*Kui*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prechko

grey boy 2 said:


>



Model of C929 Sino-Russian widebody airliner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Place your orders, what are you waiting for?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> This（The KuiDragon, Beidou centimetre accurate global positioning system) is significant
> 
> *中国启动首个北斗全球“厘米级”定位系统建设*
> 
> 2016年11月01日 　来源：新华网
> 
> 新华社珠海11月1日电(记者王攀)中国航天科技集团1日在珠海航展现场召开新闻发布会，宣布我国首个北斗全球“厘米级”定位系统建设工作全面启动，该系统命名为“*夔龙系统*”。
> 
> 据介绍，*夔龙系统通过计算从全球多达300个以上的多系统卫星导航参考站所获取的观测数据，对传统的卫星导航定位中对于定位精度影响较大的轨道误差、时钟误差等参数进行精密修正，并通过5颗地球同步轨道卫星和60颗以上的低轨通信卫星星座，向卫星导航终端播发相关修正参数，将卫星导航终端定位精度提高到“厘米级”*。
> 
> 夔龙系统提供OS，SP，GP，Air共4种数据信号，分别提供“亚米级、亚分米级、厘米级、航空安全级”服务。发布会介绍，随着夔龙系统建设及运营工作的逐步推进，我国工业界将拥有一把“以厘米为刻度感知世界的天尺”。
> 
> http://www.chinanews.com/gn/2016/11-01/8050035.shtml
> 
> @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kui*




Why is it that this Zhuhai thread is so silent? I saw the Zhuhai thread of 2014, and it has far more stuff, much before the Zhuhai Show, and during the show.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is it that this Zhuhai thread is so silent? I saw the Zhuhai thread of 2014, and it has far more stuff, much before the Zhuhai Show, and during the show.


Be patient, it's the first day only. I bet their hands are too full to uphold other things for us to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is it that this Zhuhai thread is so silent? I saw the Zhuhai thread of 2014, and it has far more stuff, much before the Zhuhai Show, and during the show.



Because Indians are boycotting us, what do you expected when the "Biggest weapons importer on the planet world" not showing up here? Happy now? "Oh almost forget, here your 2 rupees rebate as well"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Because Indians are boycotting us, what do you expected when the "Biggest weapons importer on the planet world" not showing up here? Happy now? "Oh almost forget, here your 2 rupees rebate as well"


I am more interested in 3rd November for CZ-5 heavy rocket to make its maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Place your orders, what are you waiting for?


Dear customers incoming ... welcome ! China UAV and Top-attack ATGM worth buying.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population.
We love peace！！







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Dear customers incoming ... welcome ! China UAV and Top-attack ATGM worth buying.



Frankly, China has access to very little of defence market. Most of the west won't buy anything from China, nor would other American allies. India wouldn't as well. 

The only ones left are Latin Americans, Africans, and Gulf Countries. They don't have much money to spend on defence.



long_ said:


> *The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population.
> We love peace
> View attachment 348167
> View attachment 348168
> *



Wait, how is China France's second largest customer? Wasn't there an embargo on selling military tech to China?


----------



## Side-Winder

J-20 Performs at Zhuhai 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pzkilo

W


cirr said:


>


what is that? WS15?

W


cirr said:


>


what is that? WS15?


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


>


黄金甲



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wait, how is China France's second largest customer? Wasn't there an embargo on selling military tech to China?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Congrats to our Chinese Friends for such a tremendous show. I mean, really awesome. The weapons, the stuff, the quality and power everything is done very well and still, a shock to many of out there that few had the concept the China is lacking such power. So by going through all this, seems like there are more to come so Congrats in advance. 

What a show & beauty indeed.

A quick question: why two (2) jeffys (JF-20) at the same time? as single fighter would have presented as well so any specific reason or it is just nothing. Thanks

@Beast @wanglaokan @cirr @Deino others.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

The Eagle said:


> Congrats to our Chinese Friends for such a tremendous show. I mean, really awesome. The weapons, the stuff, the quality and power everything is done very well and still, a shock to many of out there that few had the concept the China is lacking such power. So by going through all this, seems like there are more to come so Congrats in advance.
> 
> What a show & beauty indeed.
> 
> A quick question: why two (2) jeffys (JF-20) at the same time? as single fighter would have presented as well so any specific reason or it is just nothing. Thanks
> 
> @Beast @wanglaokan @cirr @Deino others.


Two J20 showed up means it had entered into service in quantity. To show the world we are no pushover.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 艹艹艹

The Eagle said:


> Congrats to our Chinese Friends for such a tremendous show. I mean, really awesome. The weapons, the stuff, the quality and power everything is done very well and still, a shock to many of out there that few had the concept the China is lacking such power.


Bro，We are still a developing country.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clibra

cirr said:


>



wtf, is this "rural rich golden" color ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206233042739902









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206233042779903


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

*BREAKING: New NORINCO NAR-556 and NAR-751 Modern Assault, Battle and Automatic Rifles*





NORINCO and Chongqing Jianshe Industry Group have unveiled a brand new modern 5.56mm and 7.62mm rifle platforms. We do not know much about these new guns other than the photos included here, not even the source of these photos which were passed to us anonymously. What we can infer is that these rifles are intended for the export market to compete with modern rifle platforms such as the Kalashnikov AK-12 and the Galil ACE and to a lesser extent Western modern rifle platforms such as the H&K 416/17 and SCAR-L/H. They will most likely to be manufactured by North China Industries and marketed internationally by Jianshe Industry Group.





The name of the rifles “NAR” (Norinco Automatic Rifle?) suggests the rifle internals are derived from the poor selling 7.62x51mm NAR-10, NORINCOs first attempt at competing in the modern service riflemarket. According to Guns.ru, the NAR-10 / LR-14 is a select fire short stroke piston with a conventional rotating bolt… and according to me it looks as ugly as sin.





The NAR-10 aka. the LR-14



The substantial difference in the shape of the NAR-10 receiver makes me think the NAR-556 / NAR-751 does not have the same action. It looks like it may have an AR-18 style action, like the Remington ACR and FN SCAR.

What we can say for sure is that the the new NAR appears to have a metal upper receiver and polymer lower receiver (which are nicely color matched). It as a fixed charging handle with bolt hold open functionality. The gas system is adjustable and the controls may be ambidextrous. The pistol grip is moulded into the lower. The stock is foldable and it looks like there is a button at the rear that may allow limited length adjustment.

The rifle has a full length picatinny rail on top and keymod attachment points on the side and on the bottom. It looks like it will be supplied with metal flip-up Backup Iron Sights.






The NAR-556 uses conventional 30 round aluminium STANAG (AR-15) magazines while the NAR-751 uses a polymer 20 round magazines.

The NAR-556 Squad Automatic Weapon variant of the NAR-556 has a longer barrel but no other visible differences. All three models are select fire.

These rifles are going to give Kalashnikov and IWI stiff competition for rifle contracts in the developing world, especially in Africa where IWI has had a lot of success selling the Galil ACE. China is in a good position to leverage the large amount of aid and development they do in the region and turn that into defense sales. It will be interesting to see what Jianshe Industry does with these guns.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...r-751-modern-assault-battle-automatic-rifles/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ziaulislam

cirr said:


> All over in a jiffy.


whats the engine, still russians?


----------



## Zarvan

*NORINCO details VT5 lightweight MBT*






The Chinese VT5 lightweight MBT has a combat weight of between 33 and 36 tonnes depending on its armour package. It is powered by a 1,000 hp diesel engine. Source: Christopher F Foss
China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) debuted its VT5 lightweight main battle tank (MBT) at Airshow China 2016 in Zhuhai.

The VT5 has been developed specifically for the export market and has a combat weight of between 33 and 36 tonnes, depending on the armour package fitted and measures 9.20 m (gun forward) in length, by 3.30 m (with side skirts) in width, and 2.50 m (turret roof) in height.

The baseline hull and turret is all-welded steel armour to which a modular protection package can be fitted depending on the end user's operational requirements. This can include advanced composite armour, explosive reactive armour (ERA), or a mix of the two.

The example being shown at Airshow China is also fitted with bar/slat armour on the turret sides and either side of the hull. This provides a higher level of protection against rocket-propelled grenades and similar weapons fitted with a single high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) warhead.

Survivability is also enhanced by its compact design and low profile, when compared to the latest generation of MBTs.

The VT5's layout is conventional with the driver at the front, turret in the middle, and compact powerpack at the rear.

The two-person turret has the gunner on the left and the commander on the right. Both are provided with stabilised day/thermal sights incorporating a laser rangefinder, and individual roof hatches. The commander has a panoramic sight which allows hunter/killer target engagements to take.

According to NORINCO the computerised fire-control system (FCS) enables stationary and moving targets to be engaged out to a range of at least 3,000 m. The main armament comprises a 105 mm rifled gun which is fitted with a thermal sleeve and fume extractor. This is fed by a bustle-mounted automatic loader with the empty cartridge cases being ejected outside the turret bustle at the rear.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(326 of 838 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65060/norinco-details-vt5-lightweight-mbt

*China shows new generation of short-range air-to-air missiles at Airshow China in Zhuhai*




The Shanghai Academy of Science and Technology unveiled a new generation of short-range air-to-air missiles at the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, 35 miles (56 kilometers) west of Hong Kong.

The Shanghai Academy of Science and Technology is developing short-range infrared homing (“heat seeking”)air-to-air missile which has the maximum range of 20 km, that unveiled at Airshow China in Zhuhai.

The PL-10E is an export version of PL-10 WVRAAM. The Pl-10 missile is the latest air-to-air missile of China. The new missiles have diameter is 160mm, wingspan is 296mm and it weighs 105kg.

The advanced PL-10s, equipped onboard the maneuverable J-11s or new Chinese J-20 stealth fighters, could be a highly effective combination.









http://defence-blog.com/news/china-...-air-missiles-at-airshow-china-in-zhuhai.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-20 performed at the air show

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> Two J20 showed up means it had entered into service in quantity. To show the world we are no pushover.




From an interview:


"The J-20 will be handed to Chinese Air Force very soon," Zhang Xinguo, AVIC vice president, said at Monday's press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

FC-31 full size model shown

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Zarvan

Which ship is this ??? Details are required ???


----------



## Ultima Thule

The Eagle said:


> (JF-20)


?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Zarvan said:


> Which ship is this ??? Details are required ???


https://defence.pk/threads/2014-china-new-057-class-frigate.304140/


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Which ship is this ??? Details are required ???



Type 57


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Frankly, China has access to very little of defence market. Most of the west won't buy anything from China, nor would other American allies. India wouldn't as well.
> 
> The only ones left are Latin Americans, Africans, and Gulf Countries. They don't have much money to spend on defence.


*JOKE ~! *my friend ... pls at least Wiki: Arms industry, looks like ur data from India side is totally wrong !





China already sold many missiles / aircrafts / warships / vehicles / SPHs / UAVs to Arab world of Gulf Countries ... u think those Arab countries r totally poor ?! LOL ... what Indian media taught u, living in a different world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Frankly, China has access to very little of defence market. Most of the west won't buy anything from China, nor would other American allies. India wouldn't as well.
> 
> The only ones left are Latin Americans, Africans, and Gulf Countries. They don't have much money to spend on defence.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how is China France's second largest customer? Wasn't there an embargo on selling military tech to China?


Um.. Asia isn't just India.. you know. ASEAN and Central Asia, those are *big* markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Details of HJ-10A ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

KJ-500 airborne early warning and control system (AEW&C) aircraft 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS





China's Chengdu J-10 fighter jet 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS






AG-600 1 amphibious flying boat by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS





Xian H-6K, a Chinese license-built version of the Soviet Tupolev Tu-16 bomber 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS





China's new J-20 stealth fighter 
© EPA/YhC






J-10 fighter jets of China's Bayi aerobatic team 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS





Russian Knight and Swift aerobatic team 
© EPA/YhC

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

Britain's Royal Air Force (RAF) Red Arrows aerobatic team 
© EPA/YhC





Boeing 787 Dreamliner 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS





Russian Helicopters stand 
© Marina Lystseva/TASS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Details of PL-10E air-to-air missile

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## UniverseWatcher

you should watch this in 4k res and you can thank me later, what a beast

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

2016 ZhuHai AirShow, Japanese Airforce General watching J-20 
VIP Visitor

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cnleio

China ground weapons for export

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Royal Airforce - Red Arrow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2016 ZhuHai, J-20














Penguin said:


> Any measurements/dimensions on this, either for the 4 unit, 32-cell pack, or for a single 8-cell unit?


Sorry, no detail data yet ... waiting for more detail photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Basel

Oxair Online said:


> This can become a new MPA



If possible it will be very effective one too, this plane can do variety of missions for PN.


----------



## The Eagle

cnleio said:


>



Seems like not happy with it and trying to act is unimpressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

The thing is that chinese still saying they are still developing country while they have top tech in all fields.

I think jf-17 will be a totally different bird with the new klg-7a the only thing needs to be fixed is the engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Malik Alashter said:


> The thing is that chinese still saying they are still developing country while they have top tech in all fields.


That is not true. If Chinese truly have top tech in ALL fields, China won't be a developing country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

clibra said:


> 根据展商透露的数据，在针对雷达反射面积为5平方米的目标时，经过改进后的KLJ-7A雷达在空空模式下的探测距离上要比原型提升了65%，如果拿目前主流的轻型战斗机雷达，例如以色列的EL/M-2032雷达进行比较，KLJ-7A雷达在探测同类目标的距离上要大70%；而和瑞典PS-05/A雷达比较时，KLJ-7A的探测距离也要远40%以上；配备相应雷达之间国产轻型外贸战斗机的性能也一下子从使用KLJ-7雷达时期的“伯仲之间”变成“一马当先”。
> For 5 m2 RCS target, the radar detecting range under air-air mode is increased by 65% to the original model (KLJ-7), compare with Israel EL/M-2302, 70% better range, compare with PS-05/A from sweden, 40% better effective range.
> 
> 实际上，KLJ-7A雷达的这一性能不仅在同类轻型战斗机雷达产品中处于先进水平，甚至面对第三代重型战斗机机载雷达还具备相当的优势。KLJ-7A雷达的探测距离不仅大大优于早期苏-27系列使用的祖克N001雷达，也要优于印度空军苏-30MKI战机使用的祖克N011M型无源相控阵雷达。如果考虑到中俄双发在探测距离测量过程中使用的标准不同，而中国的标准相比之下更为严苛，这种在探测距离上的优势在实际使用中往往要比双方在宣传材料上的差距更加明显。
> .... much better than earlier version of ZUKE N001 of SU-27, better than N011M PESA of SU-30MKI of IAF. Considering the different standard of "detecting range" between China and Russia, which Chinese one is more strict or tough, the advantage of the detecting range of KLJ-7A in real case will be more obvious than the brochure data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 美国APG-83雷达，也就是为台湾F-16V改装所设计的低成本AESA雷达，运用了大量F-35的APG-81的技术，、。该雷达的天线尺寸方面也要超过KLJ-7A，但在性能上两者接近。中美外贸型雷达技术水平上基本相当，可以想见，双方主力战斗机雷达的技术水平也是在同一层级上的
> the US APG-83 radar, for taiwan F-16V, is a kinda shrinke version of APG-81 of F35, has bigger array size than KLJ-7A, but their performance are on same level.
> 
> 考虑到这只是一款供中轻型战斗机使用的轻型雷达，在主要探测指标上能压倒一系列重型战斗机的机载雷达，再结合该机雷达的尺寸、天线孔径和发射功率分析，该型雷达的技术水平已经接近美国F-22上使用的AN/APG-77有源相控阵雷达，处于世界先进水平，也足见南京十四所在机载有源相控阵雷达上深厚的技术实力和中国航空工业的飞速发展。
> Regarding it's a radar for mid/light fighter, but it's major performance parameters can beat some heavy fighter's radar, and also consider the array size, antena aperture and transmit power, the technology level of this radar is very close to the APG-77 of F-22, which is among the best level in the world.... blablablabla
> 
> 除了探测距离外，KLJ-7A雷达还有着不错的探测范围。在搜索距离提升的同时，KLJ-7A雷达还进一步提升了多目标跟踪能力，将同时跟踪目标的数量从10个增加到15个，并且同时引导导弹攻击其中的4个。并有进一步提升性能的可能。当然对于应用于中轻型战斗机的雷达而言，由于载机一次性携带的中距空空导弹最多也就在4枚上下，目前的性能也就基本够用了。
> ........ the radar also improved the multi-target tracing ability, increased simultaneous-tracking-number from 10 to 15, and can attack 4 of them at the same time, and this performance can be upgrated when it's needed........
> 
> 据展方介绍，KLJ-7A雷达工作模式丰富，包括一般的搜索、跟踪空中、地面和海上不同性质的目标、引导导弹攻击、合成孔径雷达、近距离格斗等。
> the radar has abundant work mode ---- scan/trace air/ground/sea target, guide missile to attack, synthetic aperture radar for map drawing, dog fight....etc. etc....
> 
> 而有源相控阵技术更是让KLJ-7A雷达具备了诸多前辈没有的优点：该型雷达不仅很难用传统的措施实施干扰，反而可以利用其发射天线的技术特点实施电子干扰作战；同时，由于雷达信号的发射和接收是由大量独立的发射/接收单元组成，无形中提高了雷达的工作可靠性，因为少数几个发射/接收单元的故障并不会影响雷达的正常使用，一般来说，即使30%的发射/接收单元失效时，雷达系统仍然可以维持基本使用。同时相控阵雷达的多单元结构还可以使其在同一时间内完成多种功能，使得战机在进行对空搜索、跟踪的同时，可以完成比如气象探测、地图绘制等功能，或者利用雷达的模式交替功能，在短时间内先后执行多种不同的内容。
> ....... immune to common electronic interference or attack, can impement electronic interference or attack to target, high reliablity, even lost 30% of T/R modules, the radar can maintain basic function. support multi mode/functions work simultaneously......etc..etc.
> 
> translated in a rush, definitly far from presice, forgiveme please.


Well, it was really worth waiting for..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

nang2 said:


> That is not true. If Chinese truly have top tech in ALL fields, China won't be a developing country.


So can you compare china to any advanced

thanks.


----------



## The SC

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is it that this Zhuhai thread is so silent? I saw the Zhuhai thread of 2014, and it has far more stuff, much before the Zhuhai Show, and during the show.


It is stealth, just like the J-20..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

The Eagle said:


> Seems like not happy with it and trying to act is unimpressed.



Well can't blame his expression, he probably wish Japan was independent and as powerful as China while staring at the J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

grey boy 2 said:


> FC-31 full size model shown


Just WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

grey boy 2 said:


> FC-31 full size model shown


Previously on the forums i heard that FC-31 project was killed since the military didn't see the need of it and the project was also lacking funds, but this can conform that the work is still going on FC-31?


----------



## Akasa

DjSmg said:


> Previously on the forums i heard that FC-31 project was killed since the military didn't see the need of it and the project was also lacking funds, but this can conform that the work is still going on FC-31?



Yes; there are rumors that the maiden flight of the FC-31 v2.0 has merely been delayed (again).

Additionally, this model is certainly not "life-sized".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154318955282663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> How about light weight Anti Armor and Anti Bunker system like Carl Gaustav and others. We also need that kind of stuff.


Rpg series exist


----------



## Kabira

Beautiful

engine is indigenous or imported?


----------



## waz

DjSmg said:


> you should watch this in 4k res and you can thank me later, what a beast



Loving it, the BBC had a full page devoted to the J-20. The dragon flies.....
All the best bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

A lot of good stuff. The new rifle series looks good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Malik Alashter said:


> So can you compare china to any advanced
> 
> thanks.


USA and Russia, just for starter.


----------



## messiach

High-resolution videos of J-20 ! or the new chinese strategic airlifter. That would be interesting.


----------



## nang2

save_ghenda said:


> Beautiful
> 
> engine is indigenous or imported?


imported


----------



## Kabira

nang2 said:


> imported



Russia? When will China own engine be ready?


----------



## nang2

save_ghenda said:


> Russia? When will China own engine be ready?


yes. don't know. keep in mind that china is still a developing country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Could we not start a new thread for every new J-20 topic that pops up? Please take the 5 seconds needed to open up the pinned J-20 discussion thread.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chand mukhra

nang2 said:


> yes. don't know. keep in mind that china is still a developing country.


lol you serious buddy that china is still developing country. i think people fooling them selfs. china is gone way ahead within very short period of time. china is huge country with a lot of peoples, if economy is not good and a lot of people still poor does not mean anything to me. what china have developed shows that china is way ahead vs developed coutries. even developed countries from many many years could not do what china have done in few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

Chand mukhra said:


> lol you serious buddy that china is still developing country. i think people fooling them selfs. china is gone way ahead within very short period of time. china is huge country with a lot of peoples, if economy is not good and a lot of people still poor does not mean anything to me. what china have developed shows that china is way ahead vs developed coutries. even developed countries from many many years could not do what china have done in few years.


it means everything to me.


----------



## zestokryl

Is WS 16 ready for adoption, if not is it to be expected soon ?


----------



## Chand mukhra

nang2 said:


> it means everything to me.


i understand buddy its means everything to you. you have to look other side of the picture too. we have bad economy and many poor people in our country but my country developed a lot in technology. which means a lot for all poor people. their future is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Chand mukhra said:


> i understand buddy its means everything to you. you have to look other side of the picture too. we have bad economy and many poor people in our country but my country developed a lot in technology. which means a lot for all poor people. their future is safe.


you think a poor person will give a damn when a highly educated person tells him that a lot of technologies have been developed and his future is safe? safety means nothing unless it is available NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


>



When wz16 will be ready


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Chand mukhra

nang2 said:


> you think a poor person will give a damn when a highly educated person tells him that a lot of technologies have been developed and his future is safe? safety means nothing unless it is available NOW.


i understand your point but in order to understand how strong ur country is you have to think as you are not from that country and you will see what I'm talking about. a lot of people from my country think that we have nothing but truth is we have safe future. this safe future is for poor people. when we see where middle east stands and where's our country stands we know how safe is our future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Is WS 16 ready for adoption, if not is it to be expected soon ?



3 CloudShadow UAVs of different configurations in cooperative engagement 

http://weibo.com/p/230444a2c7b9ae99ed5de3d57f36129ba593d1

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 3 CloudShadow UAVs of different configurations in cooperative engagement
> 
> http://weibo.com/p/230444a2c7b9ae99ed5de3d57f36129ba593d1



Any idea when FC-31 v2.0 will appear? What is the progress of the project?


----------



## Zarvan

JF-17 contingent officers and Director Media PAF in a session with PAF CAS. #ChinaAirShow #Zhuhai #ThunderAtZhuhai



cirr said:


> 3 CloudShadow UAVs of different configurations in cooperative engagement
> 
> http://weibo.com/p/230444a2c7b9ae99ed5de3d57f36129ba593d1



Is it version 2 or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

1600KW for the rumor Z-11?







KLJ-7A AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

*Russia Unveils FGA 50 AESA Radar For MiG, Sukhoi Jets At Chinese Air show*






KRET's ZHUK-AME FGA 50 AESA Radar For MiG-35, Su-35, SU-30MKI
- A +
Russian defence electronics maker, Concern Radio-Electronic Technologies (KRET) showed its Zhuk-AME FGA 50 active phased array (AESA) multi-function compatabiel with the MIG and Sukhoi family of aircraft, at the Air Show China today.

The new radar can detect targets beyond the line of sight, track up to 30 of them and destroy up to 6 targets in the air and 4 on the ground.

Zhuk-AME FGA 50 is a multifunctional, multimode AESA radar (LTCC) that is designed for detection, acquisition, tracking and classification of targets on land, air and water. It can provide information support at low altitudes, navigation, as well as guidance for sophisticated air-to-air and air-to-surface weapons.

“This modernized Zhuk radar station has already received its passport for exporting. The system beats competitors in many tactical and technical aspects and was designed for the new generation of aircraft including the MIG-35 fighter”, said Deputy CEO of KRET Igor Nasenkov in a statement.

Zhuk-AME can function in various modes and can simultaneously detect and track targets on land, air and water and provide missile guidance for these targets.

AESA allows to increase the detection range for Zhuk-AME up to 160 km and to simultaneously operate in "air-air" and "air-land" modes, to recognize and classify group and single objects, to simultaneously attack multiple targets with high-precision means of destruction, as well as to transmit tactical data to other aircraft and to carry out electronic countermeasures.

The Zhuk-AME FGA 50 – multifunctional multimode AESA radar (LTCC), providing simultaneous tracking of multiple targets due to electronic beam position control.

The radar is designed for detection, acquisition, tracking and classification of targets on land, air, and water. FGA 50 can provide information support of low-altitude flight, navigation, guidance for sophisticated air-to-air and air-to-surface weapons. It has advantages in technical characteristics over its competitors, while being smaller and lighter.

The possible aircraft which could be equipped with Zhuk-AME with AESA could be the MiG-35, the Su-30SM, Su-35 and the Su-30MKI.

The AESA radar will most likely be offered as part of the Su-30MKI upgrade package for the Indian Air Force

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17..._Sukhoi_Jets_At_Chinese_Air_show#.WBmgvdR95kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zarvan said:


> Is it version 2 or not ?


Yes it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



1400 km/hr max speed and a service ceiling of 16000 m? Not to take any sides here, but those figures are drastically poor, even by conservative standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong ll ( The Chengdu Pterodactyl) has just bagged the biggest order in Chinese (UCAVs) history
翼龙2成功出口 获中国史上最大无人机订单




http://news.qq.com/a/20161102/016556.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Close up pictures of Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

SinoSoldier said:


> 1400 km/hr max speed and a service ceiling of 16000 m? Not to take any sides here, but those figures are drastically poor, even by conservative standards.


that's funny. even L-15 trainer has better specs than that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Wing loong ll ( The Chengdu Pterodactyl) has just bagged the biggest order in Chinese (UCAVs) history
> 翼龙2成功出口 获中国史上最大无人机订单
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.qq.com/a/20161102/016556.htm




Bu no country mentioned ??

By the way, since the PLAAF uses the WL I and not the CH-4 ... will it also purchase the WL II instead of the CH-5 or is this still undecided?

Deino


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Bu no country mentioned ??
> 
> By the way, since the PLAAF uses the WL I and not the CH-4 ... will it also purchase the WL II instead of the CH-5 or is this still undecided?
> 
> Deino



The CH-5 far outclasses the WL-II in terms of endurance and payload, at least in the export realm. However, it's well-known that Chinese brass are the same kind of cheap jarheads as those who would choose a Bf.109 over a Fw.190.


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> The CH-5 far outclasses the WL-II in terms of endurance and payload, at least in the export realm. However, it's well-known that Chinese brass are the same kind of cheap jarheads as those who would choose a Bf.109 over a Fw.190.




I had a similar thought if You already compare the CH-4 vs the WL I ... and the PLAAF choose the WL I.


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> I had a similar thought if You already compare the CH-4 vs the WL I ... and the PLAAF choose the WL I.



Yeah; it would take nothing short of an Operation Barbarossa against them for the PLA to realize the merits of quality.


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Bu no country mentioned ??
> 
> By the way, since the PLAAF uses the WL I and not the CH-4 ... will it also purchase the WL II instead of the CH-5 or is this still undecided?
> 
> Deino



The PLAN has opted for CH-4 for reef and island surveillance in the South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The PLAN has opted for CH-4 for reef and island surveillance in the South China Sea.




Really ??? Do we have any images of a PLANAF CH-4 ? As far as I know - at least the two images I know - that UAV spotted at the Su-30MK2's base was a Wing Loong I.

Deino


----------



## Sulman Badshah

j20blackdragon said:


> Yes, I believe it is an inlet. This is the Sino-Storm Shadow.
> View attachment 347102
> 
> 
> JSOW is a glide bomb. Storm Shadow is a cruise missile. They are two different munitions.
> View attachment 347103


one is cruise missile while other is GB6 Airborne dispenser (it have sub munitions like CBU 105)


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the Myanmar air force has confirmed the purchasing of FC-1, JF-17, the improved version will not be named as FC-1 or JF-17, said the Myanmar air force officials during an interview by the reporter of sina
而缅甸空军相关人员却非常确定的向新浪军事前方观察员证实*，缅甸空军已购买了枭龙战机，并声称改型战机在缅甸并不叫枭龙，*而另有新名字，但由于新浪军事前方观察员不懂缅甸语，并不了解这个新名字的寓意。





*缅甸空军已购买了枭龙战机，并声称改型战机在缅甸并不叫枭龙
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/2016-11-02/doc-ifxxfysn8547398.shtml
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Info from the Zhuhai Airshow

WS-10B, 14-ton thrust
WS-10IPE, 15.5 ton thrust(still under development, back burner for WS-15)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

PLAAF's FC-31 tour? 一架大尺寸FC-31模型同样吸引包括中国空军和众多外军人员的目光

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Optical phased array radar under development

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

FC-31 getting plenty of interest from foreign military officials as well, they've to line up for further inspection and Q&A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


>



which engine is this ....??
any specifications ...??


----------



## grey boy 2

SinoSoldier said:


> 1400 km/hr max speed and a service ceiling of 16000 m? Not to take any sides here, but those figures are drastically poor, even by conservative standards.



海平面最大表速, Maximum speed at sea level
For an example, the F-4 that I flew was limited to Mach 2.23 at altitude. (*1,472 mph*, *2,370 km/h*). However when flying low at sea level, the maximum speed we could fly in the denser air was only *1.34 Mach* (*863 mph*, *1,389 km/h*) because of our limit of a maximum of *750 knots* indicated airspeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Z11WB + SW6 drone

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

video link： y20，j20，jf17, Ru，red arrow， etc

http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rr95lonk.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Expectation at the next Air Show China "H-20 Iron Eagle "



"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## S. Martin

grey boy 2 said:


> FC-31 getting plenty of interest from foreign military officials as well, they've to line up for further inspection and Q&A


 
It's so pity that FC31 will not show up and have a flight on this great show! Imagine F31 & J20 fly together in Zhuhai Sky!



cirr said:


> View attachment 348533
> 
> 
> View attachment 348534
> 
> 
> View attachment 348535
> 
> 
> View attachment 348536
> 
> 
> View attachment 348537
> 
> 
> View attachment 348538


 
I wonder if PLA will use J20 to test this radar's performance?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Info from the Zhuhai Airshow
> 
> WS-10B, 14-ton thrust
> WS-10IPE, 15.5 ton thrust(still under development, back burner for WS-15)



The latter being developed for the J-10D, perhaps?


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## monitor

* Zhuhai - China's new J-20 "Mighty Dragon" stealth fighter officially unveiled. And ready to enter active service *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> PLAAF's FC-31 tour? 一架大尺寸FC-31模型同样吸引包括中国空军和众多外军人员的目光




IMO "ignoring" would be a correct description.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

SinoSoldier said:


> Yes; there are rumors that the maiden flight of the FC-31 v2.0 has merely been delayed (again).
> 
> Additionally, this model is certainly not "life-sized".


So no 5th Gen fighter for us



pakistanipower said:


> Yes it is


what is the difference b/w J-31 V1 & V-2 ???




SinoSoldier said:


> 1400 km/hr max speed and a service ceiling of 16000 m? Not to take any sides here, but those figures are drastically poor, even by conservative standards.


@MastanKhan @The Eagle Sir your comments??


----------



## The Eagle

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir your comments??



May be it is about Sea level speed as you can have an idea from Post #609. However, specs are yet not released to the public in detail and one can speculate as such power plants are under development/trials/tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

A set of really nice HD close up pictures of J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MastanKhan

Narendra Trump said:


> So no 5th Gen fighter for us
> 
> 
> what is the difference b/w J-31 V1 & V-2 ???
> 
> 
> 
> @MastanKhan @The Eagle Sir your comments??



Hi,

His comments should not be taken seriously---he just does it out of habit.

No fighter aircraft flies at top speed and no fighter aircraft flies at max ceiling all the time.

You would rather have a better EW suite and better AA missiles---.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> His comments should not be taken seriously---he just does it out of habit.
> 
> No fighter aircraft flies at top speed and no fighter aircraft flies at max ceiling all the time.
> 
> You would rather have a better EW suite and better AA missiles---.



Hello Sir 

I wanted to thank you for this Signature of yours 

I googled a bit and read a lot of interesting things


----------



## Reichsmarschall

MastanKhan said:


> His comments should not be taken seriously---he just does it out of habit.


Sir he just said whatever was written on this card and it really made me sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anders

J20

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Side-Winder said:


>


why officer on left side is wearing PLA J-20 patch??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir he just said whatever was written on this card and it really made me sad



Hi,

It is an excellent capability for this aircraft---just compare it to the F35---. 

Speed and altitude is for show---. EW suite---sensors---high quality data link---potent AA missiles---that is what is more important.

Normal cruising speeds are aroun 500 knots +- --- normal flight altitude 30---35 K feet elevation.

You are not racing cars over here on autobahn---.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Anders

Y-20











H6-K





KJ-500





J-10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nang2

Narendra Trump said:


> why officer on left side is wearing PLA J-20 patch??


like jersey exchange


----------



## Anders



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## The Eagle

Narendra Trump said:


> why officer on left side is wearing PLA J-20 patch??



Zhuhai Airshow patch for the riders. J-20 is being designed this year due to its debut.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anders

Tomorrow CZ-5 launch!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MastanKhan

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir he just said whatever was written on this card and it really made me sad





http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/f-35-specs.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Narendra Trump said:


> what is the difference b/w J-31 V1 & V-2 ???


look it youself






and compare above images of V2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

pakistanipower said:


> look it youself
> View attachment 348602
> View attachment 348603
> and compare above images of V2.0


can you please tell me in layman's term??


----------



## Deino

Narendra Trump said:


> can you please tell me in layman's term??



This illustrates the differences quite nicely...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Anders said:


> Tomorrow CZ-5 launch!




At what time ??


----------



## Nevsky

Amazing pictures from today, here are the pilots who done this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ultima Thule

Narendra Trump said:


> can you please tell me in layman's term??


In short more rounded fuselage and new WS-13 engines


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clibra

save_ghenda said:


> Russia? When will China own engine be ready?



WS-10, similiar to F110 or AL-31, has been in service for years.
WS-15(same level as F119 that used in F22) will be ready before 2020, for J-20B.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

grey boy 2 said:


>



The AL-31FN Series 3 posted above by grey boy 2 is not the same as this engine below.










I'm not talking about the color either. There are structural differences in the petals. This is a big mystery.


----------



## clibra

Chand mukhra said:


> i understand your point but in order to understand how strong ur country is you have to think as you are not from that country and you will see what I'm talking about. a lot of people from my country think that we have nothing but truth is we have safe future. this safe future is for poor people. when we see where middle east stands and where's our country stands we know how safe is our future.



That's true. safe life is a kind of treasure or wealth that people often ignore, people don't aware of it until they lose it.
btw, what's your country? Pakistan or USA?



grey boy 2 said:


> 1600KW for the rumor Z-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, boy, can't you read Chinese on the board? it's a 1600KW big engine for mid/heavey chopper, Z11 is a light one. so it's not for Z11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is an excellent capability for this aircraft---just compare it to the F35---.
> 
> Speed and altitude is for show---. EW suite---sensors---high quality data link---potent AA missiles---that is what is more important.
> 
> Normal cruising speeds are aroun 500 knots +- --- normal flight altitude 30---35 K feet elevation.
> 
> You are not racing cars over here on autobahn---.



Since you asked for a comparison with the F-35:
- Speed (F-35): 1900 km/h (actual max speed is classified)
- Ceiling: 18,288 m
- MTOW: 31800 kg
- Combat radius: 1080 km

http://www.defenceaviation.com/2013/07/lockheed-martin-f-35-lightning-ii-joint-strike-fighter.html

From a purely kinematic perspective, the F-35 dominates the FC-31 in at least three of the aforementioned aspects. Granted, avionics and weaponry are colossal variables in overall performance, but it would be foolish to assume that the F-35 won't achieve at least parity in those areas.


----------



## lonelyman

Deino said:


> At what time ??


11/3 6 PM Beijing Time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

SinoSoldier said:


> Since you asked for a comparison with the F-35:
> - Speed (F-35): 1900 km/h (actual max speed is classified)
> - Ceiling: 18,288 m
> - MTOW: 31800 kg
> - Combat radius: 1080 km
> 
> http://www.defenceaviation.com/2013/07/lockheed-martin-f-35-lightning-ii-joint-strike-fighter.html
> 
> From a purely kinematic perspective, the F-35 dominates the FC-31 in at least three of the aforementioned aspects. Granted, avionics and weaponry are colossal variables in overall performance, but it would be foolish to assume that the F-35 won't achieve at least parity in those areas.




Hi,

I did not ask---.

Speed and ceiling is completely immaterial in the manner that you are giving it a ' value '.---. The only thing that would matter would be the EW suite---the weapons the sensors and the linking---. That is where the air battle is going to be decided.

Americans don't go to war to fight with 50/50 odds---they have never done that since the annihilation of Gen Custer.

Kinematics would be the least of the problem for either aircraft---



nang2 said:


> yes. don't know. keep in mind that china is still a developing country.



Hi,

Indeed---china has a long ways to go---.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not ask---.
> 
> Speed and ceiling is completely immaterial in the manner that you are giving it a ' value '.---. The only thing that would matter would be the EW suite---the weapons the sensors and the linking---. That is where the air battle is going to be decided.
> 
> Americans don't go to war to fight with 50/50 odds---they have never done that since the annihilation of Gen Custer.
> 
> Kinematics would be the least of the problem for either aircraft---



Uh, no; the EW is certainly not the "only thing" that would matter. On the off chance that the FC-31 does achieve parity with the F-35 in terms of EW/ECM and/or general avionics, the two aircraft would simply jam and counter-jam each other until they are within visual range, at which point close-range dogfights would ensue.


----------



## dingyibvs

SinoSoldier said:


> Uh, no; the EW is certainly not the "only thing" that would matter. On the off chance that the FC-31 does achieve parity with the F-35 in terms of EW/ECM and/or general avionics, the two aircraft would simply jam and counter-jam each other until they are within visual range, at which point close-range dogfights would ensue.



In which case max speed and service ceiling hardly matter, no? Would you take a Mig-25 up against a F-16 in a dogfight? Also, detection isn't just about the avionics, it's also about the opponent's stealth. I don't think it's unreasonable that the J-31 could be made stealthier than the lumpy F-35.

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the J-31 in its current projected state will be as good as the F-35, just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## Chand mukhra

clibra said:


> That's true. safe life is a kind of treasure or wealth that people often ignore, people don't aware of it until they lose it.
> btw, what's your country? Pakistan or USA?


born pakistan citizen of USA


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> Since you asked for a comparison with the F-35:
> - Speed (F-35): 1900 km/h (actual max speed is classified)
> - Ceiling: 18,288 m
> - MTOW: 31800 kg
> - Combat radius: 1080 km
> 
> http://www.defenceaviation.com/2013/07/lockheed-martin-f-35-lightning-ii-joint-strike-fighter.html
> 
> From a purely kinematic perspective, the F-35 dominates the FC-31 in at least three of the aforementioned aspects. Granted, avionics and weaponry are colossal variables in overall performance, but it would be foolish to assume that the F-35 won't achieve at least parity in those areas.



The maximum speed in the poster of FC-31 in this airshow is indicator air speed(IAS), for different definition, there are also true airspeed, ground speed, and mach to define maximum speed.


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> The maximum speed in the poster of FC-31 in this airshow is indicator air speed(IAS), for different definition, there are also true airspeed, ground speed, and mach to define maximum speed.



So, that figure is neither the high-altitude nor sea-level maximum speed?


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> So, that figure is neither the high-altitude nor sea-level maximum speed?


Maximum (indicator air) speed. so it is maximum speed and it plays with words here.


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> Maximum (indicator air) speed. so it is maximum speed and it plays with words here.



Maximum allowable speed, perhaps?


----------



## Waqas Pervez Naz

cirr said:


> View attachment 344137


Puzzle


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

yusheng said:


> View attachment 348704



Any live webcast links?


----------



## cirr

Y20F-100

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...e4627562716fcad0760&fromid=10#wechat_redirect


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> View attachment 348704



SJ-17 is said to contain some very interesting "heikeji".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

SinoSoldier said:


> Any live webcast links?



not yet, will tell as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Bratva said:


>



Atually, with the exception of the 4th girl from the front in the top pic- these girls are considered ugly by Chinese standards


----------



## cirr

Infrared invisible cloak

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kompromat

What are the specs for AG-300M missile shown with Z-11 wb ?


----------



## yusheng

cirr said:


> SJ-17 is said to contain some very interesting "heikeji".





yusheng said:


> not yet, will tell as soon as possible.



live：cz5

http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134804



SinoSoldier said:


> Any live webcast links?



live ： cz5

http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134804

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

yusheng said:


> live：cz5
> 
> http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134804
> 
> 
> 
> live ： cz5
> 
> http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134804



Wow, thanks. If you manage to come across any YouTube (or easier-to-access) links, please post them as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Infrared invisible cloak


Good for sniper!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

j20blackdragon said:


> The AL-31FN Series 3 posted above by grey boy 2 is not the same as this engine below.
> 
> View attachment 348660
> 
> View attachment 348661
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the color either. There are structural differences in the petals. This is a big mystery.




Care to explain these structural differences ?


----------



## SOHEIL

grey boy 2 said:


> FC-31 full size model shown



Not a full-size mock up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Saudi Air Force, army, navy officials are all here inspecting our anti-ship missiles, Q&A regarding mainly
(CM704KG，C802AKG，CM302)
沙特陆海空军惊现中航科工馆 参观中国反舰导弹. 新浪军事前方观察员在珠海航展航天科工馆偶遇沙特空军司令领衔的沙特军方代表团，主要了解了CM704KG，C802AKG，CM302，快舟火箭等武器的性能，并与展商进行交谈。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Qatar Air Force officials are here for "Wing Loong" 11月1日，第十一届中国航展在广东珠海隆重开幕。开幕式结束后，不少外军嘉宾走进展馆，详细了解展品情况。图为卡塔尔军方代表在室内展馆参观，并在一款大屏幕出合影留念，屏幕中播放的是“翼龙”无人机的宣传片。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## clibra

Chand mukhra said:


> born pakistan citizen of USA





> a lot of people from my country think that we have nothing but truth is we have safe future. this safe future is for poor people. when we see where middle east stands and where's our country stands we know how safe is our future.


 so, you were talking about Pakistan?



yusheng said:


> View attachment 348707
> View attachment 348708


the vehicle is so cute







cirr said:


> Infrared invisible cloak



wow，that's impressive. no heat emission, like a vacuum flask. with this cloak, the guy do not need down coat in winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

SinoSoldier said:


> Wow, thanks. If you manage to come across any YouTube (or easier-to-access) links, please post them as well!



Live coverage, 3 different camera locations:

- http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134804

- http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1134638

- http://square.ys7.com/play/index?cameraId=1131812

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-l...ount-down-begins.424307/page-10#ixzz4Ow1EpBXr


weibo live for CZ-5 launch,

视频直播 - 央视新闻


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/chinas-l...ount-down-begins.424307/page-10#ixzz4Ow1JZisn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Cloud Shadow control center

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ultima Thule

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir he just said whatever was written on this card and it really made me sad


maximum sea level top speed


----------



## SOHEIL

J-20 looks awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

If it also swims, I want one (if possible the version with 25/30mm cannon installed)


----------



## SOHEIL

Penguin said:


> If it also swims, I want one (if possible the version with 25/30mm cannon installed)



For what?


----------



## Penguin

SOHEIL said:


> For what?


FUN, what else! AND, it goes nicely with this Supacat:


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Qatar Air Force officials are here for "Wing Loong" 11月1日，第十一届中国航展在广东珠海隆重开幕。开幕式结束后，不少外军嘉宾走进展馆，详细了解展品情况。图为卡塔尔军方代表在室内展馆参观，并在一款大屏幕出合影留念，屏幕中播放的是“翼龙”无人机的宣传片。



More China UAVs will serve in foreign military forces ... ZhuHai AirShow selling very well. Our UAVs export will like AK47 sold to any corner of this world !



grey boy 2 said:


> Cloud Shadow control center


Cloud Shadow carrying 2x anti-ship missiles ... can attract more foreign customers.



================================================================================

CS/AA5 40mm assault gun weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

CS/AA5 40mm assault gun weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

grey boy 2 said:


> Cloud Shadow control center



Probably would double as a nice gaming station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Sniper rifles on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Sniper rifles on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Sniper rifles on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

http://www.weibo.com/p/230912f118fd3943537928d5488871f675197d

zc5 live

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Airshow China 2016: CASC unsheathes its Hidden Blade lightweight missile system*






The Hidden Blade multirole missile system is designed to provide dismounted troops with a means of defeating low flying aircraft and ground-based vehicles in a compact and lightweight package. The missile itself is only 690 mm long. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) unveiled a new lightweight and man-portable precision missile system at the 2016 China International Aviation Exhibition Center (Airshow China) in Zhuhai in early November.

Designated the Xiu Jian (Hidden Blade) lightweight multirole missile weapon system, it is designed primarily for use by dismounted troops and special forces to enable them to engage low flying aircraft such as helicopters and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), as well as soft-skinned land platforms and structures. The company also claims that the missile is effective against lightly armoured vehicles.

While development is still in its early stages and specifications are likely to evolve as work progresses, _IHS Jane's_ understands from CASC that the Hidden Blade missile will measure approximately 690 mm long and 60 mm in diameter, with a launch weight of 4 kg.

The missile is carried and fired from a lightweight plastic polymer tube launcher equipped with a photoelectric sight, deploying four short chord flip-out rectangular wings at mid-body immediately after being launched to stabilise it in flight and employing its four flip-out tailfins to steer it to engage aerial and surface threats up to 2 km and 3 km away respectively, with a minimum engagement range of 150 m for both modes.

Guidance is provided by a photoelectric sensor, which is understood to employ a diffuse/proximity sensing technique, where transmitted radiation from the seeker's emitter must reflect off the target in order for detection and tracking to occur. However, while this method provides near immunity to background interference and jamming, the target must also be in clear view of the seeker's detection zone. As a result, it must be used against targets travelling in an environment with minimal background clutter.

"Like its namesake, the Hidden Blade is designed to provide troops with a means of defending themselves against mobile targets in a compact and lightweight package, while being easily concealed so that they can spring a surprise against unsuspecting targets," a CASC spokesperson told _IHS Jane's_ , adding that the system was successfully test fired in early 2016 and ready for production as soon as a customer is found.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(378 of 429 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65208/...s-its-hidden-blade-lightweight-missile-system



yusheng said:


> View attachment 348867
> View attachment 348868
> View attachment 348869
> View attachment 348870
> View attachment 348871
> 
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/p/230912f118fd3943537928d5488871f675197d
> 
> zc5 live


Can they be compared with Carl Gaustav

*Airshow China 2016: AVIC unveils SW-6 air-deployable mini UAV*






The SW-6 air-deployable mini surveillance/electronic warfare UAV shown in its flight configuration with wings fully extended. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has revealed the latest addition to its Tian Yi (Sky Wing) tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) family at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition in Zhuhai.

The Sky Wing 6 (SW-6) is a surveillance or electronic warfare (EW) platform designed for deployment from an aircraft. The mini-UAV features a flattened 1.6 m long fuselage - constructed from lightweight composite materials - to enable the forward (upper) and rear (lower) wing surfaces to be folded for carriage. When fully deployed, the forward and rear wings measure 2.4 m and 2.9 m respectively, all four wings function as flight control surfaces with the latter equipped with winglets for improved flight efficiency and stability.

The SW-6 has a maximum take-off weight (MOTW) of 20 kg and is capable of carrying a 5 kg payload in its nose. This typically comprises a high definition CCD daylight camera or an infrared imager as well as a two-way datalink to stream data to a nearby ground-based terminal. In the EW mode, the SW-6 can be equipped with a range of single or multiband radio frequency (RF) jamming packages.

An electric motor enables the UAV to achieve cruising speeds of 80 to 100 km/h with a flight endurance of 1 hour, with a lithium ion battery providing power to both the motor and payload.

An AVIC spokesperson explained to _IHS Jane's_ that the concept of operations (CONOPS) for the SW-6 is for a carrier aircraft to release the UAV from an altitude of around 2,000 to 3000 m (6,560 to 9,840 ft) to enable its wings to unfold fully and glide itself to its cruising altitude of 1,000 m.





The SW-6 mini UAV shown in its travel configuration on the starboard pylon of the CAIC Z-11WB helicopter, with wings folded flush with its body. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)

"The SW-6 is designed to fly circuits along a pre-programmed flight pattern around the designated area of operation to send real-time video or imagery intelligence to a tactical station for exploitation," the spokesperson said.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(335 of 461 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65202/airshow-china-2016-avic-unveils-sw-6-air-deployable-mini-uav

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Article is being contradictory :

_1. While development is still in its early stages

2. the system was successfully test fired in early 2016 and ready for production as soon as a customer is found_

_
_


----------



## Zarvan

*Airshow China 2016: NORINCO debuts new self-propelled 120 mm gun/mortar system*





Rear view of the SH9 120 mm self-propelled howitzer mortar in the firing position with two stabilisers deployed at the rear of the platform. Source: Christopher F Foss
China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has unveiled a new, all-terrain self-propelled (SP) 120 mm combined gun/mortar system, designated SH9.

As currently configured, SH9 is based on an open top light unarmoured locally built 4x4 platform. The 120 mm ordnance is mounted to the rear of the platform and is fitted with a muzzle brake to reduce recoil force when the weapon is fired; two stabilisers, located at the rear of the platform, are lowered to support the SH9 when deployed for a fire mission. The 120 mm weapon can traverse 30° left/right, with elevation given from 20° to 80°.

The quoted combat weight of the SH9 mounted on the 4x4 chassis is given as 5 tonnes, with a maximum road speed of 130 km/h, and a range of up to 600 km.

NORINCO says that the SH9 can execute both direct and indirect fire missions. Equipped with an integrated fire control system, the SH9 is capable of delivering multiple round simultaneous impact (MRSI) fire missions in which all of the 120 mm rounds impact the target area at the same time for maximum effect.

Maximum range depends on the projectile/charge combination; however, the company claims a maximum range of 13.5 km using a 120 mm base bleed rocket-assisted projectile (BB-RAP). According to NORINCO, the SH9 can fire Chinese, Russian, and Western 120 mm mortar ammunition, with the former including laser-guided 120 mm mortar projectiles.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*





Front view of the SH9 120 mm self-propelled howitzer mortar, clearly showing the distinctive muzzle brake. (Christopher F Foss)




To read the full article, Client Login
(257 of 348 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65163/...s-new-self-propelled-120-mm-gun-mortar-system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Caught a glimpse of CH-6 model on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Caught a glimpse of CH-6 model on TV.



By rough assessment , how much is CH 6 bigger than say WL II ?


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> By rough assessment , how much is CH 6 bigger than say WL II ?



No idea whatsoever. Waiting for pics of and info on CH6, CH7 and CH905.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> No idea whatsoever. Waiting for pics of and info on CH6, CH7 and CH905.



Seriously; any idea when the v2.0 will fly? Delayed again?


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> No idea whatsoever. Waiting for pics of and info on CH6, CH7 and CH905.



Tnx, me too. Hopefully drones get their moment, after space launch distraction


----------



## nang2

SinoSoldier said:


> Seriously; any idea when the v2.0 will fly? Delayed again?


No customer, no investment!


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Caught a glimpse of CH-6 model on TV.




Wanna seeeeeee ....


----------



## royalharris

nang2 said:


> No customer, no investment!


Yes,should be like this.we already have j20, j31 should use the module of russia


----------



## Anders

Just launch success!!


Deino said:


> At what time ??





























space bus (YZ-2)








Deino said:


> At what time ??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

JF-17 Thunder - Zhuhai Airshow - GoPro Video 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154324939252663

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Looking at all those new infantry anti tank weapons reminds me of how far the pla have come. I remember reading a thread on sinodefence forum just around 10 years ago with people talking about the effectiveness of the type 79 handheld rocket. 






People were brave back in those days.

As someone said in that forum, one in each hand and take out 2 tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Laser guided bombs export for China UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Laser guided bombs export for China UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Laser guided bombs export for China UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

HQ-22 anti-aircraft missile





















WZ-10 armed helo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Details of HJ-10A Top-attack ATGM weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Details of HJ-10A Top-attack ATGM weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Details of HJ-10A Top-attack ATGM weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Details of AH-4 155mm lightweight howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Details of AH-4 155mm lightweight howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

'Dragon Fighter'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

cnleio said:


> Details of HJ-10A Top-attack ATGM weapon system
> 
> 
> View attachment 349010
> View attachment 349011
> View attachment 349012
> View attachment 349013
> View attachment 349014
> View attachment 349015
> View attachment 349016


how long it can destroy it,s target (range in K.M.)?


----------



## SOHEIL

cnleio said:


> 'Dragon Fighter'
> 
> View attachment 349040
> View attachment 349041
> View attachment 349042
> View attachment 349043
> View attachment 349044
> View attachment 349045
> View attachment 349046
> View attachment 349047


----------



## Chand mukhra

clibra said:


> so, you were talking about Pakistan?
> 
> yes buddy


----------



## Path-Finder

Love the AH-4 gun. Unlike the M777 it has auxiliary power unit along with an autoloader which should boost interest in this gun from various nation states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

masud said:


> how long it can destroy it,s target (range in K.M.)?


10km range top-attack ATGM ... this data from PLA Army HJ-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> HQ-22 anti-aircraft missile
> 
> View attachment 348986
> View attachment 348987
> View attachment 348988
> View attachment 348989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WZ-10 armed helo
> 
> View attachment 348990
> 
> View attachment 348991
> 
> View attachment 348992
> 
> View attachment 348993


What is the range of this Air Defence system ?



Path-Finder said:


> Love the AH-4 gun. Unlike the M777 it has auxiliary power unit along with an autoloader which should boost interest in this gun from various nation states.


Sadly what I am hearing Pakistan already have rejected this Gun. @DESERT FIGHTER @Dazzler


----------



## Dungeness

cnleio said:


> Details of AH-4 155mm lightweight howitzer
> 
> 
> View attachment 349024
> View attachment 349025
> View attachment 349026
> View attachment 349027
> View attachment 349028
> View attachment 349029
> View attachment 349031




I bet It took IA longer to buy M777 than Norico to develop its own equivalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Zarvan said:


> What is the range of this Air Defence system ?
> 
> 
> Sadly what I am hearing Pakistan already have rejected this Gun. @DESERT FIGHTER @Dazzler


It has win its first customer in middle east.


----------



## cirr

“Xiujian“（pocket-size sword) anti-drone missile weapon system

















diametre 7cm
weight 2.5kg
launch system 1.5kg
range 3km
ceiling 2km
TV automatic matching guidance
can also be used against ground targets

a 4cm diametre version is also under development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

(1) AC352(Z-15/H175) maiden flight is all set for Nov.






with WZ-16? 

(2) The value of the recent Wing Loong II deal is worth over 1 billion USD for XX planes plus ground control stations, ammunitions, maintenances etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

"Satisfied with J-20's debut show in Zhuhai" - *Ma Xiaotian*, Chief commander of PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Detection range 100km+

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Airshow China 2016: AVIC unveils AV500W armed VTOL UAV development programme*





The AV500W prototype on display in Zhuhai is shown with a mock-up of a 6 kg precision guide bomb that is also under development by AVIC. The weapon features folding fins to reduce its carriage footprint. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has revealed its latest armed reconnaissance vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition in Zhuhai.

Under development by AVIC's China Helicopter Research and Development Institute (CHRDI), the AV500W is essentially a weaponised variant of the civilian model AV500 VTOL UAV modified to improve its structural rigidity, payload capacity, and overall performance for military applications.

According to official specifications, the AV500W has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 470 kg with a payload capacity of 160 kg. This typically comprises a chin-mounted, stabilised electro-optical infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret to enable the air vehicle to perform day/night reconnaissance, battle damage assessment (BDA), as well as target detection and tracking. Other electronic payloads such as a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) and communications relay devices can be carried internally.





The AV500W is the weaponised variant of the civilian model AV-500 vertical take-off and landing unmanned aerial vehicle designed specifically for ground support missions. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)

Stub wings on either side of its fuselage can be configured to carry a range of weapons to enable the AW500W to perform armed interventions if required. An AVIC spokesperson told _IHS Jane's_ that the example on display is carrying two 6 kg-class precision guided bomb mock-ups. The yet-unnamed weapon is designed to engage static or slow moving targets up to 5 km away via semi-active laser guidance. This is also currently under development alongside a larger, more capable 10 kg variant.

While the company declined to provide details on the engine, it stated that the AV500W features a cruising speed of 170 km/h, with a maximum endurance of 8 hours when configured and lightly loaded for reconnaissance missions. This is reduced to 4 hours when the air vehicle is fully armed. The air vehicle has a specified operating radius of 200 km via line-of-sight (LOS) command protocols, with a service ceiling of 4,000 m (13,123 ft).

_IHS Jane's_ understands that the AV500W is presently in an advanced stage of development with the production-ready design expected to be finalised in 2017, with its first flight targeted for the same year.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(353 of 541 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65227/...s-av500w-armed-vtol-uav-development-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Airshow China 2016: NORINCO develops MRL-equipped ATV*

China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) has integrated a 107 mm 36-round multiple rocket launcher (MRL) on one of its 8x8 all-terrain vehicles (ATVs).





The NORINCO ATV 8x8 fitted with a 107 mm 36-round MRL on the rear and an open crew compartment towards the front. (Christopher F Foss)

Chinese industry manufactured towed and self-propelled (SP) 107 mm MRLs for many years, but NORINCO has recently been concentrating its efforts on larger calibre systems from 122 mm and upwards.

NORINCO quotes a firing rate of two 107 mm unguided rockets per second. The rockets fitted with a high-explosive (HE) warhead have a maximum range of 8,000 m. The launcher has servo-controlled traverse of 180°, left and right, and elevation limits of 10-55°.

This version of the ATV has an open crew compartment and engine at the front with the 36-round MRL at the rear. The launcher weighs around 1 tonne.

MRLs are essentially area-effect weapons, which become less accurate as range increases, so it is fitted with a computerised fire-control system (FCS) to improve into and out of action times and accuracy.

The operator launches the 107 mm rockets by a remote control that is attached to the launcher via a cable. An option for the vehicle is a land navigation system, which could be coupled to the FCS.

The new configuration is a product of the China South (CS) division of NORINCO, which has developed a number of versions of this skid-steering variant of the ATV. Others include a model with the CS/SP1 remote weapon station (RWS) armed with a stabilised 23 mm cannon.

A smaller ATV 8x8 has also been equipped with a 7.62 mm Gatling-type machine gun (MG) mounted on the roll-over protection array on top of the vehicle.

This weapon is designated the CS/LM 7.62 mm MG and fires standard NATO 7.62x51 mm ammunition, and has a muzzle velocity of 845 m/s and 1,000 rounds of ready-use linked ammunition.

The weapon is electrically operated and the gunner can select two types of continuous fire: 2,300/2,700 rds/min and a higher rate of fire of 5,500/6,000 rds/min.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(346 of 388 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65225/airshow-china-2016-norinco-develops-mrl-equipped-atv

*China Adopts US/NATO Standard For Defence Equipment*





NORINCO displayed VT2 main battle tank during the Zhuhai air show 2016
- A +
Chinese military equipment such as tanks, aircraft and helicopters has US/NATO standard fitments for accessories and weapons to ensure sales in the global arms market.

“We found out that many Chinese military equipment for export have adopted the US standard, and this gives Chinese products an advantage in the market. Clients from developing countries can purchase a vehicle from China as a platform, and then buy weapons from the US or other NATO countries for use on this platform," Kevin Cheng, the editor-in-chief of Taiwan-based military magazine Asia Defense Magazine was quoted as saying at the on-going Airshow 2016 in Zhuhai by Global Times Thursday.

Chinese firm, NORINCO is displaying main battle tanks such as the VT2 and VT4 and other ground equipment for special missions, including counter-terrorism, hostage rescues and VIP protection at the airshow.

Norinco held a demonstration on Thursday on VIP protection and eliminating terrorists which included four vehicles: the VN1 8x8 Wheeled Armored Vehicle (WAV), VN2C 6x6 Mine-Resistant WAV, VN4 4x4 WAV and VP11 4x4 Mine-Resistant Ambush-Protected Vehicle.

The Chinese arms exports are competing with those of the US and Russia, Cheng said.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/17...O_Standard_For_Defence_Equipment#.WBxy3vp95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*Zhu Hai 1TV - China Air Show 2016 : Main Battle Tanks & Armoured Vehicles Demo*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

中国隐身材料
special material for stealth weapons:

video:
http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac3229956

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

yusheng said:


> 中国隐身材料泼脏水，那咱们就要说清楚了
> speical material for stealth weapons:
> 
> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac3229956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AD video of FC-31 stealth fighter export on AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

cnleio said:


> AD video of FC-31 stealth fighter export on AirShow
> 
> 
> View attachment 349304
> View attachment 349296
> View attachment 349297
> View attachment 349298
> View attachment 349300
> View attachment 349301
> View attachment 349302
> View attachment 349303



Seems impressive, would love to watch such video or the flying as expected by the end of year that isn't far but desperately waiting.


----------



## cnleio

Dungeness said:


> I bet It took IA longer to buy M777 than Norico to develop its own equivalent.


HEHE ...



Zarvan said:


> What is the range of this Air Defence system ?


100km range ... the HQ-22 already equiped by PLA Army.


----------



## yusheng

The Eagle said:


> Seems impressive, would love to watch such video or the flying as expected by the end of year that isn't far but desperately waiting.



http://weibo.com/tv/v/EfXEkmTOw?fid=1034:1bbf02f7a379665382970d550f7a710f

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> http://weibo.com/tv/v/EfXEkmTOw?fid=1034:1bbf02f7a379665382970d550f7a710f
> 
> View attachment 349311
> View attachment 349312
> View attachment 349313
> View attachment 349314
> View attachment 349315
> View attachment 349316
> View attachment 349317
> View attachment 349319


Beautiful photos  ... with these export weapons from China： Missiles / Radars / ATGMs / SPHs / Howitzers / UAVs / Tanks / Helos / Fighters showing on 2016 ZhuHai AirShow, China can help to arm a strong foreign military force as the regional power. 



Penguin said:


> If it also swims, I want one (if possible the version with 25/30mm cannon installed)










The Eagle said:


> Seems impressive, would love to watch such video or the flying as expected by the end of year that isn't far but desperately waiting.


In Chinese military forum, some news say foreign customers from ZhuHai going ShenYang to visit the v2.0 bird and production.

Of course we will see FC-31 flying photo like this, the day will come ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WarFariX

cnleio said:


> Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA
> 
> 
> View attachment 349324
> View attachment 349325
> View attachment 349326
> View attachment 349327
> View attachment 349328
> View attachment 349329
> View attachment 349330


any idea which hmds is this...under development or already available???


----------



## cnleio

Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WarFariX

cnleio said:


> Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA
> 
> 
> View attachment 349343
> View attachment 349344
> View attachment 349345
> View attachment 349346
> View attachment 349347
> View attachment 349348
> View attachment 349349
> View attachment 349350


I dont get why eots and irst are integrated at the same time on a jet???


----------



## cnleio

Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA






























MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> I dont get why eots and irst are integrated at the same time on a jet???


See the title ... 'Concept cockpit for military aircraft', the cockpit not for any fighter, but China stealth fighter cockpit develop from the concept. It just prove China has the strength to produce advanced cockpit for next-gen fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Details of stealth fighter cockpit & AESA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rocky rock

*Big Ticket items of Zhuhai Airshow 2016. 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rocky rock

*The Wait is over your Beloved jf-17 is here. 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> WZ-10
> 
> View attachment 349367
> View attachment 349368
> View attachment 349369
> View attachment 349370




But these are old images from 2014 ! Not the recent Z-10K.


----------



## Penguin

cnleio said:


> Beautiful photos  ...


Ah, great, there are plenty to go around!


Esarco 6x6





Esarco 8x8





Alvis Supacat 6x6 1600 MK II










Argo 8x8 










I just love these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> @Arsalan @Gufi @Horus @RAMPAGE



is this from minecraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Irfan Baloch said:


> is this from minecraft?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Irfan Baloch

cirr said:


> Brahmouse？That's a good one
> 
> CM-302
> 
> 
> 
> VT-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VN-12 IFV




death to Klingons

Legoland wins
China Super..


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794398170998374400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Irfan Baloch said:


> is this from minecraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Penguin said:


>


Are these armed with the 105 gun ???.


----------



## cirr

*BEYOND THE J-20: THE MANY PLANES OF CHINA*

THE 2016 ZHUHAI AIRSHOW FEATURES NEW BOMBERS, MARSUPIAL DRONES, AND MUCH MORE

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 

November 3, 2016





dafeng cao (@xinfengcao)

A Flight Seen Around the World

Two J-20s make the public debut of China's first stealth fighter, coming low over the Zhuhai runway.

The 2016 Zhuhai Airshow began with a splash, with the J-20 stealth fighter making its first public debut. Right after the August First aerobatics squadron performance, a pair of J-20s appeared for a minute. They first came in low over the Zhuhai runway, then climbed vertically before one J-20 departed. The second J-20 stayed a bit longer, making a few sharp turns before climbing away.





Chinese Internet

A Fighter for the 21st Century

The J-20 fighter has a powerful radar (both in the nose and at leading edges around the fuselage for 360 degree coverage), an infrared search and tracking sensor in a stealth housing under the nose, a series of cameras distributed around the fuselage to feed data to the pilot, missile warning systems, and electronic warfare equipment.

The public display points to China's confidence in the system and its progress. With the prototype maiden flight in January 2011, the J-20 fifth generation fighter entered low rate initial production by mid 2016, so the first squadron of J-20s is likely to start flying next year. Already designed for air superiority, the J-20 is slated for further upgrades in 2019 and beyond to keep up with other fifth generation stealth fighters like the F-22, including most notably the supercruising WS-15 engine.





=GT via China Defense Forum

J-10B

The J-10B medium fighter has a strong surface attack capability, as seen displayed at Zhuhai 2016 with a wide range of smart bombs and anti-ship cruise missiles, while remaining strong in aerial combat thanks to its AESA radar.

While the J-20 received the most international coverage, the airshow featured far more when it came to Chinese manned jets. Another Zhuhai debut was the multirole J-10B medium fighter, airframe number "0117" (painted number 10537). A development of the fourth generation J-10 fighter, the J-10B's improvements include an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, a diverterless supersonic intake, and improved avionics such as electronic warfare equipment. "0117" was surrounded by long range munitions that included satellite-guided bombs and stealth cruise missiles, a sophisticated electro-optical pod for striking ground targets, and PL-12 medium/long range missiles on dual rail launchers. The J-10B's high tech combat power against enemy surface targets and aircraft will make it a key platform for projecting Chinese air power for decades to come.





nabil_05 via Weibo

JF-17

Airframe number "13-149", of the Pakistani Air Force's No. 2 Minhas squadron, arrives in Zhuhai as China and Pakistan attempt to drum up more interest in the light fighter.





PL-15

KLJ-7A

Developed by the Nanjing Electronics Technology Research Institute, the KLJ-7A AESA radar is powerful despite its small size, with a range of 170km, and enough processing power and capability to track fifteen targets, while targeting four. Its addition to the JF-17 fighter will make it a much more attractive export prospect.

The PAF also flew in a JF-17 for display purposes at Zhuhai 2016. In contrast with the uncertain future its stealthy cousin the J-31 faces, the Sino-Pakistani JF-17 fighter (already in service with the Pakistani Air Force and reported for export sales to Nigeria) is receiving plenty of new upgrades. A model of the JF-17B dual seater was show with a refueling probe, pointing to an upgrade for longer range and thus greater utility for strike missions. More importantly, a new KLJ-7A AESA radar (170km range against a target of several square meters RCS) is planned for Block III builds of the JF-17; making it more lethal against air and ground, especially stealth, targets. The JF-17's high performance radar and wide options of long range ground attack missiles would make it an export match for other light-medium late fourth generation fighters, like the Saab Gripen.





Full-Afterburner

H-6K

The H-6K is currently the only bomber undergoing production in the world. While descended from a 1950s Soviet design, its updated engines, and modern avionics and weapons make it a very formidable foe for any surface target in the Western Pacific





=GT at China Defense Forum

DH-10 at rest

Seen here is a DH-10 cruise missile being towed for arming a H-6 bomber. The DH-10's flexibility, large payload and long range make it one of China's most important strategic weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

The PLAAF also displayed a H-6K bomber, airframe number "11098". This bomber is an updated version of the Soviet Tu-16 bombers, with digital avionics, airframe improvements and engines that increases its combat radius and payload to 3,500km and 12-15 tons. While older H-6 bombers were exported to Egypt and Iraq in the 1980s, China is unlikely to export such a strategic platform. Displayed around "11098" were multiple air launched CJ-20 cruise missiles, with a range of 2,000-3,000km, though "11098" had two older KJ-63H cruise missiles mounted to its wings. In addition to hunting enemy ships with supersonic cruise missiles like the YJ-12A and its massive radar, the H-6K can strike ground bases beyond the Second Island Chain of Guam and the Japanese volcanic islands.






haohai55

Z-11WB

The Z-11WB scout helicopter, despite its small size, has a wide range of armament choices, including smart bombs, laser guided anti-tank missiles, jamming pods and machine guns.








Weibo

SW-6

The SW-6 UAV, with its folding wings, can be neatly fitted onto a hardpoint, or dropped en mass from cargo chutes, transforming even the smallest helicopter or largest cargo plane into a drone mothership that can use the SW-6s to scout for enemy targets, threats and even possibly conduct support like communications relay or jamming on future versions.








Weibo

Flying Centuars

"Centaurs" made of pairing manned platforms with unmanned systems, like this combo of the Z-11WB helicopter carrying a SW-6 drone like a missile, could be the future of aerial combat as pilots and crew rely on distributed networks to locate the enemy and prepare the battlefield while avoiding danger.








by78

Z-10K

China's primary attach helicopter, the Z-10K has additional firepower and armor, compared to the original.








Global Times

Z-19E

The Z-19E, China's light attack helicopter, was developed from the Z-9 helicopter (itself a licensed copy of the French Dauphin). While less protected than the heavier Z-10 (and lacking an autocannon), it nicely fills the gap between the Z-10 and Z-11 scout.



Finally, a trio of combat helicopters were displayed. Making its public debut was the Z-10K attack helicopter. Its upgrades over the Z-10 include more powerful engines, additional cockpit armor, a new 23mm cannon and larger (19-rocket) 70mm rocket pods. The Z-19E light attack helicopter, a past Zhuhai attendee, was displayed with an impressive armament option of 8 HJ-10 anti-tank missiles (roughly equivalent to the U.S. Hellfire missile), along with light anti-ship missiles.

However, it was the little, single engine Z-11WB scout helicopter that packed the biggest punch. While weighing only 2.2 tons, the Z-11WB was surrounded by multiple payloads, including HJ-9 and HJ-10 anti-tank missiles, rocket pods, a gun pod, a mast-mounted radar, FT-9 laser guided bombs and a KG-600 jamming pod. Most interesting though, was a small drone, the SW-6, which was folded up and attached to the Z-11's inner right pylon, meaning the helicopter would carry its own drone into action. The SW-6 can be deployed in flight by the Z-11WB to scout ahead and around for threats, especially enemy air defenses; presumably larger helicopters could carry multiple SW-6s to achieve swarming effects in an 'manned-unmanned' formation.

http://www.popsci.com/planes-zhuhai...uch-more-from-new-bombers-to-marsupial-drones

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> *BEYOND THE J-20: THE MANY PLANES OF CHINA*
> 
> THE 2016 ZHUHAI AIRSHOW FEATURES NEW BOMBERS, MARSUPIAL DRONES, AND MUCH MORE
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer
> 
> November 3, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dafeng cao (@xinfengcao)
> 
> A Flight Seen Around the World
> 
> Two J-20s make the public debut of China's first stealth fighter, coming low over the Zhuhai runway.
> 
> The 2016 Zhuhai Airshow began with a splash, with the J-20 stealth fighter making its first public debut. Right after the August First aerobatics squadron performance, a pair of J-20s appeared for a minute. They first came in low over the Zhuhai runway, then climbed vertically before one J-20 departed. The second J-20 stayed a bit longer, making a few sharp turns before climbing away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Internet
> 
> A Fighter for the 21st Century
> 
> The J-20 fighter has a powerful radar (both in the nose and at leading edges around the fuselage for 360 degree coverage), an infrared search and tracking sensor in a stealth housing under the nose, a series of cameras distributed around the fuselage to feed data to the pilot, missile warning systems, and electronic warfare equipment.
> 
> The public display points to China's confidence in the system and its progress. With the prototype maiden flight in January 2011, the J-20 fifth generation fighter entered low rate initial production by mid 2016, so the first squadron of J-20s is likely to start flying next year. Already designed for air superiority, the J-20 is slated for further upgrades in 2019 and beyond to keep up with other fifth generation stealth fighters like the F-22, including most notably the supercruising WS-15 engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =GT via China Defense Forum
> 
> J-10B
> 
> The J-10B medium fighter has a strong surface attack capability, as seen displayed at Zhuhai 2016 with a wide range of smart bombs and anti-ship cruise missiles, while remaining strong in aerial combat thanks to its AESA radar.
> 
> While the J-20 received the most international coverage, the airshow featured far more when it came to Chinese manned jets. Another Zhuhai debut was the multirole J-10B medium fighter, airframe number "0117" (painted number 10537). A development of the fourth generation J-10 fighter, the J-10B's improvements include an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, a diverterless supersonic intake, and improved avionics such as electronic warfare equipment. "0117" was surrounded by long range munitions that included satellite-guided bombs and stealth cruise missiles, a sophisticated electro-optical pod for striking ground targets, and PL-12 medium/long range missiles on dual rail launchers. The J-10B's high tech combat power against enemy surface targets and aircraft will make it a key platform for projecting Chinese air power for decades to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nabil_05 via Weibo
> 
> JF-17
> 
> Airframe number "13-149", of the Pakistani Air Force's No. 2 Minhas squadron, arrives in Zhuhai as China and Pakistan attempt to drum up more interest in the light fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL-15
> 
> KLJ-7A
> 
> Developed by the Nanjing Electronics Technology Research Institute, the KLJ-7A AESA radar is powerful despite its small size, with a range of 170km, and enough processing power and capability to track fifteen targets, while targeting four. Its addition to the JF-17 fighter will make it a much more attractive export prospect.
> 
> The PAF also flew in a JF-17 for display purposes at Zhuhai 2016. In contrast with the uncertain future its stealthy cousin the J-31 faces, the Sino-Pakistani JF-17 fighter (already in service with the Pakistani Air Force and reported for export sales to Nigeria) is receiving plenty of new upgrades. A model of the JF-17B dual seater was show with a refueling probe, pointing to an upgrade for longer range and thus greater utility for strike missions. More importantly, a new KLJ-7A AESA radar (170km range against a target of several square meters RCS) is planned for Block III builds of the JF-17; making it more lethal against air and ground, especially stealth, targets. The JF-17's high performance radar and wide options of long range ground attack missiles would make it an export match for other light-medium late fourth generation fighters, like the Saab Gripen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Afterburner
> 
> H-6K
> 
> The H-6K is currently the only bomber undergoing production in the world. While descended from a 1950s Soviet design, its updated engines, and modern avionics and weapons make it a very formidable foe for any surface target in the Western Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =GT at China Defense Forum
> 
> DH-10 at rest
> 
> Seen here is a DH-10 cruise missile being towed for arming a H-6 bomber. The DH-10's flexibility, large payload and long range make it one of China's most important strategic weapons.



And, of course, there is also the FC-31 V2, which appeared soon after this article was written.

Unfortunately, the fate of the FC-31 is unknown since neither the PLAN or PLAAF seems interested.


----------



## cirr

*CHINA'S NEW FLEET OF DRONES: AIRSHOW DISPLAYS THE FUTURE OF CHINESE WARBOTS AND SWARMS*

ZHUHAI 2016 SURPRISES WITH NEW DRONES, LIKE THE STEALTHY CLOUD SHADOW ATTACK DRONE, HELICOPTER-LAUNCHED MINI DRONES, A PREVIEW OF A MASSIVE DRONE SWARM

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer

Yesterday at 11:27pm





SinoSoldier, via www.sinodefenceforum.com

Cloud Shadow

The Cloud Shadow, China's first stealth UCAV, is offered for export, and to sweeten the pot, it comes with long range attack options like light cruise missiles (center), and smart glide bombs (to the left and right of the cruise missile).

China's military drone industry, already one of the world's largest, is on full display at the Zhuhai 2016 Airshow. The airshow has featured some of China's high tech attack and surveillance drones for the first time, as well as provided glimpses of the future, with stealthy UAVs, 'marsupial drones', supersonic robot planes, and drone swarms.





cqsims

Unseen Robotic Death

The Cloud Shadow, a single-engined version of the Sky Wing UAV, has stealthy features including canted vertical stabilizers and serrated panel edges, though its lacks an internal weapons bay (for now).

One of the most prominent on display is the Cloud Shadow. An export version of Sky Wing, it is a semi-stealthy drone roughly the size of the US-made MQ-9 Reaper. Its stealthy features include a jet engine hidden from enemy radar by a serpentine air intake, serrated panel edges, canted vertical stabilizers, as well as a faceted nose. While it lacks an internal weapons bay, its six hardpoints can carry a combined payload of 400 kg, including a wide range of sophisticated precision-guided munitions like the YJ-9E light cruise missile, FT-7 satellite guided glide bomb, and anti-tank missiles. Additionally, it can take on electronic intelligence gathering missions.

While the Cloud Shadow may not be stealthy or fast enough to survive long in high tech conventional combat, its suite of long-range weapons and stealthy features, as well as low cost, make it a good fit for hybrid warfare against non-state actors and a likely future buy for many other states.





xyz at China Defense Forum

CH-5

The CH-5 has a flight time of 60 hours and 6,500 km range, which is greater than some reported figures for the MQ-9 Repear. Its massive weapons load out, along with electronic warfare, multi-sensor surveillance and communications has reportedly landed big export orders at Zhuhai 2016.

Another massive Chinese UCAV is the CH-5, with a wingspan of 21 meters and a massive payload of one ton of weapons and sensors. Other mission modules include jammers for electronic warfare, and airborne early warning radars to detect enemy aircraft and drones. Chief designer Shi Wen notes that the CH-5 has a flight time of 60 hours, with a 6,500 km range (future upgrades include increasing the range to 10,000km and 20,000km and a flight time of 120 hours). Even more interesting, the CH-5's programming and datalink allows its controllers to link up with other UCAVs, like the CH-3 and CH-4, to conduct joint, multi-drone missions.





angadow

CH-805

This static display of the CH-805 drone shows a stealthy flying wing design useful for target practice in air defense exercises and equipment testing.

CH-805 Stealth Target Drone, is a 4-meter wingspan flying wing drone that can fly high subsonic speeds. Its RCS of 0.01 square meters indicates its role as a target for simulating stealth aircraft to Chinese fighters and air defense missiles. However, its high flight performance would make it a good candidate for potential modification into an operational use, such as a 'wingman' drone for Chinese fighters and bombers.





uayebuui

CK-20

CK-20, both supersonic and stealthy, is being marketed as a target drone, though its size, speed and stealth leaves room for other opportunities.

CK-20 is a supersonic target drone concept in the advanced stages of development. A 5.5-ton, single-engine aircraft roughly the size of a jet fighter trainer, it can fly at an altitude of 18 km, reach speeds of up to Mach 1.8. It may make first flight around 2020, and like the CH-805, has stealthy features, including canted vertical stabilizers. Similarly, its high speed could make it a candidate to be developed into an operational role.





Weibo

SW-6

The SW-6 UAV, with its folding wings, can be neatly fitted onto a hardpoint, or dropped en mass from cargo chutes, transforming even the smallest helicopter or largest cargo plane into a drone mothership that can use the SW-6s to scout for enemy targets, threats and even possibly conduct support-like communications relay or jamming on future versions.

Unmanned/manned "centaur" combinations between Chinese manned systems and drones would reduce the risk to Chinese pilots by allowing unmanned systems to take on more dangerous roles. The SW-6 is another AVIC UAV that fits into this approach. While it has twin folding wings and a weight of around 30-50 pounds, it is a "marsupial" drone that can be attached to the hard points of helicopters like the Z-11WB, riding along until releases like a missile or bomb. A helicopter (or other aircraft, even a large drone) could carry, deploy and operate multiple SW-6s to scout ahead and around for targets or hazards like enemy air defenses (and in a pinch, crash the SW-6 onto a soft target).





haohai55

CH-500

The CH-500 is a coaxial small helicopter drone, but packs a very hefty punch in the form of two anti-tank missiles.

CH-500 is a small co-axial rotary UCAV weighing around 100 kg-200 kg. Its dual rotor arrangement eliminates the need for a tail rotor, thus making its small size even more compact. CH-500 can carry two HJ-10 anti-tank missiles. Its small size makes this robot helicopter suitable for use by smaller formations like battalions and companies, giving frontline Chinese commanders ready and responsive access to airstrikes.





CETC

Drone Swarm

The China Electronics Technology Group (CETC), a Chinese state-owned enterprise specializing in artificial intelligence, displayed this video of its drone swarm at Zhuhai 2016. Drone swarms can aggregate resources, with autonomous decision-making, to undertake tasks like reconnaissance and even attack missions, as the CETC video suggests.

Finally, Zhuhai 2016 provided a big taste of the future in the form of a drone swarm. CETC partnered with Tsinghua University to build a swarm of at least a couple dozen drones, which were shown flying in formation, and then going into improvised, network-generated flight patterns, marked by interdrone communications and coordination to reach their destination. The video then showed the drone swarm conduct a wide area search of their surroundings. While the CETC-Tsinghua drone swarm is unarmed, a CGI sequence showed the drones hunting an enemy missile launcher in urban area, and then explosively dive-bombing into the missile launcher, destroying it.

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-fl...ow-displays-future-chinese-warbots-and-swarms

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

This pic reminded me of a tv serial "Tripods" in mid 80's



cirr said:


>


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> Are these armed with the 105 gun ???.


the AAV has two type turrets, one is 105mm gun another is 30mm machine-gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Penguin said:


>


 plenty of minecraft ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

FK-1000 air-defence weapon system, range 200m~22km

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WarFariX

SinoSoldier said:


> And, of course, there is also the FC-31 V2, which appeared soon after this article was written.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fate of the FC-31 is unknown since neither the PLAN or PLAAF seems interested.


A team of foreign air force is visiting shen yang from chengdu to examine the FC-31 V2.0 prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Penguin said:


>


wow best for costal warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

YJ-9E small size multi function missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

not show on zhuhai












jf17 zhuhai2016

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> not show on zhuhai
> View attachment 349577
> View attachment 349578
> View attachment 349579
> 
> 
> 
> jf17 zhuhai2016
> View attachment 349580
> View attachment 349581
> View attachment 349582
> View attachment 349583


The Z-20 testing in tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

SWS2 helicopter killer 直升机杀手！中国SWS2弹炮合一系统亮相珠海

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

AR3 300mm 火龙280 rockets system with a 30m or less CEP, the accuracy had already surpassed many type of ballistic missiles 
在AR3配备的多种火箭弹中，火龙280无疑是最具威力的一个，它的射程达到280公里，圆概率偏差CEP在30米以内，这个数据已经超过了目前世界上大多数地对地弹道导弹的水平，不过中国一直重点强调这是火箭炮。换装射程300公里的远程火箭弹以后，甚至还能光顾台湾机场。（摄影：门广阔）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WarFariX

@Zarvan


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Seriously in Love with Chinese weapons their Progress and Digital Camo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

By Brenda Goh
ReutersNovember 4, 2016




View photos
Jade Dragon Engine from Aeroengine Corporation of China (AECC) is seen during an air show, the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, China, October 31, 2016. REUTERS/Brenda Goh
By Brenda Goh

ZHUHAI, China (Reuters) - Beyond the roar of its new stealth jets and the buzz of plans to build commercial jumbos, China in the past week offered a quiet first peek at a key test of its drive to become a global aviation powerhouse - a giant state-owned aero engine maker.

In an unassuming pavilion the size of a large gym, tucked behind the main exhibition halls of the Airshow China expo that closes on Sunday, Aero Engine Corp of China (AECC) was on public display for the first time. Beijing launched the firm in August in a multi-billion dollar mission to develop home-grown, high-tech products fit for export.

For all the grand vision, no new technology was on display at the 1,200 square meter pavilion. That was no surprise to Western industry experts: while China has so far grown more in scale and speed its in aviation drive than some expected, the proprietary commercial engines that are the pinnacle of aero development will take at least a decade to develop, they say.

"Designing an entire engine and designing the entire infrastructure around it so that you can develop it and maintain it, that is the big issue," said Jorg Schluter, a senior engineering lecturer at Australia's Deakin University.

The AECC's presence at the show in Zhuhai, China's biggest air expo, was far from discreet, with banners on the highway to the event site emblazoned with its blue and white logo. Still, an AECC official at the site told Reuters that the firm was not giving interviews nor holding events at AirShow China.

Engine mock-ups, gas turbines whose design dates back to 2002 and an interactive science exhibition offered little more than a rough sketch of a company with a nearly 100,000-strong workforce. Drawn together in a union of more than 20 engine companies, repair sites and institutes scattered around the country, AECC's origins date back to the Mao era.

What the company has to its advantage, analysts concede, is cash and a fast-growing domestic airline market. The new firm was seeded with registered capital of 50 billion yuan ($7.40 billion) from the State Council, the Beijing government, as well as state-owned planemakers.



ZERO PRESENCE, BIG RIVALS

Beijing's efforts to transform state-owned businesses have reached into sectors such as steel and shipping. But it has no major presence in the commercial engine sector, dominated by General Electric <GE.N>, United Technologies' <UTX.N> Pratt & Whitney and Rolls-Royce <RR.L>.

"If you want to break into the world it's a very difficult thing to do and the incumbents aren't going to make it easy," said Mark Daly, editor of IHS Jane's Aero-Engines. China's first home-built passenger jets, the ARJ-21 and C919, currently use foreign-made engines.

To date, China's experience is largely limited to warplane engines, mostly in cooperation with or on license from Russia, but analysts say it is struggling to develop ones that will match Western fighters in combat.

While the country has made great strides in high-speed rail and nuclear technology by acquiring the know-how from overseas partners or reverse engineering products, it has found it more difficult to break into the secretive engine sector, whose technology is heavily guarded by governments and original equipment manufacturers (OEM).

These OEMs have found ways over the past decade to restrict reverse engineering of their engines, through means such as tighter control of their spare parts supply chain, said Steffen Kunth, chief financial officer of MTU Maintenance, a Zhuhai-based aero-engine repair facility jointly owned by Germany's MTU Aero Engines AG <MTXGn.DE> and carrier China Southern Airlines <600029.SS>.

"I think in about 10 years we'll see the first Chinese (commercial) engine," he said.

"There's a lot of money involved there...you see how they're supported by the Chinese universities, how many engineers every year enter into this industry, so it's a matter of time that they will have this technology and will have an engine flying."



($1 = 6.7570 Chinese yuan renminbi)




(Reporting by Brenda Goh; Additional reporting by Tim Hepher; Editing by Kenneth Maxwell)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/steal...nas-secret-weapon-aero-095423977--sector.html


----------



## cirr

Muhammad Omar said:


> Seriously in Love with Chinese weapons their Progress and Digital Camo



PA has bought over 170 units of this

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aimarraul

11.4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Irfan Baloch said:


> is this from minecraft?



Its from the Smurfs.

Missing episode when they militarized in order to fight Gargamel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

any update on chinese HMD system of chinese


----------



## WarFariX

nomi007 said:


> any update on chinese HMD system of chinese


i would like to hear too
@Windjammer @Deino
deino as u r busy in chinese forums , bro plz try to update us on hmd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605



nice to know ... plz post more detail with link ....


----------



## Basel

cnleio said:


> FK-1000 air-defence weapon system, range 200m~22km





cnleio said:


> View attachment 349505
> View attachment 349506
> View attachment 349507
> View attachment 349509



Seems good for SR-SAM requirements, will it be good to replace HHQ-7s on F-22P for SR-SAM role, it may be good for our FAC like Azmat class.


----------



## jermankill

idk about weapons... so noob question what are these missiles for ?



cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605


----------



## Muhammad Omar

jermankill said:


> idk about weapons... so noob question what are these missiles for ?



Anti Tank Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jermankill

Muhammad Omar said:


> Anti Tank Missiles


thnx bro


----------



## Kompromat

Is there a source.



cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605


----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605


What are these ? And your source is


----------



## Akasa

Horus said:


> Is there a source.





Zarvan said:


> What are these ? And your source is



I did a little digging, and it turns out that the vehicle series, named *YJ2080C2*, is an integrated anti-armor & air defense vehicle. It is equipped with the *Sabre-ER* anti-tank missile (300-4500 m range) and an unknown surface-to-air missile.

Click here (use Google Translate)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Horus said:


> Is there a source.



A lengthy article, see the 4th and 3rd paragraphs from the bottom

http://auto.sina.com.cn/mp/w/2016-11-01/detail-ifxxfysn8468788.shtml

Video http://www.guancha.cn/video/2016_11_05_379571.shtml









Zarvan said:


> What are these ? And your source is



See above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Malik Alashter said:


> Are these armed with the 105 gun ???.


Fully stabilised 105mm L7 rifled gun. Ammunition includes armour piercing fin stabilised discarding sabot (APFSDS), high explosive (HE), high-explosive anti-tank (HEAT) rounds, and 105mm laser beam riding guidance anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM). The missile offers the capability to engage shore targets whilst still swimming at sea, whereas conventional ammunition would perform poorly under those circumstances poorly, to the motion of sea waves (i.e. there are limits to gun stabilization). Fire accuracy is attained by a computerised fire-control system (FCS), including a fire-control computer, light spot commander sight with laser rangefinder input, and light spot gunner sight with passive night vision. For all-weather amphibious assault operations, the vehicle is equipped with GPS navigation and thermal imaging system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

_http://www.globaltimes.cn/galleries/407.html




_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

People gather around a VT-5 tank at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

_



_

Ground military vehicles show off their capabilities at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on Thursday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aliaselin

ZDK-06

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

cirr said:


> A lengthy article, see the 4th and 3rd paragraphs from the bottom
> 
> http://auto.sina.com.cn/mp/w/2016-11-01/detail-ifxxfysn8468788.shtml
> 
> Video http://www.guancha.cn/video/2016_11_05_379571.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above



Can't open the link for some reason. But anyways it looks to be a great addition if PA has indeed bought these beasts.


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> ZDK-06
> View attachment 349761




So they are competing with the KJ-200's radar for an export version designated ZDK-06 in competition to the ZDK-03's dish array?


----------



## Path-Finder

@Zarvan the AH-4 just got released as a finished product before it was just shown in experimental stages! How did PA reject it so quickly without testing it?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

SinoSoldier said:


> I did a little digging, and it turns out that the vehicle series, named *YJ2080C2*, is an integrated anti-armor & air defense vehicle. It is equipped with the *Sabre-ER* anti-tank missile (300-4500 m range) and an unknown surface-to-air missile.
> 
> Click here (use Google Translate)


Your link translations says .. vehicle have improve suspension for Pakistan ...


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> @Zarvan the AH-4 just got released as a finished product before it was just shown in experimental stages! How did PA reject it so quickly without testing it?


I think it was either @Dazzler or @DESERT FIGHTER which said this here on forum.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I think it was either @Dazzler or @DESERT FIGHTER which said this here on forum.


not me.


----------



## monitor

cirr said:


> PA has bought over 170 units of this
> 
> View attachment 349599
> 
> 
> View attachment 349600
> 
> 
> View attachment 349601
> 
> 
> View attachment 349602
> 
> 
> View attachment 349603
> 
> 
> View attachment 349604
> 
> 
> View attachment 349605



Name of this beast please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Any News of VN-1 production in Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

The 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition -- also known as Airshow China -- has come to an end after six days of flight demonstrations and aerial displays.

700 exhibitors from 40 countries at Airshow China. But catching the public’s attention were flight demonstrations – more specifically, the debut of the China’s new J20 stealth fighter. It’s the country’s first long-range, radar-evading combat aircraft, breaking the US monopoly in stealth fighters.

Aerobatic teams from Russia, Pakistan and UK also amazed some 80-thousand visitors daily.

"The show is impressive. This is my first time at an air show. I’ve never seen so many amazing jets."

The sprawling venue had 11 exhibition areas displaying aerial products and technologies, including civil aircrafts and key military products. Over 70 forums were held as new commercial plans were released and aircrafts made their debut.

And right now, foreign plane makers are seeking a larger slice of the pie in China.

"We’ve been cooperating (with Chinese companies) since long. Of course we’ll continue such cooperation, because we know this is part of the whole game. We’re seeing a lot of projects in China," said Francois Mery, chief operating officer, Airbus China.

According to organizers, deals worth *over 40 billion US dollars* were made at the exhibition this year -- a 70 percent increase compared with the last session in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Z-11WB and Z-19E Black Whirlwind Attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China air show seals US$40b worth of deals *
Xinhua, November 6, 2016





The PLA Air Force's next-generation stealth jet fighter J-20 conducts an unscheduled flight on Nov. 1, the opening day of the six-day Airshow China 2016 held in Zhuhai, Guangdong Province. [Photo by Chen Boyuan/China.org.cn]

*A total of 402 deals worth over 40 billion U.S. dollars were struck at the 11th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, the organizer said Sunday.*

The six-day exhibition closed Sunday, attracting more than 700 exhibitors from 42 countries and regions and 400,000 professional and general audience.

A total of 151 aircraft attended the air show, including China's most-advanced J-20 stealth fighter.

*Customers ordered 187 aircraft at the fair. Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) was the winner, with one leasing firm ordering 40 regional jets ARJ21-700 and two others ordering 56 large passenger aircraft C919.*

***
_
Money, lots of money. _

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any News of VN-1 production in Pakistan??


No news yet. I am also waiting for the news but it seem we would either won't hear the news or if we are going for them than until first one is made at HIT and prototype shown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

monitor said:


> Name of this beast please.



Here is the name.

https://defence.pk/threads/zhuhai-airshow-china-2016.456208/page-54#post-8884324

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-10K with bulletproof ceramic plate armor
珠海航展上曝光了解放军陆军武直10也装上了防弹陶瓷板。该陶瓷板应该与先前巴陆军测试的Z-10P上的陶瓷板相同，位于飞行员双肩处

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarFariX

grey boy 2 said:


> Z-10K with bulletproof ceramic plate armor
> 珠海航展上曝光了解放军陆军武直10也装上了防弹陶瓷板。该陶瓷板应该与先前巴陆军测试的Z-10P上的陶瓷板相同，位于飞行员双肩处


Grey bro...i saw somewhere in PDF a chinese posterof handling over ceremony of z10 to pakistan..could u plz share if u know it..
also @Deino @SinoSoldier
thnx in advance


----------



## grey boy 2

Fix- Wing UAV Swarm Prototype 在珠海航展中国电科展台，惊现了固定翼无人机集群实验原型视频。视频中的无人机集群演练，已呈现出未来无人机作战的战术雏形。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Fix- Wing UAV Swarm Prototype 在珠海航展中国电科展台，惊现了固定翼无人机集群实验原型视频。视频中的无人机集群演练，已呈现出未来无人机作战的战术雏形。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

It would be awesome if those swarm UAV can be launched from a single box launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> It would be awesome if those swarm UAV can be launched from a single box launcher.


I am sure they have a system, similar to Harpy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

grey boy 2 said:


>



That was i talking about Drone Swarms To tackle air defence system..


----------



## Zarvan

*Heavily armed CASC CH-5 UAV makes public debut*





CASC showcased its latest CH-5 with four AR-1 and four AR-2 guided anti-armour weapons as underwing stores on each wing at Airshow China 2016, giving it an impressive 16-missile arsenal. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
*Key Points*

CASC has showcased its latest and most capable armed reconnaissance UAV
Designated the CH-5, the air vehicle is the company's largest unmanned platform to date, and can carry as many as 16 air-to-ground weapons
China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) used Airshow China 2016, held in Zhuhai from 1-6 November, to show a prototype of its Cai Hong 5 (Rainbow 5, or CH-5) strike-capable unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to the public for the first time since its maiden flight in August 2015.

According to the latest specifications briefed to _IHS Jane's_ by a senior CASC official on 6 November, the medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) CH-5 features a lightweight all-composite airframe structure that is 11 m long and has a wingspan of 21 m. The air vehicle has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 3,300 kg and can carry a 1,200 kg payload, with an internal mission bay capacity of 200 kg and the remainder provisioned for underwing stores.

CASC has specified an operating range of up to 250 km via line-of-sight datalink, although this can be extended to 2,000 km when satellite communication (SATCOM) protocols are employed. It is also capable of autonomous flight using pre-programmed waypoint navigation, with taxiing, take-off, and landing manoeuvres also fully automated.

While the senior official cannot be identified due to strict media engagement policies, he nevertheless revealed that the CH-5 is equipped with a 330 hp heavy-fuel engine (HFE) that provides it with an operating endurance of up to 60 hours with high reliability, although this can be substituted with a 300 hp gasoline engine that offers up to 39 hours of endurance. Yan added that the HFE option enables the CH-5 to achieve a loiter speed of 180-220 km/h and a maximum speed in excess of 300 km/h, with a service ceiling of 30,000 ft (7,000 m).

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*





CASC showcased the export variant CH-4 armed reconnaissance UAV at the 2014 iteration of Airshow China. The air vehicle is to complement its latest CH-5 in a combined operating environment. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)




CASC's CH-5 strike-capable UAV made its inaugural public appearance at Airshow China 2016. The existence of the company's latest and most capable air vehicle was first revealed by Chinese broadcaster CCTV in an August 2015 news clip. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)




To read the full article, Client Login
(329 of 1152 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65330/heavily-armed-casc-ch-5-uav-makes-public-debut

*AVIC unveils Wing Loong II armed reconnaissance UAV*





AVIC unveiled a 'production-spec' version of the Wing Loong II strike-capable surveillance UAV for the first time in public since its soft launch at the Beijing Airshow in 2015. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
Chinese defence prime Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has unveiled its next-generation Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition, held in Zhuhai from 1-6 November.

Developed by its Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) business unit, which is also responsible for building the J-20 next-generation multirole fighter for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF), the existence of the Wing Loong II was first unveiled in company literature at the 2015 Beijing Air Show. However, the company took the opportunity to debut a "production ready" version of the air vehicle along with an array of compatible UAV-launched weapons in Zhuhai.

The Wing Loong II bears a strong resemblance to the General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Inc MQ-9 Reaper UAV, with its low-wing monoplane slender fuselage and empennage with a prominent V-tail and ventral fin. Like its US-made counterpart, each wing incorporates three underwing hardpoints for external stores.

_IHS Jane's_ understands from AVIC that the UAV is constructed from advanced composites, with the latest official literature quoting an overall length of 11 m, a wingspan of 20.5 m, and a height of 4.1 m. This closely matches the Reaper's dimensions of 10.97 m (length), 20.12 m (wingspan), and 3.81 m (height).

However, despite being almost identical in appearance and size, the Wing Loong II falls short in terms of overall flight performance with a stated maximum speed of 370 km/h and service ceiling of 30,000 ft (9,000 m) compared with Reaper's 444 km/h and 50,000 ft. This is likely a result of the Chinese defence industry's documented deficiencies in aerospace propulsion technologies, forcing manufacturers to import foreign engines or rely on less capable indigenous systems.

The Wing Loong II nevertheless improves on the first-generation Wing Loong I platform with twice the payload capacity at 400 kg and significantly improved endurance of 32 hours.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(331 of 644 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65322/avic-unveils-wing-loong-ii-armed-reconnaissance-uav

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

M-20, Army/Missile-Ground to Ground

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Details of CH-5 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> *Heavily armed CASC CH-5 UAV makes public debut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASC showcased its latest CH-5 with four AR-1 and four AR-2 guided anti-armour weapons as underwing stores on each wing at Airshow China 2016, giving it an impressive 16-missile arsenal. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
> *Key Points*
> 
> CASC has showcased its latest and most capable armed reconnaissance UAV
> Designated the CH-5, the air vehicle is the company's largest unmanned platform to date, and can carry as many as 16 air-to-ground weapons
> China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) used Airshow China 2016, held in Zhuhai from 1-6 November, to show a prototype of its Cai Hong 5 (Rainbow 5, or CH-5) strike-capable unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to the public for the first time since its maiden flight in August 2015.
> 
> According to the latest specifications briefed to _IHS Jane's_ by a senior CASC official on 6 November, the medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) CH-5 features a lightweight all-composite airframe structure that is 11 m long and has a wingspan of 21 m. The air vehicle has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 3,300 kg and can carry a 1,200 kg payload, with an internal mission bay capacity of 200 kg and the remainder provisioned for underwing stores.
> 
> CASC has specified an operating range of up to 250 km via line-of-sight datalink, although this can be extended to 2,000 km when satellite communication (SATCOM) protocols are employed. It is also capable of autonomous flight using pre-programmed waypoint navigation, with taxiing, take-off, and landing manoeuvres also fully automated.
> 
> While the senior official cannot be identified due to strict media engagement policies, he nevertheless revealed that the CH-5 is equipped with a 330 hp heavy-fuel engine (HFE) that provides it with an operating endurance of up to 60 hours with high reliability, although this can be substituted with a 300 hp gasoline engine that offers up to 39 hours of endurance. Yan added that the HFE option enables the CH-5 to achieve a loiter speed of 180-220 km/h and a maximum speed in excess of 300 km/h, with a service ceiling of 30,000 ft (7,000 m).
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASC showcased the export variant CH-4 armed reconnaissance UAV at the 2014 iteration of Airshow China. The air vehicle is to complement its latest CH-5 in a combined operating environment. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASC's CH-5 strike-capable UAV made its inaugural public appearance at Airshow China 2016. The existence of the company's latest and most capable air vehicle was first revealed by Chinese broadcaster CCTV in an August 2015 news clip. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (329 of 1152 words)
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/65330/heavily-armed-casc-ch-5-uav-makes-public-debut
> 
> *AVIC unveils Wing Loong II armed reconnaissance UAV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVIC unveiled a 'production-spec' version of the Wing Loong II strike-capable surveillance UAV for the first time in public since its soft launch at the Beijing Airshow in 2015. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong
> Chinese defence prime Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has unveiled its next-generation Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition, held in Zhuhai from 1-6 November.
> 
> Developed by its Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) business unit, which is also responsible for building the J-20 next-generation multirole fighter for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF), the existence of the Wing Loong II was first unveiled in company literature at the 2015 Beijing Air Show. However, the company took the opportunity to debut a "production ready" version of the air vehicle along with an array of compatible UAV-launched weapons in Zhuhai.
> 
> The Wing Loong II bears a strong resemblance to the General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Inc MQ-9 Reaper UAV, with its low-wing monoplane slender fuselage and empennage with a prominent V-tail and ventral fin. Like its US-made counterpart, each wing incorporates three underwing hardpoints for external stores.
> 
> _IHS Jane's_ understands from AVIC that the UAV is constructed from advanced composites, with the latest official literature quoting an overall length of 11 m, a wingspan of 20.5 m, and a height of 4.1 m. This closely matches the Reaper's dimensions of 10.97 m (length), 20.12 m (wingspan), and 3.81 m (height).
> 
> However, despite being almost identical in appearance and size, the Wing Loong II falls short in terms of overall flight performance with a stated maximum speed of 370 km/h and service ceiling of 30,000 ft (9,000 m) compared with Reaper's 444 km/h and 50,000 ft. This is likely a result of the Chinese defence industry's documented deficiencies in aerospace propulsion technologies, forcing manufacturers to import foreign engines or rely on less capable indigenous systems.
> 
> The Wing Loong II nevertheless improves on the first-generation Wing Loong I platform with twice the payload capacity at 400 kg and significantly improved endurance of 32 hours.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (331 of 644 words)
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/65322/avic-unveils-wing-loong-ii-armed-reconnaissance-uav



Any news about Pakistan buying these???


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any news about Pakistan buying these???


Not yet but eventually I think CH-5 and newly revealed Cloud Shadow would come to Pakistan sooner or little later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

AG-600 the world 's largest amphibious aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakEye

cnleio said:


> M-20, Army/Missile-Ground to Ground
> 
> View attachment 350090
> View attachment 350091
> View attachment 350092
> View attachment 350093
> View attachment 350094


What is details.about CX-1?


----------



## GeHAC



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

At Zhuhai AirShow China 2016, China South Industries Group unveils its new light 4x4 wheeled armoured vehicle named CS/VN11 in APC (armoured personnel carrier) configuration. The layout of the vehicle is conventional with the engine at the front, driver and commander in the middle and troops compartment at the rear. Read full article at this linkhttp://www.armyrecognition.com/airshow_china_2016…/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

4 nice radars 

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgxMDQxMzkyNA==.html#paction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Was Poly tech present at the airshow ?

Dont remeber their missiles in the photos ...


KLC 11 looks to be a drone thing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> At Zhuhai AirShow China 2016, China South Industries Group unveils its new light 4x4 wheeled armoured vehicle named CS/VN11 in APC (armoured personnel carrier) configuration. The layout of the vehicle is conventional with the engine at the front, driver and commander in the middle and troops compartment at the rear. Read full article at this linkhttp://www.armyrecognition.com/airshow_china_2016…/index.php


Another variant of Chinese mengshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*AVIC's turbojet-powered Cloud Shadow UAV emerges*






Unlike the other UAV platforms on display at Airshow China 2016, AVIC's Cloud Shadow is powered by an 'indigenous' WP11C turbojet engine. Source: IHS/Kelvin Wong

The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) unveiled the Cloud Shadow, a turbojet-powered, medium/high-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at the Airshow China 2016 exposition, which was held in the southern city of Zhuhai from 1 to 6 November.

Developed by AVIC's Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) subsidiary, the export-oriented Cloud Shadow is available in two configurations: the armed reconnaissance model, which has a maximum speed of 550 km/h but a payload capacity of 400 kg, and six underwing hardpoints for external stores; and a dedicated intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) platform, which features a higher maximum speed of 620 km/h but can only carry a 200 kg payload comprising communication, and radar surveillance equipment, or high-definition photo-reconnaissance systems.

The ISR and armed reconnaissance variants are similarly equipped with a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for improved moving target tracking performance, although only the latter carries a belly-mounted electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret for target designation and post-strike battle-damage assessment (BDA).





The Cloud Shadow UAV bears a striking resemblance to the General Atomics Predator C Avenger platform, although it does not appear to possess the same level of performance. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)

Both platforms share the same 9 m long and 3.66 m tall airframe that appears to draw some degree of inspiration from the US-made General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Predator C Avenger platform, with a mid-mounted wing design that spans 17.8 m and features a forward-swept trailing edge on the inboard section tapering to a constant chord outer section, although the Cloud Shadow's wings are swept back only about 10° compared with the Avenger's more pronounced 17° sweep. However, unlike Avenger the Cloud Shadow is not equipped with an internal stores bay.

The Cloud Shadow is also equipped with V tail surfaces and a dorsally mounted pod for its propulsion system. This was revealed by AVIC to be the WP11C turbojet engine, a "modernised and refined" version of the original WP11 system developed by the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics (BUAA) for unmanned aircraft applications.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(326 of 686 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65345/avic-s-turbojet-powered-cloud-shadow-uav-emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

Zarvan said:


> *AVIC's turbojet-powered Cloud Shadow UAV emerges*



Imagine if say 4 of these modified for AA operations only, with long range radar and 4-6 BVR missiles are flying across Pakistan 24*7 (or majority of the day). Knowing the airspace topography, this would provide some serious AA/AD capability. Pakistan should get some modern system like this and build internal industry, along with BVR and SAM missiles. That should be the highest priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

JF-17 flying in the sky of China ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

JF-17 flying in the sky of China ZhuHai

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

ZhuHai AirShow J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DJ_Viper

cnleio said:


> ZhuHai AirShow



Sir, Can you post details on the two-AESA AEW aircraft like the one's China sold to Pakistan? You can see it parked in many pictures. I was curious to find its range and loiter time. Thanks



grey boy 2 said:


> J-10B



Sir, Wouldn't these types of MERs create more drag and reduce agility of the plane especially in a dog fight or when breaking a missile lock? The BVR's are sort of "hanging off" of the MERs. If you see the ones the American military uses, it spreads the missiles towards the sides, closer to the wings, so the missile isn't too far from the wing (vs. downwards like in the J-10 picture). That way, there is much less drag and a jet's maneuverability isn't effected. Please explain. Thanks


----------



## nang2

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, Wouldn't these types of MERs create more drag and reduce agility of the plane especially in a dog fight or when breaking a missile lock? The BVR's are sort of "hanging off" of the MERs. If you see the ones the American military uses, it spreads the missiles towards the sides, closer to the wings, so the missile isn't too far from the wing (vs. downwards like in the J-10 picture). That way, there is much less drag and a jet's maneuverability isn't effected. Please explain. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 350301


Maybe you should ask the designer of J-10B to answer your question. How would anyone here know why J-10B is designed in the way it is?


----------



## DJ_Viper

nang2 said:


> Maybe you should ask the designer of J-10B to answer your question. How would anyone here know why J-10B is designed in the way it is?



Sir, I would assume someone on here would be a pilot or an ex-pilot/engineer, etc, etc? They may be able to answer. If I could reach out to the designer of the J-10B, don't you think I'd have sent him an email on his hotmail account already? (if he had one and could access it)? Thanks


----------



## nang2

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I would assume someone on here would be a pilot or an ex-pilot/engineer, etc, etc? They may be able to answer. If I could reach out to the designer of the J-10B, don't you think I'd have sent him an email on his hotmail account already? (if he had one and could access it)? Thanks


Even a pilot or an ex-pilot/engineer may not know the design rationale behind a plane he hasn't played with.


----------



## cnleio

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, Can you post details on the two-AESA AEW aircraft like the one's China sold to Pakistan? You can see it parked in many pictures. I was curious to find its range and loiter time. Thanks


1. "I was curious to find its range and loiter time. " I believe on internet no one can answer that question, both r some sensitive data to the AEW aircraft.  My friend, u need the translator to visit below Chinese web link about KJ-200, KJ-500, ZDK-03 some detail information in there. By the way as far as we knew, China already sold 4x ZDK-03 AEW to Pakistan, all r serving in the Airforce.

2. 
PLAAF KJ-200 (Only Chinese)










PLAAF KJ-500 (only Chinese)






Pakistan ZDK-03 (Only Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

cnleio said:


> 1. "I was curious to find its range and loiter time. " I believe on internet no one can answer that question, both r some sensitive data to the AEW aircraft.  My friend, u need the translator to visit below Chinese web link about KJ-200, KJ-500, ZDK-03 some detail information in there. By the way as far as we knew, China already sold 4x ZDK-03 AEW to Pakistan, all r serving in the Airforce.



Thank you for the pics. What I was hoping to get, was the translation of the product description they keep in front of the parked planes. That should have the basic range and the classified could be different. So if you can translate the radar's range, that would be cool. Just wanted to know what the product board says on display. Thanks


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## Beast

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, Wouldn't these types of MERs create more drag and reduce agility of the plane especially in a dog fight or when breaking a missile lock? The BVR's are sort of "hanging off" of the MERs. If you see the ones the American military uses, it spreads the missiles towards the sides, closer to the wings, so the missile isn't too far from the wing (vs. downwards like in the J-10 picture). That way, there is much less drag and a jet's maneuverability isn't effected. Please explain. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 350301



You are comparing orange and apple. J-10 pylon is meant to be flexible. While the F-15 you showed is fixed. If J-10 take out the MER and added just a BVR missile. Can you say J-10 pylon has less drag than the big F-15 pylon. While can F-15 take out that big pylon MER and replaced with just one missile? No..

Just like J-10 refuel probe. Yes, it caused more drag but if acting as interceptor only without the need to go deep strike. Most likely it can take out the probe and act as home point blank fighter.

Everything is depend on mission profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*The chief designer of Wing Loong series UAV revealed that Wing Loong II had just secured the biggest export order in Chinese UCAV history.*














Any idea which country placed the order ??????????? @Horus @cirr @Deino @Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Zarvan said:


> *The chief designer of Wing Loong series UAV revealed that Wing Loong II had just secured the biggest export order in Chinese UCAV history.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which country placed the order ??????????? @Horus @cirr @Deino @Beast



No idea. The order is reportedly worth north of 1 billion US dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


> No idea. The order is reportedly worth north of 1 billion US dollars.


How many hard points it has and How many missiles it can carry ?


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> *The chief designer of Wing Loong series UAV revealed that Wing Loong II had just secured the biggest export order in Chinese UCAV history.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which country placed the order ??????????? @Horus @cirr @Deino @Beast


If not wrong, it's Saudi.

If it Saudi, it will be good. Becos Iraq will sure try to compete with Saudi and order another big deal from Chinese 

You will see a good show of wing loong II VS CH-5 battle in middle-east. 



Zarvan said:


> How many hard points it has and How many missiles it can carry ?



With MER , it will have max 16 hard points.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CH-X

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

party ended，going home now：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Thank You all, who spiced this thread so much nicely up with these incredible images ! Thanks again.

.. as such now looking ahead for Zhuhai 2018.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

DJ_Viper said:


> Thank you for the pics. What I was hoping to get, was the translation of the product description they keep in front of the parked planes. That should have the basic range and the classified could be different. So if you can translate the radar's range, that would be cool. Just wanted to know what the product board says on display. Thanks


It seems there not release details of KJ-500, no range and loiter time sensitive data on the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Guided Rocket & Laser Bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Guided Rocket & Laser Bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

FL-3000 anti-aircraft missile system export for Navy
























KS-1C anti-aircraft missile system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

FM-3000 air-defense missile weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

VT-2 and VT-4 export MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China airborne UAV anti-radar attack system

珠海航展期间，中航工业展示了空投无人机打击雷达系统的视频，无人机可以装在集装箱内，由运输机携带，对敌雷达系统进行打击，视频展示了整个系统的打击过程，还进行了整个作战系统的效费比评估。“物美价廉便于运输，一发一雷达，等你来哦。”
对于雷达等电子设施的硬杀伤手段是现代战争中电子战的重要一环。而无人机对雷达系统的打击也并非独有。以色列的“哈比无人机”也是用于攻击雷达。而对于需要地面控制和发射车辆的“哈比”而言，中航工业展出的这套系统以运输机为平台，系统接口兼容多种运输机，可以获得更远的打击距离，适应更为复杂的战场环境。而运输机本身也更具备隐蔽性。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China airborne UAV anti-radar attack system

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

China SY-400 / BP-12 ground-to-ground missile multi-launch system
















China M-20 ground-to-ground missile system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

CM-302 supersonic anti-ship missile weapon system



















China C-602 long-range anti-ship missile weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

VLS weapon system export for Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mdcp

The show should be renamed as " Zhuhai Defense show"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Wing Loong II can also carry 16 missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

*China needs 'more than 1,000' Xian Y-20 transport aircraft*
http://www.janes.com/article/61026/china-needs-more-than-1-000-xian-y-20-transport-aircraft

*Civilian Y20F-100*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> VLS weapon system export for Navy
> 
> 
> View attachment 350678


Can this model fire cruise missiles ?


----------



## mdcp

We need to buy many of these planes as our c130's are old.


----------



## cirr

AirTruck AT-200(1:5 model) UAV for express delivery(2000km range, 1.5-ton cargo) 






Star-1(1:5 model)







j20blackdragon said:


> Wing Loong II can also carry 16 missiles.
> 
> View attachment 350887



Backside

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Airshow China 2016: Ukraine's Motor Sich to begin licensed production in China*
*Reuben F Johnson, Zhuhai* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
07 November 2016

Ukrainian aero-engine maker Motor Sich is to begin the licensed manufacture of several of its products in China, based on an agreement the company signed this year with Chinese industry to form the Beijing Skyrizon Aviation Industry Investment Co Ltd, it emerged at Airshow China 2016.

The joint venture will produce a series of engines originally designed by the Ivchenko Design Bureau and produced by Motor Sich; the entities are co-located in the southern Ukrainian city of Zaparozhye.

The outline of the agreement calls for several classes of engines to be assembled at a new plant in Chongching, Sichuan Province, including the D-136, MS-500V and TV3-117VMA-SBM1V turboshaft helicopter engines; the AI-450S general aviation aircraft engine; the D436-148FM and D-18T high-bypass turbofan engines; the D-27 counter-rotating, dual-propeller turboprop engine that was originally designed for the Antonov An-70 programme; and the AI-222 series of military jet engines.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*

Airshow China 2016: Ukraine's Motor Sich to begin licensed production in China | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Janes report that China has won a huge order of its AH-4 ultralight howitzer from Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon

JSCh said:


> *Airshow China 2016: Ukraine's Motor Sich to begin licensed production in China*
> *Reuben F Johnson, Zhuhai* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 07 November 2016
> 
> Ukrainian aero-engine maker Motor Sich is to begin the licensed manufacture of several of its products in China, based on an agreement the company signed this year with Chinese industry to form the Beijing Skyrizon Aviation Industry Investment Co Ltd, it emerged at Airshow China 2016.
> 
> The joint venture will produce a series of engines originally designed by the Ivchenko Design Bureau and produced by Motor Sich; the entities are co-located in the southern Ukrainian city of Zaparozhye.
> 
> The outline of the agreement calls for several classes of engines to be assembled at a new plant in Chongching, Sichuan Province, including the D-136, MS-500V and TV3-117VMA-SBM1V turboshaft helicopter engines; the AI-450S general aviation aircraft engine; the D436-148FM and *D-18T high-bypass turbofan engines*; the D-27 counter-rotating, dual-propeller turboprop engine that was originally designed for the Antonov An-70 programme; and the AI-222 series of military jet engines.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> Airshow China 2016: Ukraine's Motor Sich to begin licensed production in China | IHS Jane's 360



D-18T is the An-225 engine!


----------



## Pepsi Cola

honestly, with all the new commercial jet engines China is importing, can't they reverse engineer those?


----------



## dingyibvs

Okarus said:


> honestly, with all the new commercial jet engines China is importing, can't they reverse engineer those?



How does one go about reverse engineering, for example, an alloy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

cnleio said:


> View attachment 350267
> View attachment 350268
> View attachment 350269
> View attachment 350270
> View attachment 350271
> View attachment 350272
> View attachment 350273
> View attachment 350274


I absolutely love this vehicle. Its big enough to take care of so many needs. One can have a mortor vehicle, scout, NBC, tactical medivac, short-medium SAM and so many others. Not to mention all the different types of turrets that can be used on it. Simply awesome


----------



## Nilgiri

dingyibvs said:


> How does one go about reverse engineering, for example, an alloy?



Mass spectrometer for an alloy.

Problem lies with how to make specific objects regarding those alloys at the tolerances and QC needed.


----------



## dingyibvs

Nilgiri said:


> Mass spectrometer for an alloy.
> 
> Problem lies with how to make specific objects regarding those alloys at the tolerances and QC needed.



Mass spec lets you know the composition of an alloy, it does not allow you to make it. You know what a pencil is made of, if you had no access to open source information, would you know how to go about making one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

dingyibvs said:


> Mass spec lets you know the composition of an alloy, it does not allow you to make it.



It depends. You don't simply go by mass spectrometry, but use many other techniques....and some parts its enough, some its nowhere close.

Example: all the Russians needed in the late 40s and early 50s when they were still on good terms with the West (before Korean war really started) was metal filings they picked up with special shoes they got their agents to wear while touring the rolls royce factory in the UK.



dingyibvs said:


> You know what a pencil is made of, if you had no access to open source information, would you know how to go about making one?



You could guess fairly easily looking at the structure for a pencil or other low end things.

The issue with jet engine parts are not really the alloys in question but manufacturing methods for the tolerances and QC/QA. Like how do you get the top end thermal barrier coatings to adhere with good quality etc etc.

I already have been to China a few times to our companies blisk facility in Chengdu. If China wanted to reverse engineer that, it wouldn't be too difficult to get around 99% there with sigma six assurance....but it made more sense just to get the investment anyway given all the other RnD you get for further development.

However reverse engineering hot turbine (both HP and LP spool) is near impossible given the production methods involved and the known RnD iterations and processes that were involved. My company knows this, thats why they without any fear let China import these parts as much as they want....and any country really. Its also where the significant difference in engine performance stats arises between the West and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

To all Sino-Pak Friends,

What is the most important development of this show?

What conclusions can we draw from this year?

Looking forward to your insights and analysis.

Regards,

SPF


----------



## Ultima Thule

cirr said:


> Star-1(1:5 model)


is this H-20?


----------



## IblinI

pakistanipower said:


> is this H-20?


No,its a drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

pakistanipower said:


> is this H-20?


on the righy of pic , its clearly written UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Sinopakfriend said:


> To all Sino-Pak Friends,
> 
> What is the most important development of this show?
> 
> What conclusions can we draw from this year?
> 
> Looking forward to your insights and analysis.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SPF


○China has advanced in most field of military tech development.
○ China alone can power all needs of Pakistan when imposed sanctions.
○ China now has the ability to multiply its arms rapidly just like Germany did
○ and many more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> ○China has advanced in most field of military tech development.
> ○ China alone can power all needs of Pakistan when imposed sanctions.
> ○ China now has the ability to multiply its arms rapidly just like hitler did
> ○and many more


Please search China and Replace Russia. Likewise, Hitler and Stalin.


----------



## DJ_Viper

dingyibvs said:


> How does one go about reverse engineering, for example, an alloy?



Sir, everyone can make an engine. The engine from an engineering principles aren't different whether you take an example of a vehicle's engine as a baseline. However, what is almost impossible to master (for about 95% of the nations on the planet) is high thrust engines with respect to their heat combustion and metallurgy with high MTBF. The advance engines use Titanium blades (with very complex metallurgy involved to survive the heat, air-pressure and produce durable products). From my little study, the Chinese have various engine programs in place. They are having issues with the metallurgy and high by-passing aspects of these engines. If I was in the Chinese engine manufacturing, I would've actually paid some Western company to do a JV even on commercial engines and then setup my own shop. 

Another thing where the world is behind is the process engineering (the Japanese were ahead, way ahead, for it). The US has mastered it and GE now builds almost all of their products 99.9% defect free (Six Sigma). So the Chinese need to setup engineering and related processes (metallurgy in engine manufacturing) that's compliant with Six Sigma. That would produce a product with a much higher MTBF that is required for military applications. Thanks


----------



## Nilgiri

DJ_Viper said:


> I would've actually paid some Western company to do a JV even on commercial engines and then setup my own shop.



No western company wants to do that for almost any amount of money for the most sensitive RnD intensive technology in the hot turbine sections. Its not just metallurgy either.

What they have done (like my company PW) is create production facilities in China for almost ever other component and the future RnD of this (compressor sections, combustors, fans etc etc) and continue to let China import the stuff they dont want to produce over there.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Nilgiri said:


> No western company wants to do that for almost any amount of money for the most sensitive RnD intensive technology in the hot turbine sections. Its not just metallurgy either.
> 
> What they have done (like my company PW) is create production facilities in China for almost ever other component and the future RnD of this (compressor sections, combustors, fans etc etc) and continue to let China import the stuff they dont want to produce over there.



I know PW and its engines' line of products very well, along with GE's F-series engines. Where the Chinese were running into issues is pure metallurgy (like many other countries who started such initiative). They, and the majority of the world doesn't exactly understand how to refine Titanium to make engine blades that don't lose structural integrity quickly. The Russian's produced the first hi by-pass engine in the shape of RD-93 and they used other metals in blades (composite metals, not to be confused with composites used on a jets' air-frame). RD-93 was originally based on the F-4 engine tech back from the 60's. So even the Russians were behind as the RD-93 was built in the 90's. But at the least, they found a solution that worked, albeit high maintenance. 

I agree with your stance on the fact that no Western company would give them the tech, but I was referring to JV where the Chinese labor is used in producing licensed commercial engines and they setup their industry that way. The Chinese aviation would need over 1000 aircraft (various sized) over the next 10-15 years, so I can't imagine any commercial aircraft manufacturer saying "NO" to a 200 aircraft order over 10-15 years even. Remember Moore's law, in 10-15 years, this commercial tech would still mean the Chinese would be like 2 gen behind whatever would be "hot engine tech" at that time.

I'd imagine that would still take years if it started tomorrow. So I'd conclude the Chinese will follow the Russian technology like the post above suggests, and they would take their time in resolving the durability issue with their engines. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

DJ_Viper said:


> I know PW and its engines' line of products very well, along with GE's F-series engines. Where the Chinese were running into issues is pure metallurgy (like many other countries who started such initiative). They, and the majority of the world doesn't exactly understand how to refine Titanium to make engine blades that don't lose structural integrity quickly. The Russian's produced the first hi by-pass engine in the shape of RD-93 and they used other metals in blades (composite metals, not to be confused with composites used on a jets' air-frame). RD-93 was originally based on the F-4 engine tech back from the 60's. So even the Russians were behind as the RD-93 was built in the 90's. But at the least, they found a solution that worked, albeit high maintenance.
> 
> I agree with your stance on the fact that no Western company would give them the tech, but I was referring to JV where the Chinese labor is used in producing licensed commercial engines and they setup their industry that way. The Chinese aviation would need over 1000 aircraft (various sized) over the next 10-15 years, so I can't imagine any commercial aircraft manufacturer saying "NO" to a 200 aircraft order over 10-15 years even. Remember Moore's law, in 10-15 years, this commercial tech would still mean the Chinese would be like 2 gen behind whatever would be "hot engine tech" at that time.
> 
> I'd imagine that would still take years if it started tomorrow. So I'd conclude the Chinese will follow the Russian technology like the post above suggests, and they would take their time in resolving the durability issue with their engines. Thanks



Yes China putting in the RnD themselves will be cheaper than trying to buy the end result to leap frog.

Why I say this is there are many feeder branches involved in this RnD that have multiplier effects for high material technology in general....that you will not get access to if you just forego and buy/steal/whatever.

China can definitely set up JV for full production of a western engine from scratch, producing the 90%, importing the 10%...assembling 100% etc.. and I actually know something of what PW and China have discussed regarding this (but I cant delve into that unfortunately). 

Such a facility however has high capital investment, its already established (along with supply chains) in the western countries and the labour cost component is actually quite small overall in jet engine manufacturing (given the training and skill premium per worker). This is after all why Rolls Royce set up a facility in Singapore of all places some years back (who have pretty crazy high labour costs).

There may be movement in China regarding this down the road to get one big ticket engine maker, but their labour/input cost advantage will not have much play on it. Rather it will be to augment a worldwide supply chain with a new factory instead of expansion of an existing one. Cost will be relatively the same....it may have been a good significant differential for this sector in the 90s and early 2000s maybe....but then the growth story for China was still relatively new and somewhat riskier/unproven/open-ended etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

Nilgiri said:


> Yes China putting in the RnD themselves will be cheaper than trying to buy the end result to leap frog.
> 
> Why I say this is there are many feeder branches involved in this RnD that have multiplier effects for high material technology in general....that you will not get access to if you just forego and buy/steal/whatever.
> 
> China can definitely set up JV for full production of a western engine from scratch, producing the 90%, importing the 10%...assembling 100% etc.. and I actually know something of what PW and China have discussed regarding this (but I cant delve into that unfortunately).
> 
> Such a facility however has high capital investment, its already established (along with supply chains) in the western countries and the labour cost component is actually quite small overall in jet engine manufacturing (given the training and skill premium per worker). This is after all why Rolls Royce set up a facility in Singapore of all places some years back (who have pretty crazy high labour costs).
> 
> There may be movement in China regarding this down the road to get one big ticket engine maker, but their labour/input cost advantage will not have much play on it. Rather it will be to augment a worldwide supply chain with a new factory instead of expansion of an existing one. Cost will be relatively the same....it may have been a good significant differential for this sector in the 90s and early 2000s maybe....but then the growth story for China was still relatively new and somewhat riskier/unproven/open-ended etc.





DJ_Viper said:


> I know PW and its engines' line of products very well, along with GE's F-series engines. Where the Chinese were running into issues is pure metallurgy (like many other countries who started such initiative). They, and the majority of the world doesn't exactly understand how to refine Titanium to make engine blades that don't lose structural integrity quickly. The Russian's produced the first hi by-pass engine in the shape of RD-93 and they used other metals in blades (composite metals, not to be confused with composites used on a jets' air-frame). RD-93 was originally based on the F-4 engine tech back from the 60's. So even the Russians were behind as the RD-93 was built in the 90's. But at the least, they found a solution that worked, albeit high maintenance.
> 
> I agree with your stance on the fact that no Western company would give them the tech, but I was referring to JV where the Chinese labor is used in producing licensed commercial engines and they setup their industry that way. The Chinese aviation would need over 1000 aircraft (various sized) over the next 10-15 years, so I can't imagine any commercial aircraft manufacturer saying "NO" to a 200 aircraft order over 10-15 years even. Remember Moore's law, in 10-15 years, this commercial tech would still mean the Chinese would be like 2 gen behind whatever would be "hot engine tech" at that time.
> 
> I'd imagine that would still take years if it started tomorrow. So I'd conclude the Chinese will follow the Russian technology like the post above suggests, and they would take their time in resolving the durability issue with their engines. Thanks



_News.ifeng.com_ posted a report on June 22 on Professor Chen Guang’s success in developing an aircraft engine material much better than US best alloy for aircraft engine.
It seems that the new alloy will allow an engine built with it to operate at 150-200 degrees celsius higher temperature.
Chen has achieved the success through long-term research with the funding from Nanjing Polytechnic University and the state’s Program 973.
Prof. Chen’s achievement, Polysynthetic twinned TiAl (PST TiAl) single crystals for high-temperature applications, was published on the Internet at Natural Materials on June 20.
General Electric development of the Titanium alloy Ti-48Al-2Cr-2Nb (Alloy 4822) as a critical technology for the GEnx engine used in the Boeing 787.
Alloy 4822 was hailed as a sensational success in the development of aircraft engine materials as it reduces the weight of an aircraft engine by 200 pounds, fuel consumption by 20% and discharge of NOx by 80% and significantly lowered engine noise.
At room temperature, PST TiAl has high tensile ductility of 6.9%, yield strength of 708 MPa and tensile strength of 978 MPa, a wonderful combination of ductility and strength.

On the cover: Polysynthetic twinned TiAl single crystals for high-temperature applications, https://t.co/c1rJ72pPnG pic.twitter.com/rEyLcGJBnG
— Nature Materials (@NatureMaterials) July 26, 2016

What is more important for aircraft engine alloy, at the high temperature of 900℃ its yield and tensile strength is still as high as 637MPa and it has wonderful creep resistance. Its minimum creep rate and lasting life are better than Alloy 4822 by one to two magnitudes.
It is hopeful that the allow may be used above 900℃ much higher that the 650~750℃ for Alloy 4822.

Polysynthetic twinned TiAl single crystals for high-temperature applications https://t.co/iXRMkxBB88 pic.twitter.com/tNknZH3dkX
— Nature Materials (@NatureMaterials) June 21, 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CR500

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

cnleio said:


> CR500
> 
> View attachment 359338
> 
> View attachment 359339
> 
> View attachment 359344
> 
> View attachment 359340
> 
> View attachment 359341
> 
> View attachment 359342
> 
> View attachment 359343



@Oscar , @Horus , @The Eagle @Windjammer

Remember the idea PAF presented in RIAT related to use C-130 to deliver some sort of short range quad-copter based designed armed drones to soften the target zone before to launch land based operation ...... that thing was under discussion/ research phase as mentioned by the pilot who gave interview to BBC or some other channel i think (I am trying to search that video, but I think its no more available at Youtube)

I believe this new designed Chinese drones fit in that role .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

HRK said:


> @Oscar , @Horus , @The Eagle @Windjammer
> 
> Remember the idea PAF presented in RIAT related to use C-130 to deliver some sort of short range quad-copter based designed armed drones to soften the target zone before to launch land based operation ...... that thing was under discussion/ research phase as mentioned by the pilot who gave interview to BBC or some other channel i think (I am trying to search that video, but I think its no more available at Youtube)
> 
> I believe this new designed Chinese drones fit in that role .....



In simple words, to check indian armor thrust effectively, operationally and cost wise, short range drones are the way forward. Make inhouse drones with missiles, in big numbers, use only when required meaning in war, no loss of trained manpower incase drone goes down, plus dozens would be available rather hundreds. This cr500 kind of drones best suitable. Small thus no big rcs, hard to shoot down, they fire on target, back to their mobile bases, rearm and send back. Keep doing that till it is shot down or goes down itself and can cause massive damage to armor formations.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Grandy said:


> _News.ifeng.com_ posted a report on June 22 on Professor Chen Guang’s success in developing an aircraft engine material much better than US best alloy for aircraft engine.
> ...
> Polysynthetic twinned TiAl single crystals for high-temperature applications https://t.co/iXRMkxBB88 pic.twitter.com/tNknZH3dkX
> — Nature Materials (@NatureMaterials) June 21, 2016


Excellent achievement in material sciences by the Chinese scientists! 

The paper (pdf) can be downloaded freely here:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...le_crystals_for_high-temperature_applications


----------

